# Who recently quit at your store?



## Kompa (May 11, 2018)

Thought this would be a "fun" little thread

I my store in the last month...

AP
ETL AP
3 BRTMs
2 Plano 
1 Fired Food TL
2 more BRTMs

If you've keep up with my shit posting, all out BRTMs have either quit or given notices all due to extremely low hours.


Now our ETL HR just call and asked if we could stay on longer to train replacements with promise of more hours but all of us kinda found other full time jobs cause target wouldn't give us hours so I'm wondering where these new hours are coming from

We're supposed to have "meeting" tommorow to discuss this but I don't think we care at this point


----------



## Anelmi (May 11, 2018)

It’s a revolving door, really.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 11, 2018)

I gotta say my store is good with keeping people, no one's quit in a while 

I think we lost a GSA, GStm in the last month

Before that, we lost 2 Beauty Girls. 

That's all I can think


----------



## RetailGal (May 11, 2018)

In the last month market team lead , 4 in softlines and 1 beauty team member . 2 from flow team .


----------



## Kartman (May 11, 2018)

Shit, with the hours cut like they are, I don't notice people leaving at all. I  become aware when I don't see them for weeks on end.


----------



## Teamlead hopeful (May 11, 2018)

This year we got a new STL, ETL HR, Visual Merchandiser, ETL Logistics, ETL salesfloor/GE, Food TL, AP, and many many team members. Everyone is quitting and it seems like before the end of the year all of my leaders might leave. No one is really happy at my store.


----------



## TTGOz (May 11, 2018)

I think my ETL-GE just left. I'm so _fucking _happy. She was a major bitch and she didn't seem to enjoy her job at all. I would have gladly took it, the new ETL-GE we have is much cooler and friendlier.


----------



## Stocker (May 11, 2018)

It does not really count towards the store but our DTL quit a month ago.....


----------



## can't touch this (May 11, 2018)

everybody except me, I basically run the place now


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 11, 2018)

We've lost a metric shit-ton of leadership (all levels) since the start of January, with more in their way out. I don't want to get too specific, in case anyone from my district is ease-dropping this, but, you want to talk about "wtf"..


----------



## Backroom81 (May 11, 2018)

Me!


----------



## theissueoftissue (May 11, 2018)

Most of the new hires don’t last long enough for me to even remember their names or titles.


----------



## Mysterious (May 11, 2018)

Examining it over the year.

1 ETL-Log, replaced by 1, replaced by another
1 BR-TL quit, replaced by another
1 ETL-GE left, not replaced
1 ETL-HL quit, replaced by 1, also quits
1 ETL-Ops left, replaced by another, moved to ETL-HL
4 VM-TL departures, TL position removed
So many Flow and Early/ON Backroom Team Members quit due to 4 am unload changes and expectations.

Outside the STL and ETL-Consumables, the rest of the leadership < 1 year. Anyone who has more then 1 year experience is just trying their best to remain positive and productive.


----------



## phibot (May 11, 2018)

Pretty much everyone at my store wants to quit.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 11, 2018)

phibot said:


> Pretty much everyone at my store wants to quit.


Same


----------



## SDTMsg (May 11, 2018)

DTL quit
STL being performanced out
ETL HR quit 
ETL GE quit
ETL Softlines quit
ETL AP termed 
APTL termed 
Flow TL termed 
Hardlines TL termed 
VML quit 

These are some at the top of my head. All of these have occurred in the past couple months. Our leadership turn over is a joke! Can’t wait for these new hire college executives


----------



## Kompa (May 11, 2018)

Opp, went in today and it turns out a GSA and HRTM quit 

hahahahaha


----------



## theissueoftissue (May 11, 2018)

Why can’t a PMT quit or get canned in the district I want


----------



## Flowteam63 (May 11, 2018)

Me!


----------



## RandomTeamMember (May 11, 2018)

STL and ETL. ETL just resigned and we haven't had a STL in a while.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 12, 2018)

As of this past year alone,  we’ve gone through an ETL-AP, a PMT, 3 GSTLs, 2 HRTMs, two thirds of flow team (so probably about two dozen flow TMs), a Flow TL, half a dozen softlines TMs, literally a dozen cashiers since the holidays alone, 2 Food Ave TMs, 4 Electronics TMs, at least 3 Market TMs, 4 hardlines TMs, and 2 Beauty TMs.  And that’s just the ones I know about.  There may be more.  It’s a wonder my store hasn’t crashed and burned.


----------



## Kartman (May 12, 2018)

I can't believe ya'll can keep such an accurate count.

I just don't give a shit.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 12, 2018)

Let's see in the past year we've been through: 
14 cashiers
   4 gsas
   5 or 6 cart attendants
   2 gstls
   1 hltl
   2 sltls
    At least 20 hltms
    4 style tms
    About 20 sltms
    3 beauty tms
    6 market tms
    8 backroom tms
     Countless flow tms
    And unfortunately no ETLs, but almost all of them are due for transfers. I can't wait for them to leave.


----------



## SoCalMama (May 12, 2018)

Every single GSA.
Now they use "who is the best of who's left."

They really need to clear house at SBX.  There is only one decent TM over there.  They can't get a decent person in there to stay.  It is a disaster.


----------



## INFSlave (May 12, 2018)

All but two of our market TM's. A&A has been a revolving door ever since they implemented the changes. Save for the team leader and one other person that will probably be here until she croaks.


----------



## can't touch this (May 12, 2018)

Oh shit it's a door, that revolves? I thought it was a high velocity fan


----------



## CeeCee (May 12, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Oh shit it's a door, that revolves? I thought it was a high velocity fan


More like those blades in a meat grinder. Chops them up and spits them out. 

In the past 3-4 years every STL and ETL position has had three people in it. It’s amazing if someone lasts more than a year. There are only a handful of people still there from when I first started that I see on a weekly basis.


----------



## Kompa (May 12, 2018)

Why would a PMT quit? Better job? I hear you get srtl pay and it didn't seem like out did anything too diffudiff


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 12, 2018)

If we go back to since I first started working here, we lost a ETL-Log right before I started. 

A boat load of Seasonals (sfs, Softlines)

And few Hardlines people
Cashiers 
APS, not that long ago.


----------



## Fix It (May 12, 2018)

Kompa said:


> Why would a PMT quit? Better job? I hear you get srtl pay and it didn't seem like out did anything too diffudiff


 
Spot rarely hires dudes with experience for PMT positions so they either 
a) can’t handle the type of work and workload 
b) hate the actual work 
C) realize they can make more doing the same work anywhere else


----------



## countingsheep (May 12, 2018)

Our store kills careers. Every etl or tl that has come to our store literally leaves target when they leave its just sad. We have lost so many good floor and logistics tms its depressing. Recently our stl has refused to come back, two 15yr vets have retired, and we lost our best market person so we are going to roast marshmallows when it sets on fire -_- Who needs good workers when you can hire mall workers that just stood around texting waiting for thier friends to drop by with the latest gossip :/


----------



## DavidorJared (May 13, 2018)

recently 2 of our brtms quit at about the same time, i knew they've been conspiring to do it close to each other so as to "fuck us over", problem was they didn't do much anyways and we are desperate for warm bodies so no one said anything as long as calls were answered and the line was set at night. so the schedule is gonna suck for a bit as we try to figure things out, but the rest of us are actually glad, especially the brtl.


----------



## Kartman (May 13, 2018)

No one is irreplaceable.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (May 13, 2018)

Had one electronics TM walk out during their lunch during seasonal. Other than that everyone that has "quit" putin their two weeks and many even  stayed additional days to continue helping and training. My store seems to be a revolving door of "returnees"...that word is fun to say. Lmao Anyway we have had folks put in their two weeks...leave for a few months...get re hired (DID NOT take an LOA) and still get credited with being a "7 year employee" or some shit...lmao like nah man that chick was gone for 3 months last year and wasn't  on an LOA...that's not right. =P Whatever though. My store is super solid about keeping the same TMs because when we express what we like to do they let us just do that mostly. Kinda noticed that early in my first days working. You kinda get put where you're good-- which is good management. Edit: This new sales goals thing is making my hardlines TMs bitchier and bitchier and I am so glad I work hardlines maybe once a month so fuck a sales goal. xD I'd probably quit if they forced me to memorize sales goals and what I "sold". smh


----------



## Kartman (May 13, 2018)

Your years at Target don't mean shit to Target.

Well, actually they do...


----------



## Bosch (May 13, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Our store kills careers. Every etl or tl that has come to our store literally leaves target when they leave its just sad. We have lost so many good floor and logistics tms its depressing. Recently our stl has refused to come back, two 15yr vets have retired, and we lost our best market person so we are going to roast marshmallows when it sets on fire -_- Who needs good workers when you can hire mall workers that just stood around texting waiting for thier friends to drop by with the latest gossip :/



Then you wonder why market smells so bad from all the rotting food and empty sales floor and all the freight is in the backroom cause you can't find anything.. 

And any PMT we have had that actually had skills has quit in short order to go to making bank somewhere else. Or the ones who didn't have skills as they developed them the bullshit factor caused them to run as fast as they could get hired somewhere else.


----------



## NKG (May 13, 2018)

My store is hiring for everything...but anyone noticed that leaders are alot harder at interviews now. My ETL interviewed this girl I knew he'd hire and nope.


----------



## Sneakerfreak (May 14, 2018)

SDTMsg said:


> DTL quit
> STL being performanced out
> ETL HR quit
> ETL GE quit
> ...



Why so many terminations?


----------



## Kompa (May 14, 2018)

Kartman said:


> No one is irreplaceable.



Our last brtm put in their two weeks today

Lol

It's funny. Everyone seemed to be trying to hang on working here, all multi year tms, but got screwed with hours and only needed that one push of their friends leaving for them to leave as well


----------



## SDTMsg (May 14, 2018)

Sneakerfreak said:


> Why so many terminations?



It kinda started with our ETL HR. Convinced the STL to performance out all the TLs they didn’t see fit to replace them with new leadership. Same ETL HR left for another high paying job short after. DTL found better job as well. Our AP team on the other hand was doing some extremely shady stuff and then one day they and a couple ETLs were gone. Kinda always wanted to know what happened too....


----------



## DavidorJared (May 15, 2018)

Kompa said:


> Our last brtm put in their two weeks today



problem with the backroom is that its basically warehouse work, and most warehouse jobs pay way better starting out then spot could, so most people realize that pretty quickly and dip. its how we lost our best backroom guys last year. only people who stick it out are people like me who need super flexible schedules for school


----------



## WestLoggy (May 15, 2018)

DavidorJared said:


> problem with the backroom is that its basically warehouse work, and most warehouse jobs pay way better starting out then spot could, so most people realize that pretty quickly and dip. its how we lost our best backroom guys last year. only people who stick it out are people like me who need super flexible schedules for school



A lot of our previous BRTMs (and a few ETLs) have jumped over to Am@zon.  Seems they recruit / headhunt Spot frequently.


----------



## Ahem (May 15, 2018)

I can't keep track 

We're on our 3rd GE of 2018 and he's creepy, so hopefully that doesn't last, either
etl-hr
at least 6 style tms
3-5 beauty tms
1 or 2 in electronics


----------



## Billybobjoe (May 15, 2018)

What does performancing out an STL or ETL look like? Never seen that at my store. How do you know if that’s why they’re gone? Just mysteriously disappear one day?


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2018)

August will be 4 years for me, and only one of the ETL's/TL's I started with are still here.


----------



## Ahem (May 15, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> What does performancing out an STL or ETL look like? Never seen that at my store. How do you know if that’s why they’re gone? Just mysteriously disappear one day?



A million visits. Your dtl might actually make surprise visits and he/she might call (though you might only notice that one if you're an operator). Maybe some serious looking walk/talks between the dtl and stl. I'd never seen any target leadership not look like a cheerleader during a visit until that time period lol. That's what happened before my first stl "resigned" weeks before my first etl-hr "resigned." That hr resigned before they got to him so he worked out his last 2 weeks. The stl was just poof, and they announced it in a huddle


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2018)

We had an STL basically given the choice to resign or get performanced out.  He resigned.  Another resigned after weekly visits and close monitoring.  We have had a couple of ETLs taken out in handcuffs.


----------



## PM2NO (May 15, 2018)

I think our Food TL quit. I’m FB friends with him but not in close contact with him but I noticed a position opened up for Senior Team Leader and his profile while it doesn’t list dates, has a different company listed as his current employer and Target is listed as past. No mention of it as a status update either. I can only guess it was him since he seemed frustrated close to the end of my tenure.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2018)

The dreaded Food TL.


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> or get performanced out.



Exactly HOW does that work?


----------



## glo (May 15, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Exactly HOW does that work?


Who knows. Probably the same way they performance out TMs but with higher scope things.


----------



## PM2NO (May 15, 2018)

Usually find issues like lost or misplaced keys, misrepresented documents, failure to follow up on team, not locking or arming building, etc. Spot will find a way if they don't want you around.


----------



## Bosch (May 15, 2018)

More softlines and flow team. Dropping like flies.. 40hrs of workload in 20hrs isn't keeping people when they can walk across the street, make more money and work less..


----------



## 2Spooky4U (May 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> We have had a couple of ETLs taken out in handcuffs.


*S P I L L   S O M E  B E A N S,  H O*


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2018)

Stealing, stalking, and stupidity.


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2018)

Bosch said:


> they can walk across the street, make more money and work less..


$12 an hour is across the street???


----------



## SpilledTea (May 15, 2018)

Bosch said:


> More softlines and flow team. Dropping like flies.. 40hrs of workload in 20hrs isn't keeping people when they can walk across the street, make more money and work less..



We just had 2 A+A TMs quit w/o notice. I had 11 shifts to fill, so that was exciting. Not as fun as trying to write a 600 hour schedule, though.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 15, 2018)

Apparently hardlines at my store is literally down to me and one guy that I trained recently because like 4 people quit today for better paying gigs.  I’m gonna second my TL’s opinion on the matter, which was an ever eloquent “holy shitballs”.


----------



## The lost Soul (May 15, 2018)

so many getting termed and many leaving w/ notice.. can't keep up no more. mainly pissed that two of our plano tms stopped showing up because their ass couldnt handle being screamed at by our etl. our stl expects us (2 plus tl now) to complete a whole worth of 20 hour set within 4 hours... spot becoming real irritating now. I see why new tms don't show up after a week.


----------



## Bosch (May 15, 2018)

Kartman said:


> $12 an hour is across the street???



Try $15 or better.


----------



## Kartman (May 15, 2018)

OK, sure!!!


----------



## carafe (May 16, 2018)

Hard to keep track... ETL-HR and ETL-AP quit, our receiver of the last three years, a GSTL and every GSA, the last remaining BR/SFS TMs, most of the market team... countless softlines TMs...


Bosch said:


> Try $15 or better.


Same... I'm eyeing a grocery store that starts $15 overnight. Or any warehouse that starts order pickers and whatnot at like $17.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 16, 2018)

I’m the 8th gstl in 3 years so apparently I’m doomed


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 16, 2018)

Our best SLTM quit after four years because she didn't like the new leadership. The whole department is pretty sad because she was really good, very nice and knew everything for SL.....


----------



## hufflepuff (May 16, 2018)

Within my first two years we had 4 or 5 GSA/TLs termed for theft and redcard fraud.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 16, 2018)

Was just informed half of the remaining flow team and their team lead quit.  That explains more full truck carts and u-boats than usual lurking everywhere today.


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)

"New leadership" will never run me off. Just wait a bit and it'll be new leadership again before you know it.


----------



## Bosch (May 16, 2018)

carafe said:


> Hard to keep track... ETL-HR and ETL-AP quit, our receiver of the last three years, a GSTL and every GSA, the last remaining BR/SFS TMs, most of the market team... countless softlines TMs...
> 
> Same... I'm eyeing a grocery store that starts $15 overnight. Or any warehouse that starts order pickers and whatnot at like $17.



I am doing better than that, and have a morning schedule with locations of work and other places I have to go on the daily it just isn't right to quit. And I haven't found the dream gig that would make me screw that up..


----------



## RTCry (May 16, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> What does performancing out an STL or ETL look like? Never seen that at my store. How do you know if that’s why they’re gone? Just mysteriously disappear one day?




I knew my old STL was on the way out when the DTL was at our store pretty much every day from Thanksgiving to New Year’s.


----------



## Kompa (May 16, 2018)

Kartman said:


> "New leadership" will never run me off. Just wait a bit and it'll be new leadership again before you know it.


Any reason you stay at target. You seem pretty focued and driven and I'm sure you can find something better


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)

Ha. Like what? I'm a retired tree surgeon, no degree, been a sailor, deckhand, bouncer, bar and restaurant manager... and I don't feel like doing any of that now. I'm a few months away from a nice SS check and I'm happy at Spot.

 I'm always open to new things. One caveat - I don't want to work hard or a lot.

What ya got???


----------



## RTCry (May 16, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Ha. Like what? I'm a retired tree surgeon, no degree, been a sailor, deckhand, bouncer, bar and restaurant manager... and I don't feel like doing any of that now. I'm a few months away from a nice SS check and I'm happy at Spot.
> 
> I'm always open to new things. One caveat - I don't want to work hard or a lot.
> 
> What ya got???




Government employee? (Kidding)


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)

I hate studying for those restroom tests.


----------



## Kompa (May 16, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Ha. Like what? I'm a retired tree surgeon, no degree, been a sailor, deckhand, bouncer, bar and restaurant manager... and I don't feel like doing any of that now. I'm a few months away from a nice SS check and I'm happy at Spot.
> 
> I'm always open to new things. One caveat - I don't want to work hard or a lot.
> 
> What ya got???


But cart attended is like one of the most demanding jobs in teh store

only thing maybe more psychical is unloading the truck

I'm just kinda optimistic for most people who quit, today another tm (plano) but in his two weeks. A lot of us got comfy with target and didn't seriously look for new work but once we did a lot of us found better shit. You could easily get a security job or something for a hospital lot just having a military backgroud. just chill in the car all day lol


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)

CA is easy. Go climb trees for 30 years and see if you don't agree with me!


----------



## SpilledTea (May 17, 2018)

Yesterday, our newest A+A trainee took her lunch and then just peaced out, so now I have almost 80 hours of shifts to fill for the next two weeks.  And we'll be lucky if we don't have a couple of TMs put in their notice this week.

Wonderful.


----------



## Kartman (May 17, 2018)

A noob was getting nearly 40 hours a week?

Jesus.


----------



## SpilledTea (May 17, 2018)

Kartman said:


> A noob was getting nearly 40 hours a week?
> 
> Jesus.



Open availability in a hard to staff store with TMs dropping like flies.


----------



## Kartman (May 18, 2018)

And? It sounds like me and my store and I'm in the teens.

Plus, I'm awesome.


----------



## Llamanatee (May 18, 2018)

Kartman said:


> "New leadership" will never run me off. Just wait a bit and it'll be new leadership again before you know it.


Lol.  This.


----------



## Kompa (May 18, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Open availability in a hard to staff store with TMs dropping like flies.


I'm more willing to bet more like seasonaed TMs getting shaffted with 17 hours a week while your store somehow is still hiring dispite there being no hours


----------



## Fluttervale (May 18, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> What does performancing out an STL or ETL look like? Never seen that at my store. How do you know if that’s why they’re gone? Just mysteriously disappear one day?



Usually you are told they quit (or retired, depending) but they didn't talk about it beforehand.


----------



## SpilledTea (May 18, 2018)

Kompa said:


> I'm more willing to bet more like seasonaed TMs getting shaffted with 17 hours a week while your store somehow is still hiring dispite there being no hours



Any A+A TM with open availability gets close to 40 hours at my store, seasoned or not.


----------



## graffiti (May 18, 2018)

In the 3 years I've been at my current store, very few leads I started with are still at the store and literally none of them have transferred out. All have quit.

Kind of related to that: Is the rule about ETLs rotating stores not a thing anymore? My old store they were transferred at 18 months on the dot, but my store now has an STL and ETL  that were there before me and I noticed they recently had their "start" dates changed to say fall 2017 instead of 2014/2015 when they actually started. The STL is driving my store into the ground and it seems like it'll never get a chance to improve.


----------



## glo (May 18, 2018)

Me in the next couple of months I hope...


----------



## bullwinkle72 (May 18, 2018)

In the last month:
1 market/HL
1 HL
1 SL


----------



## AJH212 (May 18, 2018)

Too many to count! With the remodel, many senior team members quit because of the issues that are currently happening. We've lost 5 key positions in a 3 week period.


----------



## Shani (May 19, 2018)

Some people that were hired for beauty haven't stuck around too long. Guessing either they found the job too boring or they just didn't want to work with the main beauty person. Probably the latter.


----------



## Kartman (May 19, 2018)

After nearly 4 years of being loved, new ETL's are trying to performance me out.

But I am strong - like bull. I will see them leave first.


----------



## IcePeasant (May 19, 2018)

Over the time I’ve been with spot ~2.75yrs

- 4 ETL HR
- 3 ETL SF/HL
- 2 ETL AP
- 3 ETL GE
- 3 SRTLs
- 2 FOOD TLs
- 6 SFTLs
- 2 GSTLs
- 4 FSTLs


----------



## Kartman (May 19, 2018)

That must be a super Target???


----------



## IcePeasant (May 19, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That must be a super Target???


If that’s for me, nope


----------



## Kartman (May 19, 2018)

Of course it's for you - I'm responding to the previous post, which is yours.

In spite of what so many people think and do, there is no need to quote the previous post.


----------



## IcePeasant (May 19, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Of course it's for you - I'm responding to the previous post, which is yours.
> 
> In spite of what so many people think and do, there is no need to quote the previous post.


So conformed to societal norms.... but no not a super, just super crappy


----------



## Kartman (May 19, 2018)

What was it our parents used to say about following people jumping off a bridge?

I'll just step back and watch them.


----------



## Billybobjoe (May 20, 2018)

Kartman said:


> After nearly 4 years of being loved, new ETL's are trying to performance me out.
> 
> But I am strong - like bull. I will see them leave first.



How?

I had a similar situation. When I started all the original ETLs that were there loved me because they had seen me from day 1 and knew the kind of worker I was. They all left and all the new ones don’t know my history with the company and see me as just another guy.

That’s probably another reason why it’s so difficult to get promoted at Target. Not only do you have to impress multiple bosses, but every couple of years you get a hard reset and have to start all over practically.


----------



## Kartman (May 20, 2018)

That's why the last thing on my mind is a "promotion" at Spot.


----------



## YoNanas (May 20, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> How?
> 
> I had a similar situation. When I started all the original ETLs that were there loved me because they had seen me from day 1 and knew the kind of worker I was. They all left and all the new ones don’t know my history with the company and see me as just another guy.
> 
> That’s probably another reason why it’s so difficult to get promoted at Target. Not only do you have to impress multiple bosses, but every couple of years you get a hard reset and have to start all over practically.


That is exactly why it is hard to get promoted. You basically have to prove yourself to every new boss what hard worker you are because even with the good stuff they hear about you, they still won't believe it unless they see it. And everyone who's leaving thinking other places are better? Yea working 15-30 hours a week part time with shittier pay than Target, good luck. I know many team members who quit and now want to come back to Target.


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 21, 2018)

One of our Leads walked about a month ago, shortly after we introduced modernization. They weren't happy pre-modernization, but they were also a steady-as-the-Earth type and have a rock-solid pre-Spot stable employment history. Of all our Leads, they were one I'd least expect to do that.

We've had quite a few A&A TMs quit, too, and I'm afraid our S&E Leader will drive away the entire front end, but that's another topic.


----------



## SpilledTea (May 21, 2018)

Two more A+A TMs put in two week notices on Saturday :|


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 21, 2018)

At least two A+A team members quit.  One got some sort of pre-fall semester fellowship thing for school that they're going to go do, and I think the other's moving out of state.  It's a shame because they're both great people.  Plus, with the latter one, I won't have anyone with similar music taste to mine at the store once she's gone.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2018)

Curious - what is an A+A TM?

I get the team member pert.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 21, 2018)

A+A = Apparel and Accessories.  What they're trying to call softlines now as part of the whole "modernization" scheme


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 22, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Yesterday, our newest A+A trainee took her lunch and then just peaced out, so now I have almost 80 hours of shifts to fill for the next two weeks.  And we'll be lucky if we don't have a couple of TMs put in their notice this week.
> 
> Wonderful.


We have a revolving door at our store. It's really tough when hours are tight and then you have people quit or NCNS, and not enough people to fill those outs.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 22, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's why the last thing on my mind is a "promotion" at Spot.


I've been asked and looked at them like they are crazy.


----------



## Zoner (May 22, 2018)

Kartman said:


> No one is irreplaceable.


I said this same thing to myself after they replaced Gregg Steinhafel. If they can replace the CEO they can replace anyone.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 22, 2018)

We just lost two of our better Market team members, now they're down to a TL, a PA (who I haven't seen in a while) and two other average tms.

Rip to our Market team. When doing Inventory prep, I had to push uboats and uboats of stuff that's haven't pushed, and in the case of the dairy cooler, hasn't been pushed in over month, and it had to be qmos


----------



## L4D (May 22, 2018)

I had the weekend off and I came back in today to find out six people were fired over the weekend, and our ETL-LOG just didn’t show up for truck today so I’d say we’re doing swell.

Edit: Every one of our GSAs quit when they raised the minimum wage to $12.


----------



## can't touch this (May 22, 2018)

3 flow TMs this week and another two NCNS on Saturday and today

lolololol

I call it the CTT curse...if you hire useless noobs instead of giving me the hours then you get rekt every time...lesson learned?


----------



## Anelmi (May 22, 2018)

Yep taking away the GSA differential was not a good move. Most of the GSAs who haven’t quit before this are choosing to self-demote.


----------



## WalksforMiles (May 25, 2018)

Is it bad that I want to get fired from my store? 

Well, I don’t want to get fired...but...


----------



## Kartman (May 25, 2018)

I'm telling ya'll -  wait this nonsense out. You just may be surprised... orrrrr not.

Don't quit... _not yet._


----------



## GoodyNN (May 25, 2018)

I've been debating lately. Not because of anything that's happening at the store, but because I'm no longer in the financial straits that required the second job, and because it would be nice to have my Saturdays back.  But I do mostly enjoy working for Spot and I sure do like the discount!


----------



## OldSchoolVet (May 25, 2018)

Most of the flow team.  Going 4am soon from o/n.  Taking away the $3/hr shift diff without the usual increase in base pay to compensate.  Upper mgmt thinks they should be grateful since they keep $3 from 4-8am.  Next year it will drop to $1 from 4-8am.  More will leave then.  Plus modernization and raising newbie pay.  Way to run a business into the ground corporate.


----------



## Jaxtone (May 25, 2018)

I myself thinking to demote back to cashier, I had a raise of 33c total of 12.58. 8 and half  yrs cashiering and 1 yr gsa. But told the bosses I'm interested to move up hopefully they will give it to me next year since I got pregnant and wait till I deliver the baby. Sigh.


----------



## skrepo1977 (May 25, 2018)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Most of the flow team.  Going 4am soon from o/n.  Taking away the $3/hr shift diff without the usual increase in base pay to compensate.  Upper mgmt thinks they should be grateful since they keep $3 from 4-8am.  Next year it will drop to $1 from 4-8am.  More will leave then.  Plus modernization and raising newbie pay.  Way to run a business into the ground corporate.


 Wait a minute, you get a $3 a hour differential. How many Walmarts are around you and/or how rich are the people that shop at your Target? Usually the rich neighborhoods have a hard time getting team members from the surrounding community because for their precious children, working at Target is beneath them. With that difficulty, they give a pay bump that usually attracts people from outside the community. I have heard of a $1.75 but never $3. That change is going to hurt in the wallet for sure


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (May 25, 2018)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Most of the flow team.  Going 4am soon from o/n.  Taking away the $3/hr shift diff without the usual increase in base pay to compensate.  Upper mgmt thinks they should be grateful since they keep $3 from 4-8am.  Next year it will drop to $1 from 4-8am.  More will leave then.  Plus modernization and raising newbie pay.  Way to run a business into the ground corporate.



Our newbs are former assistant managers at small mom and pop shops. It's 25 cents more than they made at the mom and pop and they are harder workers than the college kids that comes in high because we needed a warm body 2 years ago and they stuck around.


----------



## Bosch (May 25, 2018)

Three dropped resignations today alone.. As the HRTM and I were talking at break.. We are down to one backroom TM who is not flow or the TL.. 

I know of three TL's who planning their exits, within the next month.. Just as soon as they get start dates for new jobs.. 

And we have rolled every truck this week so its getting fun since we have only like six people to work a 2000-2400 average truck five days a week.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 25, 2018)

The "Red Wedding" has nothing on us... It's becoming a bloodbath with the number of people exiting.


----------



## Teamlead hopeful (May 26, 2018)

My hours just got cut way back, I will be the next to quit if they don't give me my hours back. Time to have a friendly chat with my leadership.


----------



## Kartman (May 26, 2018)

I have 5 days off next week... 14 hours, nothing but a couple CA shifts. I had 4 days off this week and 4 days off week after next.

All CA, not a HL shift at all. I'm trying to take it all in stride.


----------



## RandomRedShirt (May 26, 2018)

5 EM backroom, 5 EM Flow, 3 market including a PA, 2 ETLs, 3 cashiers, and 2 TLs within the last month.  And I wonder why I almost hit OT today.  It's a nightmare.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 26, 2018)

Our first hire for SrTL-Food quit during training. The next one quit the second day on the job. Doesn't take smart people long to realize you can't do what Spot wants done with the hours given. They probably shouldn't had fired the person we had in the first place. At this rate we may never have a SrTL-Food again.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (May 26, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> Wait a minute, you get a $3 a hour differential. How many Walmarts are around you and/or how rich are the people that shop at your Target? Usually the rich neighborhoods have a hard time getting team members from the surrounding community because for their precious children, working at Target is beneath them. With that difficulty, they give a pay bump that usually attracts people from outside the community. I have heard of a $1.75 but never $3. That change is going to hurt in the wallet for sure


Yes several Wal-Marts near by and yes privileged kids whose mommies and daddies buy them everything.  Huge hit to the wallet.


----------



## pfreshdude (May 27, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Our first hire for SrTL-Food quit during training. The next one quit the second day on the job. Doesn't take smart people long to realize you can't do what Spot wants done with the hours given. They probably shouldn't had fired the person we had in the first place. At this rate we may never have a SrTL-Food again.



Ya im wondering how long my TL-Food is going to last..I give it 6 months.  Not sure why for just the TL position Target wanted to hire outside the company...why?  Not like you do much more than Push Truck and do endcaps 99 percent of the time anyway


----------



## Teamlead hopeful (May 27, 2018)

4 more people just quit this week. Soon there will be no one left. I kind of want to quit but kind of want to stay and just watch it all burn.


----------



## Kartman (May 27, 2018)

That's the spirit!!!


----------



## Bosch (May 27, 2018)

Teamlead hopeful said:


> 4 more people just quit this week. Soon there will be no one left. I kind of want to quit but kind of want to stay and just watch it all burn.



Pretty much. And the crew on the team I work on are awesome people. I am also at that point I rack a lot of vacation time and the thought of starting over pisses me off..


----------



## Times Up (May 27, 2018)

Surprisingly,  we've had very few people quit.
For entry level,  Target pays the most in my area.


----------



## Teamlead hopeful (May 27, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Surprisingly,  we've had very few people quit.
> For entry level,  Target pays the most in my area.


Target does pay well for where I live too. More money isn't making people more happy though apparently. The higher the wages go the more people are quitting hahaha.


----------



## Kartman (May 27, 2018)

Well I'm off for 5 days - it's been at 4 days off a week for over a month now.

I feel like I've quit.


----------



## Bosch (May 27, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Well I'm off for 5 days - it's been at 4 days a week for over a month now.
> 
> I feel like I've quit.



I don't mind 4 day weeks when they are full days. I get a day during the week to run all the errands while avoiding the rush hours.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

I was the most recent person to quit because I after I quit, I severed all ties from the turd Target store that I worked at.  I've only been to that abomination about 5 times as a customer(not a guest because no one invited me) since I quit in June 2016.


----------



## Kartman (May 27, 2018)

Bosch said:


> I don't mind 4 day weeks when they are full days. I get a day during the week to run all the errands while avoiding the rush hours.


You misunderstood me, and I edited my post to clear it up. It was 4 days _off._


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2018)

Teamlead hopeful said:


> More money isn't making people more happy though apparently. The higher the wages go the more people are quitting hahaha.


More per hour with fewer hours doesn't necessarily mean 'more money'.
With those 'higher wages' corp is demanding more of TMs but they're NOT giving enough hours to make those expectations realistic.


----------



## mandie89 (May 27, 2018)

My HR person is leaving soon. One of my favourite people at the store, honestly.


----------



## Kompa (May 27, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> More per hour with fewer hours doesn't necessarily mean 'more money'.
> With those 'higher wages' corp is demanding more of TMs but they're NOT giving enough hours to make those expectations realistic.


This

A lot of my coworkers told me to not take a job that paid a dollar less but what is an eventual 15 dollars an hour when you only get 10 hours a week


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Unless you're a manager, why waste your life away working a shitty low paying peasant job in retail?  If you want to make more money and have a better schedule and insurance, go out and look for it.  No one is going to give it to you.  You have to take it.


----------



## Kartman (May 27, 2018)




----------



## PackAndCry (May 27, 2018)

Unless you're a troll, why waste your life away being a shitty person on The Break Room? If you want to have friends and be a productive adult and find a girlfriend, go out and turn off your computer. No one is going to give it to you. You have to take it.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 27, 2018)

Our legendary operator (had a 10 year stint with Target in the greatland days, almost to 4 years in this stint) put in her two weeks the other day, and even the STL begging her to stay was met with “Modernization is causing the store processes to crash and burn, and I am too old to deal with this shit.”  Everyone is going to miss her, because she always mentored people and didn’t take crap from anyone.  Guests and TMs alike enjoyed being around her.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

I already am LOL.  I've done more in the past 2 months than I have in probably the last 15 years of my life.  I'm going to finally go on a well deserved and earned vacation to China, I'm taking public speaking classes, I'm going to support groups for depression and anxiety, and I'm jogging and walking about 5 times a week for at least 2 hours a day.  Do you want to try that again?


----------



## PackAndCry (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Believe it or don't believe it.  I don't care.  Your words mean nothing to me therefore you have no power over me.  You're powerless.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2018)

Says the troll who whined about his family & his life for years.
I don't think you left Target voluntarily but hey.....spin it however you want.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Well I'm off for 5 days - it's been at 4 days off a week for over a month now.
> 
> I feel like I've quit.


Come to my store...we have the hours.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Redeye, I can give you the number of my store if you REALLY want to know.


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 28, 2018)

I know I'm going to leave sooner rather than later, but the shifts I'm getting make my decision a whole lot easier…. Truth be told I miss brand TMs being a thing because we would get really good shifts (morning as opposed to closing, usually more hours)


----------



## Kompa (May 28, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Unless you're a troll, why waste your life away being a shitty person on The Break Room? If you want to have friends and be a productive adult and find a girlfriend, go out and turn off your computer. No one is going to give it to you. You have to take it.


He's not exactly wrong. Target is low paying and a lot of people stick it out due to complacency.


----------



## can't touch this (May 28, 2018)

JacobTX said:


> Your words mean nothing to me therefore you have no power over me.  You're powerless.



not so fast friendo, I too have spent the last 15 years level grinding in Azeroth. Wanna compare hit points?


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Come to my store...we have the hours.


That's just it - we have the hours, too. It's the new ETL who makes the schedule. They have it in for me because I stood up to them when they were trying to abuse me. I knew this would probably happen but I'm not gonna take any abuse anytime anywhere. My plan is to outlast them.

I saw them arrive - I'll see them go.


----------



## countingsheep (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's just it - we have the hours, too. It's the new ETL who makes the schedule. They have it in for me because I stood up to them when they were trying to abuse me. I knew this would probably happen but I'm not gonna take any abuse anytime anywhere. My plan is to outlast them.
> 
> I saw them arrive - I'll see them go.



You are my hero ^_^ the same is happening to me and three other tms at my store. We still work our butts off but dont get hours because we wont play the etls idiotic morally corrupt games. Meanwhile the two little pets who cant get one small insignificant task done continue to get 40hrs. Its ok though we arent mad anymore because our dtl is livid at how our store continues to look because of their poor allocation of talrnt and hours. 

We lost three more ling term good employees the last two weeks and 4 newer recruits. We dont even have enough tms to constitute a skeleton crew now le sigh. The sinking ship continues to go down we are runnin out of flotaies


----------



## Times Up (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's just it - we have the hours, too. It's the new ETL who makes the schedule. They have it in for me because I stood up to them when they were trying to abuse me. I knew this would probably happen but I'm not gonna take any abuse anytime anywhere. My plan is to outlast them.
> 
> I saw them arrive - I'll see them go.



Just to piss them off, pick up shifts in the swap book.
Or, if your hours are that low compared to your average,  file for unemployment!


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)

The last I looked my average was 32. We don't have a swap-shift book. That disappeared about the time this ETL arrived.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

I come off as a prick because I think it's foolish to waste your life working a low paying retail job where 40 hours a week isn't a possibility.   I learned my lesson the hard way by wasting 7 years there.   Hate seeing other people make the terrible embarrassing mistake that I made.


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)

Cool. See ya!


----------



## Bosch (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's just it - we have the hours, too. It's the new ETL who makes the schedule. They have it in for me because I stood up to them when they were trying to abuse me. I knew this would probably happen but I'm not gonna take any abuse anytime anywhere. My plan is to outlast them.
> 
> I saw them arrive - I'll see them go.



This all day and twice on Sunday dude.. I have seen every single ETL in my store turn over at least twice now.. Gone through more STL's than I can count. 




JacobTX said:


> I come off as a prick because I think it's foolish to waste your life working a low paying retail job where 40 hours a week isn't a possibility.   I learned my lesson the hard way by wasting 7 years there.   Hate seeing other people make the terrible embarrassing mistake that I made.



It's not always about the money.. Your mistakes are just that yours. Don't presume that everyone who works under 40hrs wants 40hrs.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Good luck trying to be happy in retail.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 28, 2018)

JacobTX said:


> Good luck trying to be happy in retail.


We had decide to be in retail. Stop judging folks, please.


----------



## BackroomBear (May 28, 2018)

JacobTX said:


> Good luck trying to be happy in retail.


I have a full time gig and work target still because I like it. Paid to work out. You can be happy in retail


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2018)

Just seems like you're selling yourself short.


----------



## BackroomBear (May 28, 2018)

JacobTX said:


> Just seems like you're selling yourself short.


Me? I’m definitely not. Everyone has a role and nothing wrong with retail. Not for everyone but good for some. Target is good. I like it and like Kartman I’m just riding out changes


----------



## Idgafdude (May 28, 2018)

My etl log she was a cold bitch and tried to harass me until I threatened her life. Told her I come here to work not for her bullshit and having to do a life sentence for offing her. She got the point


----------



## can't touch this (May 28, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> My etl log she was a cold bitch and tried to harass me until I threatened her life. Told her I come here to work not for her bullshit and having to do a life sentence for offing her. She got the point



if you weren't fired for that I'd really like to know how


----------



## theissueoftissue (May 28, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> My etl log she was a cold bitch and tried to harass me until I threatened her life. Told her I come here to work not for her bullshit and having to do a life sentence for offing her. She got the point


I’ll take “Things that never happened for $1000, Alex”


----------



## Idgafdude (May 28, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> I’ll take “Things that never happened for $1000, Alex”


Of course a alt right frog acting like your nwa your just a pussy in real life


----------



## theissueoftissue (May 28, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> Of course a alt right frog acting like your nwa your just a pussy in real life


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)

I've worked with a lot of assholes but none I would murder.

At least not yet.


----------



## Idgafdude (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I've worked with a lot of assholes but none I would murder.
> 
> At least not yet.


Someone tried to murder her already and when I got hired I wondered why. About a month in I wanted to also buy of course it’s not worth it


----------



## can't touch this (May 28, 2018)

"I shouldn't murder people because I'd get in legal trouble" wew lad that's quite the moral compass you've got there


----------



## Bosch (May 28, 2018)

JacobTX said:


> Good luck trying to be happy in retail.



My job isn't what makes me happy. If that is all you got, I feel sorry for you son..


----------



## redeye58 (May 28, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I've worked with a lot of assholes but none I would murder.
> 
> At least not yet.


Always got room in my walk-in.
And degreaser....LOTS of degreaser.


----------



## Kartman (May 28, 2018)

Too much work... just take them night fishing.


----------



## Backroom81 (May 29, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> Of course a alt right frog acting like your nwa your just a pussy in real life


----------



## SLPumpkin (May 31, 2018)

4 softlines TMs have quit in the last 2-3 months. There’s another one about to put in their 2 weeks too  1 ETL has also left in the same time frame.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 1, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's just it - we have the hours, too. It's the new ETL who makes the schedule. They have it in for me because I stood up to them when they were trying to abuse me. I knew this would probably happen but I'm not gonna take any abuse anytime anywhere. My plan is to outlast them.
> 
> I saw them arrive - I'll see them go.


I'm in a similar situation, Kartman. Frankly, I could live without my job. I just want to buck them out of spite.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 4, 2018)

Half our flow team quit on the heals of our idiot ge firing our vml because he stood up to thei racial idiocy for another tm. Oooooh boi is my store going through some shit smh. Two long time tms retired and two more are on their heals. Our ge and her tl pet keep up their crap and they will be out our dtl is onto them being the reason our best people are vanishing. Our vml had no problems telling our dtl the real reason our store is burning alive. Who wants popcorn and a show


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 4, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> Of course a alt right frog acting like your nwa your just a pussy in real life


Oh, look who made a new account.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 4, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Half our flow team quit on the heals of our idiot ge firing our vml because he stood up to thei racial idiocy for another tm.



sharing is caring fam, let's hear this dank tale


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 4, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Half our flow team quit on the heals of our idiot ge firing our vml because he stood up to thei racial idiocy for another tm. Oooooh boi is my store going through some shit smh. Two long time tms retired and two more are on their heals. Our ge and her tl pet keep up their crap and they will be out our dtl is onto them being the reason our best people are vanishing. Our vml had no problems telling our dtl the real reason our store is burning alive. Who wants popcorn and a show








Sounds like you have a couple stories to tell.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 4, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Who wants popcorn and a show


Spill.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 4, 2018)

Update: both of our designated truck pushing SL floor TMs have quit after about a couple months of having this role, one without notice. 

Probably has something to do with them only getting 5 4 hour shifts a week where they are running around trying to come clean, only to never come clean.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 5, 2018)

Our etl ge and floor tl are literally going on a firing spree. Easiest wqy to be a target is to do anything that doesnt include smile and nod. Our tl literally asked a person if they were legal and if they could prove it. . .literally.  . . You bet your bottom dollar the hotline blew up over that. We all know why our dtl has been living at our store and it doesn have to do with the physical state of things :/ *offers popcorn and soda* the climax of this soap opera is coming!


----------



## dailypush (Jun 5, 2018)

Four people from the P-Fresh/ market team in the last two weeks. Everyone's hours have been cut drastically, and when you are there, they expect you to do the work of three people. They are burning out the team, and there seems no end in sight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

My 2 year anniversary of quitting is in 3 weeks.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 5, 2018)

I will just say softlines in my store is having some major staffing issues when all your TL's drop notice..


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 5, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Our tl literally asked a person if they were legal and if they could prove it. . .literally.  . .



LOL you mean like citizenship-wise?


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 5, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> LOL you mean like citizenship-wise?


Sounds like a bad porno. BARELY LEGAL LATINAS


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 5, 2018)

At least three more people gave notice today.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 5, 2018)

2Spooky4U said:


> Sounds like a bad porno. BARELY LEGAL LATINAS



Sounds like a Great porno to me.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jun 5, 2018)

Billybobjoe said:


> Sounds like a Great porno to me.


"Are you even legal???"
"Today is my eighteenth birthday. Here's my ID!"
"...this is fake. I'm going to have to turn you in to immigration."
"No! Please! I'll do anything! I'm going to Promiscuity University, full ride!"
"I won't say anything if you ride this..."


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 5, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> LOL you mean like citizenship-wise?


Yes how they thought that was ok in any way or that the whole store wouldnt find out and hotline right is beyond me


----------



## FredPanda3 (Jun 5, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Yes how they thought that wad ok in any way pr that the whole store wouldnt find out and hotline right is beyond me


What in the world? That is ridiculous


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 6, 2018)

We have a good team, but I'm getting pretty tired of new hires quitting after 3 weeks.

Most of them complain about hours (despite knowing that their first 2 weeks are training schedules) but have utter shit availability.

Like how am I gonna give you 40 hours a week if you are only available 30 hours a week?

Plus the swap shift board is fill of shifts being added but they don't want to work in the areas we need people.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 6, 2018)

I love new hires - job security.


----------



## phibot (Jun 6, 2018)

Idgafdude said:


> Of course a alt right frog acting like your nwa your just a pussy in real life


lol alt right frog

Someone drank the kool aid in 2016


----------



## phibot (Jun 6, 2018)

They recently fired a long timer at my store, and a LOT of people are quitting because of it


----------



## Kartman (Jun 6, 2018)

And all of them will be replaced w/o anyone batting an eye. In a couple weeks they will have been completely forgotten.

Taking a stand in a retail job = FAIL


----------



## phibot (Jun 6, 2018)

Yup. Everyone on the store level is 100% disposable


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> Our etl ge and floor tl are literally going on a firing spree. Easiest wqy to be a target is to do anything that doesnt include smile and nod. Our tl literally asked a person if they were legal and if they could prove it. . .literally.  . . You bet your bottom dollar the hotline blew up over that. We all know why our dtl has been living at our store and it doesn have to do with the physical state of things :/ *offers popcorn and soda* the climax of this soap opera is coming!


Please tell your hr or stl without delay.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 9, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please tell your hr or stl without delay.


We havent had an stl since april1st. Our hr is aware but she doesnt seem to be doing anything. I like her enough Im assuming she has talked to someone higher up and is waiting for these two to finish hanging themselves. Target management isnt the best but those internal wires work eventually. In the meantime most of us are in smaile and nod mode until the trash takes care of itself.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 9, 2018)

Remind your hr that those events are still happening. Document all events.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 9, 2018)

My store is very close to a college that's graduating now, so we've had a wave of student employees quitting. We also had to fire somebody over an incident that's probably very well known in local HR circles.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 9, 2018)

You know it is bad when some from A&A would rather be cashiers.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 9, 2018)

Think my store is about 20 people who have dropped notice for the week.. Softlines and market are going to be fucking ghost towns by the end of June.. 

Rumor now going around is that best team survey results were so bad they are not releasing them and have been noticed by district and above for the bad results.. Cause others stores in our area have there results back but yet we don't..


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 13, 2018)

That I've noticed recently.

1 HL-TL
1 Flow-TL
2 GSAs
1 HL-TM (Former GRC/Instocks, tenured)
1 GRC-TM (tenured)

and I'm hearing that possibly another TL admitted that they are looking for other opportunities. (paraphrased).


----------



## Times Up (Jun 13, 2018)

Were we supposed to have heard back on BTS by now.  Haven't heard a peep, so maybe everyone was honest on theirs and leadership has some opportunities to work on?


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 13, 2018)

Everyone at my store keeps getting written up.  Mostly for insubordination.  I'm sure some of them will quit soon.  Most of what is left of the flow team has quit.  None gave a notice.  They just stopped showing up .


----------



## Bosch (Jun 13, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Were we supposed to have heard back on BTS by now.  Haven't heard a peep, so maybe everyone was honest on theirs and leadership has some opportunities to work on?



All the stores around us have theirs back, ours nope not a peep.. Rumor is that it was so horrible that it was very noticed by high district levels.. And several TL's who have been here longer than me are just waiting for us to become a focus store any second.. 

I don't know one TL who gave even a half way decent survey.. Most of them that would admit it went for the blood of leadership..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2018)

Nothing yet..


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 13, 2018)

We have a TL meeting on Monday to go over BTS. My ETL (who is retiring at the end of the month and, therefore, has no fucks to give) said that the TL scores were particularly heinous.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2018)

Ours were fine, but we haven't had any meetings with team members yet.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 15, 2018)

We lost another Market TL, we lost one at the beginning of the year, and the current one was out SL TL, and she decided she had enough and wanted back to Softlines, the current Beauty/Hardlines TL took over for the time being, with no training at all. Not to mention that poor team is really small


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 15, 2018)

My ex got a new job offer and is quitting soon. Not sure if happy or not


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jun 15, 2018)

Interface23 said:


> My ex got a new job offer and is quitting soon. Not sure if happy or not


Rejoice my friend


----------



## Interface23 (Jun 15, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> Rejoice my friend


I mean probably, it’s just she’s not the worst person and I know the situation is partly my fault, but in no universe is it going to get better especially now with coworkers causing more drama


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 16, 2018)

Found out the team member in charge of shoes put in her two weeks.  Very hard and dedicated worker.  RIP shoes.  She's been there at least 6 years.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 16, 2018)

A chick on flow who got bawled out for being too slow pushing stopped showing up last week, but we didn't really take a hit because she didn't do anything.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 16, 2018)

Add another to the list BRTL (had a Sales/Marketing background)... <7 months


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 16, 2018)

We've had a few of our flow TMs NCNS themselves into job abandonment bc we're going from 4am to 6am. Good times.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 16, 2018)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Most of the flow team.  Going 4am soon from o/n.  Taking away the $3/hr shift diff without the usual increase in base pay to compensate.  Upper mgmt thinks they should be grateful since they keep $3 from 4-8am.  Next year it will drop to $1 from 4-8am.  More will leave then.  Plus modernization and raising newbie pay.  Way to run a business into the ground corporate.


I don't get what Spot was thinking. I'm pro raising entry level pay, but why would you not increase old timer pay alongside it to avoid exactly this situation? And taking away Flow and GSA differentials was just stupid.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't give a flying fuck.

I make 12 bucks an hour! WOOT!!!


----------



## IcePeasant (Jun 16, 2018)

UPDATED COUNT ADDING MORE *dropping like flies*

ETL GE 
ETL SF/HL
ETL AP


...............
Over the time I’ve been with spot ~2.75yrs

- 4 ETL HR
- 3 ETL SF/HL
- 2 ETL AP
- 3 ETL GE
- 3 SRTLs
- 2 FOOD TLs
- 6 SFTLs
- 2 GSTLs
- 4 FSTLs


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 17, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> We lost another Market TL, we lost one at the beginning of the year, and the current one was out SL TL, and she decided she had enough and wanted back to Softlines, the current Beauty/Hardlines TL took over for the time being, with no training at all. Not to mention that poor team is really small




When we rolled out this entire store process a few months back we lost our Market TL to another store position so they had to(decided to(idkwhy)) hire someone outside target.  Then we lost 2TM for various reasons around the same time, another TM  left soon after that..... and right now two more TMs have been talking about leaving with one putting in applications elsewhere....If they both leave I will literally be with a team who hasnt been there more than a few months with a few of them having this position as their first job ever....sigh


----------



## pfreshdude (Jun 17, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> I don't get what Spot was thinking. I'm pro raising entry level pay, but why would you not increase old timer pay alongside it to avoid exactly this situation? And taking away Flow and GSA differentials was just stupid.



If it makes you feel any better ive been in Pfresh since we launched it, basically had to run it myself for a year when they got rid of the market TL position, know literally everything there is to know about it, and am probably making only 50 cents more than someone who was just hired as their first job over in market....horray


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 17, 2018)

pfreshdude said:


> If they both leave I will literally be with a team who hasnt been there more than a few months with a few of them having this position as their first job ever....sigh



s a m e

Shit sucks, fam.


----------



## Jynxille (Jun 17, 2018)

My store just lost 2 cashiers and a GSA. But we’ve been hiring a lot so the spots should fill up soon


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 17, 2018)

Our flow team is down to like 8 people, nine if you count the Flow TL.  That means since the move to $12/hour we lost 2/3 of our flow team. The backroom is overrun with backed up push from trucks (generally getting 4 a week, each in the neighborhood of 1500-2000 pieces) and more backstock than anyone can handle.  (Doesn’t help that out backroom team is down to 3 people, 4 if you count the Backroom TL.)  Oh, and the entire beauty team quit so A had pallets of push sitting everywhere and the zone looks like poo.


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 20, 2018)

Just to add on.

Another SFS TM leaving soon for better opportunities. We went from 12 people this time last year to 3 people. One SFS recently took over receiving primarily, until their opportunity elsewhere comes up, then will be gone.  Also, since POG team is barely on its feet, another tenured just finished their final shift. 

This is getting ridiculous and challenging to keep covering for everyone. Just smile and keep going.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jun 20, 2018)

We're getting gutted. We have two TMs in electronics (myself, a rehire from another store, and a new hire who's smart and hard working but already looking for a new job), an electronics TL who's terrible and apparently chases TMs off, and two crosstrained Hardlines TMs, one of whom is too jaded to give a shit. Hardlines is barely staffed and just had 3 people put in notice, logistics 4, and I don't even know what's going on in the front. My whole time here, I've only ever seen two cart attendants, too.


----------



## Ahem (Jun 30, 2018)

More people are gone from soft lines, they’ve been sending cashiers over to learn to push reshop and table push in rtw during slow times lol.

Etl salesfloor came in just to quit a week ago. No two weeks, just gone. She was great, though. She deserves better than target


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 30, 2018)

Stl is transferring.
ETL GE is quitting.
Some people just stopped showing up or quit over the phone.
Long time employees are finding new jobs or going back to school.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 30, 2018)

STL is retiring. He seems young. Must be getting the F out before the real shit show begins (not that the last 6 months haven’t been really bad...). 

Our backroom team is pretty sparse and flow is hardly present. What POG team?


----------



## Ahem (Jun 30, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Long time employees are finding new jobs or going back to school.



Yeaa... I’ll be at 6 years in August. Back to school for a skill in September if all goes well.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 30, 2018)

The last of beauty just put in their two weeks over something they ended up calling the integrity hotline about, along with another hardlines team member that had a similar issue and also called the hotline.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2018)

A long-time ETL abruptly quit at our store.
He was 'ok', not disliked but not popular either.
A TL I spoke with said he'd seen too many execs give notice only to be walked out so he decided to beat them to the punch.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 2, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> The last of beauty just put in their two weeks over something they ended up calling the integrity hotline about, along with another hardlines team member that had a similar issue and also called the hotline.


Do I smell some spicy drama with a side of terrible management?


----------



## Times Up (Jul 2, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> The last of beauty just put in their two weeks over something they ended up calling the integrity hotline about, along with another hardlines team member that had a similar issue and also called the hotline.



Grabbing the bowl of popcorn!


----------



## Zippo0992 (Jul 2, 2018)

At my store we’ve had about 40 people leave the past two months. Turn over is very, very high, it seems like our DTL & HRBP dont even care about what’s going on


----------



## Kartman (Jul 2, 2018)

That's a LOT of wasted money.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jul 2, 2018)

Our VM went AWOL last week, unfortunately. Nobody could find her for hours & she's NCNS'd 3 shifts in a row. Sucks because she was pretty good.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 5, 2018)

We had a kid try to quit when he heard the APTL call him into the booking room.  LOD just laughed.  Kid got the walk of shame for letting his friends steal from the store, making himself gift cards just because, HR policy violations, and more.  Good riddance, he was obnoxious.

Three of the new hires that were supposed to be in my workcenter quit after their orientation.  They basically saw how bad the situation at the store was and changed their mind about whether they could deal with it.  Can’t say I blame them.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 5, 2018)

Just found out half the flow team quit.  HR was calling a bunch of TMs to help out until replacements can be on boarded.  Feel bad for the remaining flow TMs who are expected to do the work load anyway with temporary TMs, many of who have never even done reshop.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2018)

Had a cashier trainee on a register in training mode his first day.
He was looking rather pale & sweaty so I asked if he was okay.
He said "I don't think I can do this...." so I called the ETL-HR over & he was discharged within the hour.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 5, 2018)

Focking noobs...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 5, 2018)

We had a new hire quit after one day in SFS.


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 5, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just found out half the flow team quit.  HR was calling a bunch of TMs to help out until replacements can be on boarded.  Feel bad for the remaining flow TMs who are expected to do the work load anyway with temporary TMs, many of who have never even done reshop.


Just like mine. Don't have a pure unload or flow team. The team that unloads the truck also has to push it. They are usually not scheduled past 11 am on average.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 5, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Just found out half the flow team quit.  HR was calling a bunch of TMs to help out until replacements can be on boarded.  Feel bad for the remaining flow TMs who are expected to do the work load anyway with temporary TMs, many of who have never even done reshop.



*R  I  P
I
P*


----------



## Bosch (Jul 5, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> We had a new hire quit after one day in SFS.



I know the shit show that our backroom is, if you have any experience you would just "nope" the fuck out. It looks like we are run by idiots who can't find their way out of an open paper bag..


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 5, 2018)

Sadly our few good softlines team members and electronic team members have left. Some backroom people left, so a bunch of cashiers are doing sfs and there are rumors of just about everyone else leaving. Pretty much everyone is looking to move on, but me (I’m in school and my store has been sooooo flexible with me) and a few vets.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 5, 2018)

I ended up doing backroom in addition to domestics tonight (and covering electronics, doing carry outs, and backing up to the front lanes) because one of the few remaining backroom TMs nope-d out halfway through his shift.  Bonus points for him leaving a bunch of furniture totally blocking half of receiving that had avalanched out of the steel that I didn’t have WAVE or crown certification to be able to move/fix on my own.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 6, 2018)

Sltl, vml, etl ge/sl. Within two week period.


----------



## Lilith (Jul 6, 2018)

Our stl quit. A really sweet hr lady quit, softlines girl quit, had a softlines girl literally just walk out, and one of our hardlines/electronics guys just pot in his 2 weeks yesterday. My store is going to shit.

I've also heard that 3 of our beauty people are quiting. I'm not sure if one of them really is because she's been there the longest, but she does always say "I f*cking hate this job" so maybe. Another one said he might give it 2 months after his vacation before he quits. Then one of the new girls said she doesn't reallyneed thurs job, she just wanted something to do instead of sit at home, so it's possible she'll quit too.

We've had tons more quit, get fired for no reason(like one softlines girl was have a panic attack one night and got fired), or just walk out.


----------



## herekittykitty (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't have a clue about team members, they are a dime a dozen & come & go so quickly who could even keep track.
But, my store has just lost the best STL I've ever known.
I'm sad for my STL, my store & our team.
It hurts when you lose the good ones.


----------



## Interface23 (Jul 8, 2018)

My ex, most of Hardlines, half of Softlines and one TL


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 8, 2018)

One of the new Electronics TMs no call, no showed 3 times in a row before I even met him. Don't think he intends on even coming in to get fired.

Gueas he didn't want the job, after all.


----------



## DavidorJared (Jul 8, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> We had a new hire quit after one day in SFS.



one of our new ones will probably be out the door soon too, she came in from a desk job and apparently no one told her that she'd be on her feet all day walking around in circles in the store. we've kept our newer guys under 6 hours but even with a 4 hour shift, she looks like she's about to pass out.


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 8, 2018)

We just lost one of our 3 best market people damn you corporate and your money grubbing 1% attitude


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 20, 2018)

Adding on. 

Former (15+ year) Pricing TL who stepped down to TM 
Another tenured former D/S BRTM 
Current SFS Captain as well


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2018)

My receiver, very sad.


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 21, 2018)

Had a new SBX barista quite after 2.5 weeks. We paired her with a trainer for 2 weeks straight. The fist day after training she was scheduled to be on bar by herself for 30 mins while the other barista was on lunch. She had a panic attack and walked out without talking to anyone.

Fired 2 new baristas last month when they were caught stealing from the registers.

Had an electronics TM quite after he called out 3 saturdays in a row in his first month. Tried to claim he told his interviewer he had other responsibilities and would need to call out pretty frequently on weekends. Gave him the option to be fired (seasonal hire) or quit.

ETL-AP quit (on good terms) to pursue better opportunities.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 21, 2018)

signingminion said:


> Sltl, vml, etl ge/sl. Within two week period.


You’re right down the road from me! I know exactly what store this is ....


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jul 21, 2018)

<3 meeeeeeeeee <3


----------



## atceiah (Jul 21, 2018)

yup, I'm out too!  Fuck it after almost 8 years,   Get it together Target


----------



## signingminion (Jul 21, 2018)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You’re right down the road from me! I know exactly what store this is ....


But have you gotten suckered into "support " everyone else in the district has


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 21, 2018)

Me three last day is the 10th, Full pay periods. After six years it's time to get out of the fire.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 21, 2018)

signingminion said:


> But have you gotten suckered into "support " everyone else in the district has


I have! I went for like 7 days over 2 weeks


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 21, 2018)

One softlines just walked out today. Lost another hardlines and an electronics. Our sinking ship is running out of rsts to run flee from jt :/


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 22, 2018)

Our GSTL walked out in frustration last night over the front end consistently not being staffed properly (read: barely staffed most hours of most days) and now the mess that is drive up on top of that.  Can’t say I really blame the person, to be honest.  Wonder if we’re gonna have to start borrowing GSTLs as well as beauty and flow people from other stores...


----------



## graffiti (Jul 22, 2018)

Lost our 3rd ETL LOG in 2 years. Also on our 4th flow TL and 3rd BR TL in the same timeframe. Praying4whoever the replacement is.


----------



## unknown (Jul 22, 2018)

We are getting ready for a 3 month remodel. They hired a bunch of new people for us to train on POG. Out of the first batch of 4 people, 3 have quit. I don't blame them prtsonally. But it sucks to waste all that time training soneone for a specific task just to lose them. Oh well, I might score some overtime from it.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 22, 2018)

unknown said:


> We are getting ready for a 3 month remodel. They hired a bunch of new people for us to train on POG. Out of the first batch of 4 people, 3 have quit. I don't blame them prtsonally. But it sucks to waste all that time training soneone for a specific task just to lose them. Oh well, I might score some overtime from it.


I worked ungodly hours during remodel since it coincided with the Halloween set so I was trying to fit 80hrs into 50ish.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 23, 2018)

aronoiiel said:


> We just lost one of our 3 best market people damn you corporate and your money grubbing 1% attitude


The entire market team is gone.  Just the TL is there.  CA's are zoning market.  Not sure who is going to fill it?


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 23, 2018)

In the last few months....

Manager 
2 flow 
1 backroom (fired for too many NCNS)
1 GSTL (fired for stealing)
Flow team lead
2 CSM (One was asked to leave)
1 Ship from Store
1 Starbucks barista 
1 Softlines 
1 Hardlines


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Jul 23, 2018)

graffiti said:


> Lost our 3rd ETL LOG in 2 years. Also on our 4th flow TL and 3rd BR TL in the same timeframe. Praying4whoever the replacement is.


Holy moly


----------



## RhettB (Jul 23, 2018)

An office gopher ETL.  She won't be missed.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 23, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Our GSTL walked out in frustration last night over the front end consistently not being staffed properly (read: barely staffed most hours of most days) and now the mess that is drive up on top of that.  Can’t say I really blame the person, to be honest.  Wonder if we’re gonna have to start borrowing GSTLs as well as beauty and flow people from other stores...



We had A GSTL sent home for poor behavior, but back the next day and still a leader.


----------



## pfreshdude (Jul 23, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> The entire market team is gone.  Just the TL is there.  CA's are zoning market.  Not sure who is going to fill it?



Not shocked...Market is a disaster and just has way WAY too much going on.  I swear literally all I do is push out product for almost every 8 hour shift and thats it for 40 hours a week


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 23, 2018)

Adios to our ETLs for HR and AP

HR is ironically enough switching over to do AP at a different store 

And our AP is leaving the company


----------



## WalksforMiles (Jul 23, 2018)

Well I almost left myself....does that count?

Emphasis on almost.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 23, 2018)

Couple of flow twats have been threatening to quit for a month or so now ...if they’re still here in a week I will be *amazed *


----------



## RhettB (Jul 23, 2018)

A better question is how many should be gone.


----------



## pellinore (Jul 24, 2018)

A great TM who's done SFS since it started but had been with us for maybe two years before SFS started. This TM is employed by a local Fire Department. When our HR clerical did the schedule she made sure to work around his schedule...but once HR-ETL and STL started doing the schedule they've been screwing him over (too many times to count!)....finally he just decided that he was done with all of the games and being denied for days off. So, he scheduled a two week vacation and once he got the approval he gave his two weeks notice. So he worked a day or two and then was on vacation and never needed to come back.

Clearly our STL & HR-ETL figured that hours at Target were more important than his primary job.

Actually, a few weeks ago someone had passed out at the Service desk and our fire fighter TM was up to the front long before any of the ETLs were!


----------



## starfishncoffee (Jul 27, 2018)

They're starting to drop like flies at my store. Can't name positions as they'll out me, but they cut across the spectrum from TMs to leadership. And I'm updating my resume and am about to flood the market with applications. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 27, 2018)

pellinore said:


> A great TM who's done SFS since it started but had been with us for maybe two years before SFS started. This TM is employed by a local Fire Department. When our HR clerical did the schedule she made sure to work around his schedule...but once HR-ETL and STL started doing the schedule they've been screwing him over (too many times to count!)....finally he just decided that he was done with all of the games and being denied for days off. So, he scheduled a two week vacation and once he got the approval he gave his two weeks notice. So he worked a day or two and then was on vacation and never needed to come back.
> 
> Clearly our STL & HR-ETL figured that hours at Target were more important than his primary job.
> 
> Actually, a few weeks ago someone had passed out at the Service desk and our fire fighter TM was up to the front long before any of the ETLs were!


Target really needs to focus on retention. I am so tired of all the call-outs and people leaving. It makes it harder on those of us still here.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 27, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Target really needs to focus on retention.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 27, 2018)

I went in today after 4 days off and the abandon storage that used to be in 6 separate bins have been eliminated and replaced with ONE 3-tiered cart. ALL that abandon shit has to fit in that one cart.

Fucking morons. I'm glad I'm going to full-time CA... no more hardlines nonsense!


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 27, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I went in today after 4 days off and the abandon storage that used to be in 6 separate bins have been eliminated and replaced with ONE 3-tiered cart. ALL that abandon shit has to fit in that one cart.
> 
> Fucking morons. I'm glad I'm going to full-time CA... no more hardlines nonsense!


We do this.  It’s always full.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 27, 2018)

It's gonna be a hoot during the holidaze.


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 29, 2018)

HR-TM (got tired of the ETL and TL's BS)

Another D/S BRTM leaving for greener pastures

Another GSTL (already went through a few in the past year). We still haven't replaced the ETL.


----------



## pellinore (Jul 30, 2018)

Didn't realize that the fire fighter who quit was also the TM who built our bikes!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 31, 2018)

A flow Electronics TM. Also, a backroom TM was taken out in cuffs for $4000 in theft.


----------



## Lilith (Jul 31, 2018)

One of my favorite GSA's just quit and today is his last day. A new beauty TM put in her 2 weeks so she'll be gone soon. A couple of hardlines people put theirs in too. Everyone is quitting at my store .


----------



## Kartman (Jul 31, 2018)

Corporate doesn't care - plenty of new bodies to hire every day!


----------



## RedcardReba (Jul 31, 2018)

The store cut front end severely, and I predicted more call outs and resignations.  One cashier just quit for job at restaurant.  More money!  Lol. They blew opportunity with wage hike to get and retain quality people.  By cutting hours, nobody sees the job as worthwhile
Plus, HR is lying and not being straight about hours.  So loads of training people who quit when they get better job.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 31, 2018)

NKG said:


> My store is hiring for everything...but anyone noticed that leaders are alot harder at interviews now. My ETL interviewed this girl I knew he'd hire and nope.



I know that this is an older comment, but I'm curious what you mean by leaders are a lot harder in interviews. What kind of challenging questions do they ask? I don't exactly remember my interviews, but I recall that my interviewer asked questions like "Tell me about a time when...", so are they more difficult than that?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2018)

For apparel and beauty, you have an audition on the floor to see if you can sell, and if you have a passion for the merchandise.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 31, 2018)

I imagine TM's have been saying that for decades.


----------



## Ahem (Jul 31, 2018)

A bunch of the flow team is leaving because we're going to 6am


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 31, 2018)

With all these resignations, 4th quarter is gonna be a disaster.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Corporate doesn't care - plenty of new bodies to hire every day!


We can't hire enough people to replace the ones who are leaving. Even if we do hire they are not lasting long.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 31, 2018)

And now our ETL HL. Leaving only one ETL in the building with more than a year of experience.


----------



## RedcardReba (Aug 2, 2018)

We lost 1/3 of front end this week.  Some were school-related.  Some were due to hours being cut drastically.  And some were due to new policy if only short days so they don't have to give lunch.  Longtime customers are loudly notifying us they are done.  No cashiers.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 2, 2018)

AP is the only ETL/Leader left in our store who I have an iota of respect for. The other one gtfo of Target while the getting was good.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 2, 2018)

BRTL put in his 2 weeks REEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Solid guy, gonna miss him. I already told him I’m going to put a tire boot on his car so he can’t leave lol


----------



## redcharmander10 (Aug 2, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We can't hire enough people to replace the ones who are leaving. Even if we do hire they are not lasting long.



Are you at my store?


----------



## Mamabear98 (Aug 2, 2018)

ETL Log about 3 months ago, Logistics TL last week, STL last week, lost of Flow TM’s, softlines, hardlines and Market TM’s and grocery TM’s.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 3, 2018)

A GSA/SEA, (another) Market TM (expert?), two HL TMs (GM experts?), and one Electronics TM (expert? consultant?). I can't keep up, and our store can't, either.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 3, 2018)

redcharmander10 said:


> Are you at my store?


Possibly, or something Target has created company-wide.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Aug 3, 2018)

At my store it feels like October or November. Groups of 5-6 people in orientation twice a week. Doing 3-5 interviews several times a week. This shit is funny! People walking out mid shift after a day or two  Fourth quarter will be rough


----------



## SpilledTea (Aug 3, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We can't hire enough people to replace the ones who are leaving. Even if we do hire they are not lasting long.



Same. Our turnover is heinous and, because of the area we're in, we are a "hard to staff" store.


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 10, 2018)

Man I'm actually impressed, the 3 flow dorks that I was so sure would be gone by now are still here AND they seem to have picked up the pace ever so slightly. I'm guessing they got worked over by the ETL-LOG which does tend to scare em straight


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 10, 2018)

You can now check your stores turnover rate on store facts


----------



## Times Up (Aug 10, 2018)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You can now check your stores turnover rate on store facts



What kind of turnover rate does Spot aim for?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2018)

It varies by store, based on previous years.  Under 50% would be good.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 10, 2018)

Yetive said:


> It varies by store, based on previous years.  Under 50% would be good.



Would be, but realistically speaking ain't happenin'.


----------



## SpilledTea (Aug 10, 2018)

Pretty sure my store's turnover rate is somewhere north of 85%


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 10, 2018)

Payroll for all those training hours down the drain...


----------



## Kartman (Aug 10, 2018)

That's all made up for when raise time comes around.

We don't get shit.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Aug 10, 2018)

Welllllll, a lot of the people who actually do their job and I like have put their 2 weeks in recently and I want to die


----------



## Times Up (Aug 11, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Pretty sure my store's turnover rate is somewhere north of 85%



Can't even wrap my head around that!  

Besides all of the folks quitting, my store is on a termination rampage.  People are getting performanced out left and right.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 11, 2018)

IT sucks when every person quit the same time we lost sooooo many people that its like starting all over again with zero staff and retraining for every department... and man with all these new hires its gonna be a nightmare to get everyone back on the same page its just going to go downhill since  we lost the best 20 team members! the number one thing about new hires even after  a week  these new team members do not like backing up cashiering or talking on a walkie! it is horrific to hire new people that are super quiet and do not talk on a walkie or communicate with other guests I get it but part of the job description if your a sales floor you gotta be ready to communicate on the walkie and yet all these new hires we got think they are permanent I personally do not think these people will last 90 days because its been a month almost for some and they still do not use the walkie for anything or respond to anything it is just going to get worse and worse!


----------



## glo (Aug 11, 2018)

The person that got my Food TL position after I left Target already quit... after less than a month lol


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 12, 2018)

We lost another GE and one GSTL and one GSA and many of our best cashiers left for school. RIP


----------



## Marcellow (Aug 12, 2018)

Pretty much lost a guy on our perpetually understaffed team. NCNS left and right in last two weeks, was supposed to be terminated but someone did something (can't really go into detail in fear of being outed) they gave him a 2nd chance but he just called out the last 3 shifts. Yep, they're gone for sure.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 12, 2018)

Lost all of our gsa now no gstl since february. Three more softlines and we are now down to one electronics. Im throwing on scuba gear there aint no floating off this sunk ship.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 12, 2018)

But then they'll never see you underwater. A life vest would be more appropriate!


----------



## BackroomBear (Aug 12, 2018)

PMT, Flow TL, signing member, and a handful of SFS. Dumpster fire is a compliment at this point. My poor ETL Log


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 12, 2018)

In my store recently,
ETL-GE
ETL-Sales Floor
STL (not really quit, got promoted to DTL and abruptly left my store)
A handful of softlines, backroom, and other randos.


----------



## Breezy (Aug 12, 2018)

Of all the people they hired in my group I am the only one left.  Do most people not last the 90 days?


----------



## Breezy (Aug 12, 2018)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You can now check your stores turnover rate on store facts



What is a store facts?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 12, 2018)

Breezy said:


> What is a store facts?


On workbench on the bottom left side there is a link that says store facts. There a bunch of things like leadership and how long they’ve been with target, field leadership, store sales level, local competitors and now turn over rate and some other things


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 12, 2018)

Kartman said:


> But then they'll never see you underwater. A life vest would be more appropriate!


See if a life vest is used I get hung up on debris. Im planning on swimming off safely, without drowning morons to hinder me, and possibly hitching a ride with a sea turtle.


----------



## AJH212 (Aug 12, 2018)

gsa4lyfe said:


> On workbench on the bottom left side there is a link that says store facts. There a bunch of things like leadership and how long they’ve been with target, field leadership, store sales level, local competitors and now turn over rate and some other things


I don't see that link from my end. Though I've only just begun using Workbench.


----------



## DavidorJared (Aug 13, 2018)

Breezy said:


> Of all the people they hired in my group I am the only one left.  Do most people not last the 90 days?



i got hired with 12 other people for SFS a year ago, 3 stayed after the holidays, and im the last one, barely over a year in too. this year though has been an absolute massacre, people are dropping like flies and its really disheartening to see. they're not even attempting to replace TL's now because of how bad it is.


----------



## JoseM (Aug 13, 2018)

My Store is going downhill since the last holidays.....

A lot of senior managers started to quit (Rumors said that they have been fired....), and they replaced them with inexperience and recent graduates millennials, who of course doesn't have a clue about how to manage a store, plus they are easy to manipulate by corporate and senior team members.

In just one year, we had 4 different Team Leads from Logistics (One just quit the job, the other guy transferred to another store, and last one recently got fired..... the current team lead looks about to quit the job too), and my new manager from this department recently got pregnant and is on maternity leave after just 7 months on the job. So everything looks like a mess in my store.....

From the team members, everything is normal I think, a couple of teenagers, young adults quitting because of low hours and the seniors still working.... I believe they kind like waiting for me to put my two week notice since they are only giving me 1-2 days per week since January. But, Target was always my extra income since I'm self-employed, so I don't really care much about the hours.

After 7 years,  I finally put my two week notice for a job at school.... since I need to get some experience for my major before I graduate.


----------



## PMT2Four (Aug 18, 2018)

4 more PMTs quit/fired in the district within the last month. At the same time I left in March another PMT had left just weeks before. While my replacement seems to be doing good from what I hear, my peer’s replacement didn’t fare so well and he was one of the 4.

Also I ran into another TL from my old store for the first time since I left and he told me the STL put in her notice. She had just taken over the role last October and ironically quit the same week that the one before her did.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Aug 19, 2018)

The latest ETL-LOG left the company.  She’d been talking about pursuing other opportunities (on the down low, obviously) for a while so it might have been voluntary.  But then again there was a worker’s compensation claim call for someone she was  in charge of recently, so maybe not.  In any case that’s the third one in four years for my store, if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 19, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> IT sucks when every person quit the same time we lost sooooo many people that its like starting all over again with zero staff and retraining for every department... and man with all these new hires its gonna be a nightmare to get everyone back on the same page its just going to go downhill since  we lost the best 20 team members! the number one thing about new hires even after  a week  these new team members do not like backing up cashiering or talking on a walkie! it is horrific to hire new people that are super quiet and do not talk on a walkie or communicate with other guests I get it but part of the job description if your a sales floor you gotta be ready to communicate on the walkie and yet all these new hires we got think they are permanent I personally do not think these people will last 90 days because its been a month almost for some and they still do not use the walkie for anything or respond to anything it is just going to get worse and worse!



Playing devil's advocate, from what I've seen, new employees are more likely to buy into what spot wants because that's all they know. They're less jaded and don't remember a time where zone and reshop was a priority over saying "Hi" to everyone entering a fitting room. They also don't remember when Softlines would have like 6 people working at a time and a bunch of closers. Tbh, pretty much our whole soft lines department is starting fresh except for a few lifers, their attendance is good because they're all under 90 days and they want to impress so they are super good at guest service, zone and reshop with them is mehhh. At my store no one really responds for back up unless called by name so I can't speak on that..


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Aug 28, 2018)

ETL-GE and ETL-HR both left not just my store but the company for greener pastures.  I think we’re officially ETL-less at this point as a store.  You know it’s bad when even the ETLs are jumping ship before fourth quarter.


----------



## SpilledTea (Aug 28, 2018)

Just found out our GVP and District Ops leader both left


----------



## Bosch (Aug 28, 2018)

Pricing TL, ETLAP, Three TMs from softlines and our PMT.


----------



## RhettB (Aug 29, 2018)

2019 Goal -- Retention and Turnover


----------



## itsajob (Aug 29, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Can't even wrap my head around that!
> 
> Besides all of the folks quitting, my store is on a termination rampage.  People are getting performanced out left and right.


That sounds like my store, although there is a big debate over wheather some of these people have quit or have been fired. 

itsagjob - just barely some days


----------



## WalksforMiles (Aug 29, 2018)

CHEESECH0DE said:


> In my store recently,
> ETL-GE
> ETL-Sales Floor
> STL (not really quit, got promoted to DTL and abruptly left my store)
> A handful of softlines, backroom, and other randos.



Wait...DTLs are basically former STLs?


----------



## Kartman (Aug 29, 2018)

I would assume so, hell yea.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah most dtls were stls at some point.  My STL from last year got promoted to dtl.  We know she’ll at least only have reasonable expectations for the stores under her because she hated overbearing dtls who were out of touch with stores with a fiery passion


----------



## glo (Aug 29, 2018)

Yep, most DTLs are former STLs that have been through multiple stores and run the stores with green processes across the board.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 30, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Just found out our GVP and District Ops leader both left



We must be in the same district.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Aug 30, 2018)

About 4 quit. I heard some have just been calling in sick to receive their sick time that they will not get when they quit.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 30, 2018)

Softlines TL stepping down to another store. And recently ETL LOG stepping down to go to another store. I’ve ne er seen this much turnover. Stupid processes and shit STL has ruined a once great store...


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 30, 2018)

RhettB said:


> 2019 Goal -- Retention and Turnover


----------



## Aredhel (Aug 30, 2018)

I have met flow tms working for other retailers who told me they were told “they would be happier working somewhere else.” 2 people 2 stores. Same phrase. And both were over 50.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 30, 2018)

And now they probably ARE happier working someplace else.


----------



## Aredhel (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes they are. “Line Sisters”.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 30, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Softlines TL stepping down to another store. And recently ETL LOG stepping down to go to another store. I’ve ne er seen this much turnover. Stupid processes and shit STL has ruined a once great store...


That's gonna get them some shit unless it's due to personal/ family issues.  Etl stepping down to move is a red flag.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 31, 2018)

signingminion said:


> That's gonna get them some shit unless it's due to personal/ family issues.  Etl stepping down to move is a red flag.


On the ETL part or STL?


----------



## signingminion (Aug 31, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> On the ETL part or STL?


Stl should get shit for etl stepping down unless it was for personal life reasons outside of target. It's a bad sign when salary strep down but don't just leave.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 31, 2018)

signingminion said:


> Stl should get shit for etl stepping down unless it was for personal life reasons outside of target. It's a bad sign when salary strep down but don't just leave.


Good, hope it does come back to the STL. The ETL has only been there since January, but with the company almost 9 years. She claims it was so she could be closer to home and spend more time with her family. But we all know it’s because we can’t stand being around our STL.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 31, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Good, hope it does come back to the STL. The ETL has only been there since January, but with the company almost 9 years. She claims it was so she could be closer to home and spend more time with her family. But we all know it’s because we can’t stand being around our STL.



Some people are so obnoxious and toxic it is just unreal, and when that person is your boss it’s just time to go. Quality of life, you know? I hope things work out well for the ETL, sounds like she’s suffered enough.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 1, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Some people are so obnoxious and toxic it is just unreal, and when that person is your boss it’s just time to go. Quality of life, you know? I hope things work out well for the ETL, sounds like she’s suffered enough.


She wasn’t the smartest ETL, but our STL has been rude a few times to her around TMs and even once on the walkie.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 1, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> She wasn’t the smartest ETL, but our STL has been rude a few times to her around TMs and even once on the walkie.


That’s just so wrong. Not everyone can be smart, but everyone can treat others with respect.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 1, 2018)

Electronics TL,ETLAP and one guest service and our VML all left this week.


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 1, 2018)

Searching LinkedIn, I found out the STL of the store I was at before my final store left the company or got fired last November. I was rather shocked because she had been managing that store since 2008 and has been with the company longer than that.

I do remember the PMT from that store saying something about her having a big store huddle around that time when he came to help me out. That was the last I heard as I wasn’t close to that PMT enough to get gossip. I was on LOA soon after through the end of the year and then I was pretty much booted out too so I never heard the story of her departure.

I think the new district leadership had a big influence on so many long time leaders leaving. Modernization didn’t help matters either.


----------



## RhettB (Sep 2, 2018)

Our DTL seemed to exit rather abruptly too.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2018)

It is so bad in dry market we have exactly one person who can close. Out of nine people one is an actual adult, the rest all high school kids.


----------



## glo (Sep 2, 2018)

Bosch said:


> It is so bad in dry market we have exactly one person who can close. Out of nine people one is an actual adult, the rest all high school kids.


Do you guys push truck late in the day???


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2018)

glo said:


> Do you guys push truck late in the day???



It takes these kids over an hour 20min to push one fucking Uboat so yes the truck for market is all fucking day process.


----------



## Stuff2 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bosch said:


> It takes these kids over an hour 20min to push one fucking Uboat so yes the truck for market is all fucking day process.


What the fuck. Last time I worked in Market, it took me about 25 minutes to do a fully loaded three tier, and I was an Electronics/Plano TM, not Market.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 2, 2018)

Since we are on the topic of who recently quit, how many openings are at your store because of all the people leaving?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> What the fuck. Last time I worked in Market, it took me about 25 minutes to do a fully loaded three tier, and I was an Electronics/Plano TM, not Market.



You probably don't sit there and play games on your phone or have to have full blown conversations with your friends while wanting to get paid to work.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 2, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Since we are on the topic of who recently quit, how many openings are at your store because of all the people leaving?


It’s pretty much a revolving door. They come. They see. They don’t conquer.🙄


----------



## Bosch (Sep 3, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Since we are on the topic of who recently quit, how many openings are at your store because of all the people leaving?



as our HRTM says - more than I can count cause most people that we hire right now "Nope the fuck out."


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 3, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Since we are on the topic of who recently quit, how many openings are at your store because of all the people leaving?


I frequently check the job board as my insight to see who’s been leaving between all the stores in the city. Between all the stores in this city when I left, the average was between 55-60 position openings and now the average is around 75. A&A is an opening in all of the stores I researched including team leaders. HRTMs are also dropping like flies. I could go on and on.


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 3, 2018)

I found out another STL left the company in the district I was in. She had 34 years in the company so I’m sure she retired but not yet at the age of full retirement as it appears she is looking for a new opportunity. Another STL in the city but not in the district also left this year.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 3, 2018)

Good lord @Bosch, your store is a hot mess!


----------



## JustanotherTL (Sep 3, 2018)

STL quit(was going to he termed) and ETL-log left in the same week. 4 months later ETL-log quits on the first week of modernization with the BRTL starting a 2 week vacation leaving me to run logistics....oh yeah no overtime either.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 3, 2018)

Sounds like Bosch and PMT2Four have stores in situations like mine.  I’ve lost track of the number of people I’ve trained recently that just stopped showing up after a day or two of the current madness.  Stopped trying to learn names at this point cause they won’t last long enough to be worth the effort.

Bonus: Hr only has a TM, no TL right now, and I’m pretty sure they’re looking for other work after the all the ETLs quit in the past month.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 3, 2018)

Anelmi said:


> Good lord @Bosch, your store is a hot mess!



I prefer to call it a shit show but yeah it's ah fucked up.. I am basically just watching it burn right now. What else can I do when they shut SFS down for over a week cause we were so far behind and the GVP said we couldn't restart until the backroom got cleaned up. Which they had to call in help from all the other stores around us and it got cleaned up - for a day. It's already back to shit everywhere.


----------



## BeautyGirl (Sep 3, 2018)

My Starbucks lead just quit because he was fucking one of the baristas and they all hated him


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 3, 2018)

My last store was a shit show even before the modernization changes but I tried to hold on as long as I could. My store was one of the first to roll out modernization then other stores followed suit. On top of that district leadership changed and just about every STL has left.


----------



## itsajob (Sep 3, 2018)

A cashier who was hired on by the local school district and put in a new availability a month ago (just wanted to work one weekend day and a couple weeknights) that my dumb ass LOD did not even look at. The gal in schedule office says was auto-denied I guess, but I am not sure what this means. I don’t think she is going to work out her two weeks, as most of her shifts are during the day when she will be at the central service office for her new job. 

An electronics team member who got hired as police officer.

Two softlines team members. I understand both were about to be fired and quit, rather than that. 

itsajob


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 4, 2018)

A neighboring store that I was in is struggling to retain PMTs. After having a PMT there for 4 years, they went through 2 in 6 months.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 4, 2018)

Something somewhere ain't right with that store.


----------



## restroomFollowUp (Sep 4, 2018)

We have actually lost half of our whole team because of the stupid pilot and management that doesn’t listen, within 2 weeks of the pilot all areas of the store are low on team members


----------



## graffiti (Sep 4, 2018)

In the past couple months we've now lost, in addition to our ETL LOG, the STL and ETL HR, with the ETL AP and GE transferring out as well. So all but our ETL SF have changed. DTL is gone too but i don't know if they promoted or quit.


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 5, 2018)

Food TL quit. The same one who weeks earlier told me the STL quit. He kinda hinted at possibly leaving. When I ran into him a couple weeks ago when asked if he was still at Target, he said “for now”


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 9, 2018)

3 more gone from front end.  Performanced out.  New one is like the SNL Target lady.  Lol


----------



## Ahem (Sep 14, 2018)

Creepy etl ge finally quit. I think he was gonna be fired soon though.

Another sl tm, signing tm, more flow tms now that we're at 6am


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 22, 2018)

Lost our etl ge/ sales floor and our only TL. Rumors arr floating about our ap etl cslling it quits soon. Three more softlines disappeared


----------



## CoolLife24 (Sep 22, 2018)

Everyone ends up quitting in every department at least one team member quits but the beauty team and Starbucks and food avenue are the most areas where we loose team members usually beauty and soft lines we do not have a strong beauty team that they need regularly tms to fill in the spot till they get someone new....I think the people that do the interviews suck at selecting people for the job they hire theives or people that can’t be reliable for anything like coming late or loosing people for stupid things


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 22, 2018)

Just found out our new ETL (a promoted TL from another store) quit after only two weeks on the job. They're dropping faster then they can hire or promote them. Q4 is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2018)

It is easier to say who is still here. We just lost all our plano team except the TL..


----------



## thedairyqueen (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm about to if the attitude problem isn't fixed with one of the team members in the area or if I can't switch Targets. I am so over waking up very early to walk into a space that treats one another likes its a country club. Like y'all, it's not that serious, do the work, have some fun (when you can) and don't be an ass.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Sep 22, 2018)

Beauty is empty of TMs yet again.  Electronics lost a TM.  Food Ave lost a TM.  Flow is about to lose a TM via walk of shame, I’m pretty sure.  Front end lost 2 TMs- GSAs no less.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 23, 2018)

Most of the veteran backroom and SFS guys left. Got tired of the unreasonable expectations, unrelenting pressure and ETL-Queen 🐝’s bs. Her write up rampage didn’t end up quite as she had expected, but then, nothing does.🙄


----------



## Bosch (Sep 23, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Beauty is empty of TMs yet again.  Electronics lost a TM.  Food Ave lost a TM.  Flow is about to lose a TM via walk of shame, I’m pretty sure.  Front end lost 2 TMs- GSAs no less.




Our Food Ave hasn't been open for weeks at this point. No one to staff it..


----------



## SpilledTea (Sep 23, 2018)

One GSTL had their last day on Friday and our Flex TL isn't too far behind.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 23, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Our Food Ave hasn't been open for weeks at this point. No one to staff it..



Good way to save payroll!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 23, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Good way to save payroll!



The complaints from guests say to spend the payroll. Even for just popcorn and Icee it would pay or itself. Little kids love the stuff..


----------



## NachtMusik (Sep 23, 2018)

My TL's last day was yesterday, I'll miss him. And apparently the most senior sfs guy (idk if that's a department that actually has a lead?) just walked out.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 23, 2018)

I think Spot feels that this attrition is just a temporary situation that will die down once those who aren't on board with Modernization are thinned out. However, if things continue the way they are, they are just going to have a constant and continuing churning of TMs that will eventually harm the company.


----------



## SpilledTea (Sep 24, 2018)

Flex TL put in their 2 weeks today. Q4 is gonna be fun


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 28, 2018)

Aaaand our etl ap has jumped ship. . .yay :/


----------



## SpilledTea (Sep 28, 2018)

2nd GSTL put in notice today


----------



## PMT2Four (Sep 28, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Just found out our new ETL (a promoted TL from another store) quit after only two weeks on the job. They're dropping faster then they can hire or promote them. Q4 is going to be so much fun!


We had something similar happen at my last store a couple years ago. We had an ETL transfer and she quit within 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 28, 2018)

Veteran Flex TL and TM quit. Flow TMs planning exits.  Karma has descended upon ETL-Log who faces 4th quarter with one inexperienced TL, having hemorrhaged veteran TLs/TMs all year due to her intractability...Karma never wears a watch but she showed up right on time.🙄😂


----------



## Tainted Kool aid (Sep 29, 2018)

I have been thinking of quiting a lot lately but part of me wants to be on the boat when it sinks lol.


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 29, 2018)

Sometimes its fun to tread water and see hiw people swim. Personally im a doggy paddler with a mermaid fin


----------



## Times Up (Sep 29, 2018)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> I have been thinking of quiting a lot lately but part of me wants to be on the boat when it sinks lol.



You can quit, just keep checking in here to see how leaky the boat is getting!


----------



## EndymeChaser (Sep 30, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Karma never wears a watch but she showed up right on time.🙄😂



Gold. I’m keeping this, lol.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 1, 2018)

Our STL's last day is today. He is leaving the company.  Rumour is our ETL-HR sorority-sister twit will be promoted to our STL.  Let the Q4 fun begin.


----------



## Irdasur (Oct 1, 2018)

BR TL quit @The end of last month.

2 experienced SFS TMs planning on putting in their 2 weeks. 1 wants to move out of SFS for Q4. 1 job abandoned SFS after working their first week out of their training schedule. 

Some new people we recently hired quit, but I don't remember their workcenters.

STL is basically pushing unrealistic expectations on everyone, causing alot of people to despise them.

1 long-running backroom TM is leaving the moment they find a new job.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 1, 2018)

Experienced SFS and Backroom TMs know what an unmitigated disaster Q4 will be, no wonder they are leaving in droves. 😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 1, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Our STL's last day is today. He is leaving the company.  Rumour is our ETL-HR sorority-sister twit will be promoted to our STL.  Let the Q4 fun begin.


Q4 fun at my store will be seeing which of two ETLS can submarine the other first with the DTL for the big prize- an STL job. Round one was fascinating, the projected winner tossed her secret rival under the bus while covering her own butt big time. Let round two begin...😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 1, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Our STL's last day is today. He is leaving the company.  Rumour is our ETL-HR sorority-sister twit will be promoted to our STL.  Let the Q4 fun begin.


----------



## WalksforMiles (Oct 1, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Experienced SFS and Backroom TMs know what an unmitigated disaster Q4 will be, no wonder they are leaving in droves. 😁



On a side note : the Sfs TL or whatever the heck he is called is already freaking out about 4th Quarter. I would feel bad for him but he is a total asshole. 

I seriously don’t want to be put under SFS under any circumstances. It will be a shit show.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 1, 2018)

WalksforMiles said:


> On a side note : the Sfs TL or whatever the heck he is called is already freaking out about 4th Quarter. I would feel bad for him but he is a total asshole.



Looks like Karma is in for a busy 4th quarter...😂😂😂


----------



## Bosch (Oct 1, 2018)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> I have been thinking of quiting a lot lately but part of me wants to be on the boat when it sinks lol.



I tell people all the time, "I am just here to watch it burn.



WalksforMiles said:


> On a side note : the Sfs TL or whatever the heck he is called is already freaking out about 4th Quarter. I would feel bad for him but he is a total asshole.
> 
> I seriously don’t want to be put under SFS under any circumstances. It will be a shit show.



I have triple supplies ordered with no fucks about no room to put it anywhere.. I asked my ETL and told him about last year and said I would not repeat it. He said then don't. We will find room for it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 1, 2018)

Our ETL-HR. 
Made me think of @HRLady :'(


----------



## PMT2Four (Oct 2, 2018)

TPS is leaving. Our TPS was actually there quite a few years. 4th quarter is going to be interesting if they don't fill the position.


----------



## fun at target (Oct 2, 2018)

Are store decided to not hire anymore flow because of hours so is going to be fun 4th Q with only 15tm total for all of flow and backroom team


----------



## starfishncoffee (Oct 2, 2018)

GM Leader (ETL-LOG) at my old store. At least that's the story. I'm suspicious.


----------



## pellinore (Oct 4, 2018)

Last week at Monday morning huddle.......ETL-HR....new job...........STL.....leaving too stressful and to "get healthy" so she & her hubby can start a family. Although for the past few weeks the STL only seems to appear when she's got a closing shift.....her last day is very soon.    ETL-HR already gone.

We've got so much stuff to go out. First of all we have a full trailer of product.....backroom is so full that soon no one will be able to walk through...and we've got pallets all over the sales floor. Halloween still has a few untouched pallets and in bedding and domestics we've got to have four pallets sitting on the floor. Meantime, we've got empty shelves everywhere.......guess it is pretty clear why our STL is gone!!

Pretty soon there won't be room for guests to shop.


----------



## PMT2Four (Oct 10, 2018)

Long time Receiver is leaving. Nearly 30 years with the company. But he isn’t even near retirement age.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Oct 10, 2018)

2 electronic TM (one quit other fired) and  market TL


----------



## Times Up (Oct 10, 2018)

ETL  AP---fired!

Now how does that happen!


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> ETL  AP---fired!
> 
> Now how does that happen!



Caught himself stealing?


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Oct 10, 2018)

Two Electronics team members left recently.  Beauty is empty yet again.  Couple of hardlines people are potentially close to getting fired for attendance issues, as well as at least one softlines girl.  Who needs a team going into the holidays anyways?


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 10, 2018)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Beauty is empty yet again.



Cool, beauty is a waste of payroll anyway


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 10, 2018)

We’ve had three cashiers recently NCNS themselves out of a job and another cashier who stole. Always a fun time in the front end!


----------



## CoolLife24 (Oct 11, 2018)

I feel like every couple months at least one person from every department quits even the people that have been there forever.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 13, 2018)

ETL-AP.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2018)

A store in my district, lost theirs too.


----------



## jenna (Oct 13, 2018)

I honestly feel as though one of our ETL's checked out a couple of months ago, and I am surprised that this person still works for Target. 

We lost/are losing a few people in key rolls, recently.  Should make the next few months interesting.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 13, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> ETL  AP---fired!
> 
> Now how does that happen!


False apprehension maybe. If the apprehend and the person dumped it you’ll be placed on an automatic final. So could be something simple like that.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 14, 2018)

Not quitting, but I’m stepping down & transferring. Got about 2 more weeks at my store.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Not quitting, but I’m stepping down & transferring. Got about 2 more weeks at my store.


Good luck!🍀


----------



## HRLady (Oct 14, 2018)

Me, I resigned a couple of weeks ago.

My store lost almost all of our veteran TLs this year with only two of them left right now (both are planning to leave in the near future). None of these leaders had another job in line when they quit. They told me that they just couldn't handle the BS anymore.

Veteran TMs have been asking about how to resign on Workday should they ever need to do so. It is so sad because they loved working at Target.

New TMs quit in less than a month because they couldn't handle it. My team hires and terms, hires and terms, hires and terms.........endlessly.

I live in a same-day term pay state so I have been paying out new and experienced TMs/TLs almost every week this year because they resigned.   (T_T)


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 14, 2018)

HRLady said:


> Me, I resigned a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> My store lost almost all of our veteran TLs this year with only two of them left right now (both are planning to leave in the near future). None of these leaders had another job in line when they quit. They told me that they just couldn't handle the BS anymore.
> 
> ...


Damn... are you paying attention HQ?


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 15, 2018)

ETL Log fired. No reliable Logistics manager veteran left. The rest of them shoot the crap which is bull. The Flow TLs have given up. No support from STL and ETL Ops. They are more concerned about saving their asses then ensuring the efficiency of the teams. If it were up to me, those two would be fired, and our previous teams brought in. This is the post where I say, my store is sinking and it will not improve easily past 4th quarter once hours are slashed drastically across the board. We can't even get help in the warehouse and SFS, who aren't allowed to assist OPU. No, gotta protect that 3 pm deadline with 6 people, while one OPU person can struggle if a significant sized order drops, with the 30 min deadline.


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm not even sure what department she was but one of our team members in probably either hardlines or softlines recently put in their two weeks. I don't think it was unreasonable expectations or workload so much as it is that she can't balance school with her availability.


----------



## PJ5 (Oct 16, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Payroll for all those training hours down the drain...


You mean the cost for a lengthy half hour of training that I got as a cashier back in the day?  that’s sure to break the bank lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2018)

@Militantagnostic' are you quitting spot too?


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 16, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Militantagnostic' are you quitting spot too?


Yessum, last day will be Saturday, I'll be writing my requiem for the Happy Trails thread and post it at the end of my last shift.


----------



## Irdasur (Oct 16, 2018)

Mysterious said:


> ETL Log fired. No reliable Logistics manager veteran left. The rest of them shoot the crap which is bull. The Flow TLs have given up. No support from STL and ETL Ops. They are more concerned about saving their asses then ensuring the efficiency of the teams. If it were up to me, those two would be fired, and our previous teams brought in. This is the post where I say, my store is sinking and it will not improve easily past 4th quarter once hours are slashed drastically across the board. We can't even get help in the warehouse and SFS, who aren't allowed to assist OPU. No, gotta protect that 3 pm deadline with 6 people, while one OPU person can struggle if a significant sized order drops, with the 30 min deadline.



Sounds like my STL... 
When the train needed little management, it was easy for them. Soon as modernization was implemented, their ability to manage was put to the test. They can't even keep the train on the tracks.


----------



## Signingmitch (Oct 16, 2018)

Signing guy, food TL, log ETL, three backroom tms


----------



## Mysterious (Oct 16, 2018)

Irdasur said:


> Sounds like my STL...
> When the train needed little management, it was easy for them. Soon as modernization was implemented, their ability to manage was put to the test. They can't even keep the train on the tracks.


And when they ask why the warehouse profile and locations are messed up, is because most of the people they put in the back are untrained/don't care. I offered to retrain people, but was told we didn't have time to do that. My internal response was, "So you want my job to be more difficult because you refuse to do yours?" I have fixed/maintained the warehouse and part of salesfloor via instock process way before these aholes started at my store. Even now. Had to update our paper aisle in receiving because we were missing sales due to the excess stock left behind both on and off locations. Can't make sales, get more hours, if the merch is stuck in the back.

I had a TM recently tell me that the new ETL-GE (former BRTL of D volume store) pulled 'em into an office to chat. ETL asked the person of who do they trust to work with and run the backroom. The TM responded, "Mysterious" and three other tenured TMs. People who TM has seen run the back. ETL says he wants people who are driven, who are quick to move. He says if it were up to him, he will have an all women team. I have not seen much positivity from the women that worked beside me in the warehouse. Most started getting tired and eventually transfer/quit/fired. No disrespect intended to those on this site (that's from me). He downplays myself and the current tenures, who have been running the back for years. That's a good way of establishing a good, positive relationship. /s. ETL-GE barely runs the front and is barely around to see the physical work being done with limited resources and people. I don't know what to say anymore. Current management team have no respect and trust for the teams.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 17, 2018)

Is it bad when your Market ETL quits while still at his training store? Does that count for my store? 

We can't even get people in the door before they "nope" out the door..


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 17, 2018)

TBR: "By former team members, for former team members"

Soon!


----------



## starfishncoffee (Oct 17, 2018)

Visited old store today to buy something current store doesn't carry. VM quit. I can't keep up with the front end or the sales floor anymore. Two TMs approached me asking me to put in good words for them at my current store because they're trying to transfer. One told me if they can't transfer, they're leaving. One of my old compatriots told me new TMs are NCNSing within a week or two. Sad. Current store is hanging in so far.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 18, 2018)

The veteran TMs/TLs that I've talked to who have been with the company for more than 20 years all agree that "Modernization" is the worst thing to crank out of HQ.  If you can't stand the stress better to get out while you can still leave on a positive note.  Our VM just put in her 2 weeks but has been saving for this exodus for awhile now.  I wish her and all those who've said 'goodbye' to Target the best and hope you all find that job you'll love getting up for in the morning.


----------



## LifeSubject (Oct 19, 2018)

I quit a week ago. Went to a competitor (they pay better and have set days off). 3 other TMs say they are coming with me within the next few weeks. That store is going to be going crazy for 4th quarter.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 19, 2018)

LifeSubject said:


> I quit a week ago. Went to a competitor (they pay better and have set days off). 3 other TMs say they are coming with me within the next few weeks. That store is going to be going crazy for 4th quarter.


Congrats and Good Luck!🍀


----------



## Bosch (Oct 23, 2018)

And our ETL LOG just dropped his notice.. He couldn't take the STL either.. In and out in just under a year..


----------



## Dog (Oct 23, 2018)

Our ETL-GE transferred to another store as an ETL-LOG after less than a year in role, don’t think we are getting another GE


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 23, 2018)

No softlines ETL for Q4... quit target completely. A veteran TL just quit. Two longtime TMs just left. 

Also, we cannot hire cashiers. Like just this seasonal period so far, we have had six that have NCNS their way out, a minor who is consistently late but at least she eventually shows up i guess! and someone who just let us know she won’t be back (she was v bad anyway.. the minute i trained her i knew she didn’t want to work).


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 23, 2018)

Another TL is planning their exit. Too many good people have left this year...☹️


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Oct 23, 2018)

Hardlines TM that was about to be termed for attendance issues decided to quit instead and NCNSed her last few shifts.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Oct 25, 2018)

everyones quitting we keep loosing 10 tms every week now! its getting to the point where everyone has quit it is sad!


----------



## starfishncoffee (Nov 2, 2018)

New store has new hire NCNSs out the ... well. Old store: another SEA, a GSTM, and whatever they call the Market TL now.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2018)

Another GSA heading out to greener pastures. Most of them have left now, the store will be fielding an almost all rookie GSA team for 4th quarter...😱


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 4, 2018)

GS gal left.  She was solid.


----------



## Proficient (Nov 4, 2018)

I think my PPTL will quit soon every other TLs in different workcenter gives to much workload to her with minimum tms and payroll to achieve it so whenever shes calls backroom for help ill respond right away even though i'm scheduled flexfill to help her in any way possible since shes the best~!


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

Our ETL-HR became our STL this year and everyone hates her. As a result, in the last year we've lost:
-1 ETL-LOG (who was the best)
-1 ETL-Salesfloor (who was also the best)
-1 PMT (was fired, only there ~3 months)
-1 APTL (fired)
-2 GSAs
-2 POG TMs
-2 Hardlines TMs (at least, I can't remember)
-2 Beauty TMs (one was also flow team)
-2 or 3 Market TMs
- 4 Softlines TMs
-1 VM
-An instocks TM was strong-armed into retirement (as was one of the Softlines TMs)
-Half of the flow team I started with is gone as well
-The whole Ship from Store team quit at the same time and it was great
-I've lost count of how many new hires show up for one shift or orientation and just never come back
-I'm sure we've lost plenty of cashiers too, but none of the vets that I know of
-1 Backroom TM
-1 Receiver

It doesn't seem like a lot, but we aren't exactly high volume, so that's nearly half of the team.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

Fix It said:


> Spot rarely hires dudes with experience for PMT positions so they either
> a) can’t handle the type of work and workload
> b) hate the actual work
> C) realize they can make more doing the same work anywhere else


The three we had before our current guy were all fired, as far as I know.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

NKG said:


> My store is hiring for everything...but anyone noticed that leaders are alot harder at interviews now. My ETL interviewed this girl I knew he'd hire and nope.


Maybe at your store. We've hired 60 new people. I don't think I've seen a single interviewee leave without a new hire folder.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> Any A+A TM with open availability gets close to 40 hours at my store, seasoned or not.


Well your store is a unicorn.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 4, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Well your store is a unicorn.



Or just fucking desperate like my store.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 4, 2018)

One of the new Hardlines TM I get along with had his last day yesterday. The reasons he quit my store because his other job offered better hours and a pay raise, he's undergoing surgery this upcoming week, and the upper management at my store treated him like absolute shit. He's a hardworking TM, but for personal reasons they didn't respect him. 


Pouring one out for ya dude.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> Found out the team member in charge of shoes put in her two weeks.  Very hard and dedicated worker.  RIP shoes.  She's been there at least 6 years.


I don't blame her one bit though. I was in shoes for 3 years before I told my ETL-SF to get me the hell out. It's been almost a year and people still ask me questions about shoes...


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> I don't get what Spot was thinking. I'm pro raising entry level pay, but why would you not increase old timer pay alongside it to avoid exactly this situation? And taking away Flow and GSA differentials was just stupid.


They couldn't afford to raise old timer pay. I didn't even get my regular yearly raise. Just the base pay raise.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 4, 2018)

PMT2Four said:


> A neighboring store that I was in is struggling to retain PMTs. After having a PMT there for 4 years, they went through 2 in 6 months.


Hey, neighbor, you might be talking about my store.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 4, 2018)

My transfer keeps betting pushed back but I’ll be the third leader in my store to step down in about 3-4 months. My Sr.HR TL told me she might be putting her two weeks in and she has only been ~3 months. She can’t take our psycho STL. She’s already had the HRBP down there for issues.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 4, 2018)

2 more sfs gone one of them being the only reas9n we have been green. Guess who is traffic light red now. Hello black friday enjoy eating our souls thanks


----------



## jenna (Nov 4, 2018)

We're losing/have lost 3 more people since my last post.   Two of them were (so far as I know) good at their key roles.


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 4, 2018)

Our SrTL - Softlines went *poof* I didn't like her because when she was LOD she wouldn't do crap for hardlines when needed, but her team is sad.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 4, 2018)

We’re probably going to lose the one semi-seasoned person in Electronics because all the new hires don’t do jack shit.  He’s frustrated and I don’t blame him from seeing the messes they leave for him to deal with in the morning on top of sales planners and truck push.


----------



## Irdasur (Nov 5, 2018)

Talented softline lady left, when she got benched for the VML position. 

Lost quite a few seasonal people already. November just started too, oof. 1 of them for SFS, and 1 normal TM NCNS enough times for a termination. 

Great start.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 8, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Our ETL-HR became our STL this year and everyone hates her. As a result, in the last year we've lost:
> -1 ETL-LOG (who was the best)
> -1 ETL-Salesfloor (who was also the best)
> -1 PMT (was fired, only there ~3 months)
> ...


Annnddd my favorite Hardlines TM quit 😣
And I'm sure at least 3 newbies as well. Still haven't seen one of our new softlines girls, but we may just not have crossed paths yet.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 8, 2018)

The TL for Guest Services, Food Avenue/Starbucks. Leaving before Thanksgiving night. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 8, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Q4 fun at my store will be seeing which of two ETLS can submarine the other first with the DTL for the big prize- an STL job. Round one was fascinating, the projected winner tossed her secret rival under the bus while covering her own butt big time. Let round two begin...😂😂😂😂😂😂


Update: Both ETLs lost. DTL was not happy with the way these two were running the show. Finally came on yet another visit, saw the shitshow deteriorating further, pulled them both in for a little chat (like they have with their subordinates), and no STL position for them.  An STL has been reinstalled, and apparently they are lucky to still have jobs. Karma in action! 😂😂😂


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty sure we’ve lost a GSA and may be losing one of the Electronics newbies soon as they are finding Target is a whole different beast than they expected and keep getting coached.  Several cashiers are threatening to leave before or during Thanksgiving so that’s gonna be fun, too.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 9, 2018)

Our etl sales floor told us they put in their 2wks tonight. They used to be our logistics etl many years ago. They lasted 3 months on the floor.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 9, 2018)

Logistics folks and sales floor assignments don’t usually mix well. Logistics skill sets and sales floor demands are just too different, like fire and ice. ☹️


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 9, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Logistics folks and sales floor assignments don’t usually mix well. Logistics skill sets and sales floor demands are just too different, like fire and ice. ☹️


I do both on a regular basis as does our ETL-Log. And, well, she's an ETL, but other than that, she does a pretty good job. And we have a few other cross-over team members. But I agree that a lot of the members from each team would not do well with both. Even a lot of hardlines people at my store don't do well in softlines. "I don't do carpet" is a line I hear quite a lot from them, but you never hear us saying "I don't do tile."


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 9, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Logistics folks and sales floor assignments don’t usually mix well. Logistics skill sets and sales floor demands are just too different, like fire and ice. ☹️


This was very true for this etl I knew it aouldnt las though I thought they would last passed chriztmas at least. To bad they had a good attitude to  was happy to em back buuuuut my store kills careers -_-


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Nov 9, 2018)

The guy who was the most helpful at the Service Desk got a new job so he now only works 4 hours a week. Super happy for him--he gets better pay and doesn't feel like dying everyday at work now. But the other people who I really trust to know more than me up there are super intimidating/rude, and they contradict each other on what to do. All the good GS people either quit or are currently looking to quit and the rest of us are basically fucked. Sorry, rant over


----------



## IcePeasant (Nov 10, 2018)

Can’t find my last post but including other stores as well
My Home
-ETL SF left
-FSTL termed
-Flex TM
-Receiver
- BRTM

Now other stores and district level
PMT at 4 stores
4 STL spots open - can’t remember the last store. 

Store #1 Quit
-STL/Backfill
-3 ETLs
-FSTL
-A&A TL
Store #2 Quit
-2 HLTL
-STL
Store #3 quit
- PPTL
-STL
-A&A TL

District Level and higher
-DTL quit
-VMD Promoted
-RVP gone

By now you can see that my district is pretty screwed.


----------



## zabbaza (Nov 11, 2018)

Apparently several of our new SL hires. One of them just never showed up, two of them came to 1-2 shifts and noped out.


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 11, 2018)

IcePeasant said:


> District Level and higher
> -DTL quit
> -VMD Promoted
> -RVP gone


Which RVP left?


----------



## Bosch (Nov 11, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Logistics folks and sales floor assignments don’t usually mix well. Logistics skill sets and sales floor demands are just too different, like fire and ice. ☹️



Yep and our new ETL log is a newbie salesfloor ETL where we will be there first Log assignment.. I give her less than six months..


----------



## IcePeasant (Nov 11, 2018)

sigma7 said:


> Which RVP left?


“he who shall not be named.” Or  "if you have to ask, you will never know. If you know, you need only to ask"
Lol It was mentioned in the chat when it happened.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 11, 2018)

Bosch said:


> Yep and our new ETL log is a newbie salesfloor ETL where we will be there first Log assignment.. I give her less than six months..


My ETL-log was an intern that studied fashion. She's actually been doing pretty well. I tolerate her more than the other execs.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 11, 2018)

IcePeasant said:


> Can’t find my last post but including other stores as well
> My Home
> -ETL SF left
> -FSTL termed
> ...


How many stores are in your district?? I thought mine was only 3, but I'm apparently very wrong. I don't think I've ever seen a district map...


----------



## IcePeasant (Nov 11, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> How many stores are in your district?? I thought mine was only 3, but I'm apparently very wrong. I don't think I've ever seen a district map...



I want to say around 10 including my store


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 11, 2018)

IcePeasant said:


> I want to say around 10 including my store


It's hard to tell for me. We have 3 stores close together, and the rest are at least 1.5 hours away, so I guess I thought they were a different district.


----------



## IcePeasant (Nov 11, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> It's hard to tell for me. We have 3 stores close together, and the rest are at least 1.5 hours away, so I guess I thought they were a different district.



You can see it on workbench, under my performance widget to the left. It’ll show what stores are red/green in your district.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 11, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> My ETL-log was an intern that studied fashion. She's actually been doing pretty well. I tolerate her more than the other execs.



The issue is that if she isn't a cute little blonde without a functioning brain she is going to hate life..


----------



## NKG (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone have someone they wish would quit?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2018)

NKG said:


> Anyone have someone they wish would quit?


Yes, but then my store would be minus a few execs.
Not necessarily a bad thing in my book.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 11, 2018)

Bosch said:


> The issue is that if she isn't a cute little blonde without a functioning brain she is going to hate life..


Well, you hit the nail on the head for the most part. I'd say her brain functions about 60% of the time. Better than the other execs, but still not enough to hate life. My point is that she isn't totally incompetent. Not compared to a lot of ETLs. My first ETL log was a moron, but the rest haven't been that bad. And my last ETL sf was pretty good. But they all left Spot completely.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 11, 2018)

And even leadership is starting to leave my store again now.  Don’t go into any of the food service areas of the store anytime soon, they’re about to be a hot mess with the CTL leaving right before the biggest food-centered holiday of the year.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 11, 2018)

NKG said:


> Anyone have someone they wish would quit?


Sure did, but that asshat will be with Spot until the end of time. Utterly useless but with the survivability of a cockroach in a nuclear attack. Go figure...🙄


----------



## skrepo1977 (Nov 12, 2018)

sigma7 said:


> Which RVP left?


I thought Tony Costanzo got the boot but he is SVP.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 16, 2018)

Unconfirmed word in my store is that at one of the higher volume stores in our district the STL and ETL-HR walked out yesterday. BOTH of them. A week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 16, 2018)

^^ ohhhhh wow. That's crazy.


----------



## PMT2Four (Nov 16, 2018)

Another PMT in the district quit. The same one that had filled in for me last December while I went on leave. He was originally was going to be my replacement totally until another PMT quit before I did.


----------



## tholmes (Nov 16, 2018)

We lost our ETL AP three months ago, our ETL GE last month, and our ETL Food this week. 
Word says the ETL AP _might _be replaced before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 16, 2018)

Me. I just quit.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 16, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Unconfirmed word in my store is that at one of the higher volume stores in our district the STL and ETL-HR walked out yesterday. BOTH of them. A week before Thanksgiving.


Word on the block is that an entire store's leadership was told to look for new jobs after a visit this week...


----------



## PMT2Four (Nov 16, 2018)

I always check the job boards and I know of one store where 3 team lead positions opened up in day and in general there are a lot of openings in the district for team positions and I know of one store where a Food TL position has gone unfilled since summer.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 16, 2018)

We have no GSTL going into Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday and the holiday season.  This is gonna be tough.  Expecting heads to roll over the condition of the store during the visit we just had, especially the backroom.


----------



## Go2TL (Nov 16, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> I thought Tony Costanzo got the boot but he is SVP.


At a meeting 4 weeks ago we were told Tony was no longer with the company. You have solid proof he's SVP?


----------



## RightArm (Nov 16, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> At a meeting 4 weeks ago we were told Tony was no longer with the company. You have solid proof he's SVP?



Directors & Management: Target 2017 Annual Report | Target Corporate - https://corporate.target.com/annual-reports/2017/investors/directors-management

It says as of April 2018, Senioir Vice President, Stores....


----------



## Targetgirl92 (Nov 16, 2018)

4 beauty team members, market TL, 4 market Tms! I’m in market idk what it’s gonna be like without our team lead!!!


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 16, 2018)

PMT2Four said:


> I always check the job boards and I know of one store where 3 team lead positions opened up in day and in general there are a lot of openings in the district for team positions and I know of one store where a Food TL position has gone unfilled since summer.


We've had an opening on the job board in our area for months, but as far as I know, all the positions are full at the moment. Well...not anymore...if gossip at my store is correct.


----------



## Go2TL (Nov 16, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Directors & Management: Target 2017 Annual Report | Target Corporate - https://corporate.target.com/annual-reports/2017/investors/directors-management
> 
> It says as of April 2018, Senioir Vice President, Stores....


But that's a report as of April. Is there an update as of November? Type up his name in Workday and he doesn't come up.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 17, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Unconfirmed word in my store is that at one of the higher volume stores in our district the STL and ETL-HR walked out yesterday. BOTH of them. A week before Thanksgiving.


Haha, love it.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 17, 2018)

skrepo1977 said:


> I thought Tony Costanzo got the boot but he is SVP.


Tony is a douche lol. He screws STLs and promotes them to DTLs. He fucked up R200. Lol.


----------



## PMT2Four (Nov 18, 2018)

Not a quit but my old GE transferred to the store that I live close by and now the HR. He actually took the time to talk to me. He was taking something up for a guest and then came back to talk. He was one of the cool ETLs. It was a booster for me because I didn’t feel like I left on good terms but he didn’t have an influence in that.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 18, 2018)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Tony is a douche lol. He screws STLs and promotes them to DTLs. He fucked up R200. Lol.



yeah I know all to well.


----------



## jlog (Nov 20, 2018)

My STL's last day was yesterday, then there was a fire in the trash compactor today. Coincidence? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2018)

I miss not taking care of my store.


----------



## skrepo1977 (Nov 21, 2018)

Go2TL said:


> But that's a report as of April. Is there an update as of November? Type up his name in Workday and he doesn't come up.


Hell they still have Tom Kadlec up and he died in late October. I think they are waiting until after Christmas season after they thin out the herd a little more in this stressful time and then update it all at once. They are trying to be efficient on their end and get it all done in one pop  Can you imagine being an investor comparing between back to back years and seeing who stayed and who left...(Yeah that guy died from natural causes, he got fired, that one slit his wrists, that one hung himself, that person got"caught" with a subordinate (canned), that one told her boss to go f himself, etc..etc......so you know retail)


----------



## unknown (Nov 21, 2018)

The uptight backroom bitch finally quit. Thankful for that. Pass the pie.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2018)

VML
1 Logistics TM (at the end of Dec)
1 BRTL

and I'm told soon to add a PATL and the second BRTL......... wonder how many more by the end of Q4.  -_-


----------



## Bosch (Nov 27, 2018)

Our HRTM who was a treasure.. She also ordered a bunch of the black SFS shirts for us as a going away gift for us..


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 28, 2018)

At least 3 or 4 seasonal SFS TMs.  2 Electronics TMs, so basically half their team right there.  2 beauty girls.  3 hardlines TMs, soon to be 4 if the gossip I’ve heard is correct.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 28, 2018)

Our old repack doofus. Hallelujah and praise Jesus, I really hated this guy. 

- extremely creepy and always leered at the softlines chicks who are all young enough to be his granddaughters
- VERY prone to losing his temper and bellowing in a rage about the dumbest shit
- loaded, but got a job at Target just because he could and always made sure to tell everyone about his big collection of classic cars and bikes
- a really bad (and LOUD) overtalker, and would constantly interrupt and talk over you when you were talking to him. If there’s one thing I can’t stand, it’s overtalkers who never let you get a word in edgewise. And when I say loud, I mean loud enough to make your ears ring.
- Always blaring shitty Boomer bands on his phone and singing along as loud as he could. Bragged about doing boatloads of coke at Grateful Dead concerts in the 60s and 70s, which would seem to explain his weird tics and jerky head movements.
- Had a really bad case of the “I work the hardest and everyone else is a slacker” mentality

Good riddance!


----------



## RightArm (Nov 28, 2018)

RightArm said:


> VML
> 1 Logistics TM (at the end of Dec)
> 1 BRTL
> 
> and I'm told soon to add a PATL and the second BRTL......... wonder how many more by the end of Q4.  -_-



Well, it's official. We lost both backroom TLs.  A new one was just promoted in from SFS... so the LOG-ETL has to break him in during Q4.  Thankfully he's an organizer and a hard worker but still...  Brave man to step up imho.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 28, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Well, it's official. We lost both backroom TLs.  A new one was just promoted in from SFS... so the LOG-ETL has to break him in during Q4.  Thankfully he's an organizer and a hard worker but still...  Brave man to step up imho.


Abandon hope all ye who enter here...😱


----------



## PMT2Four (Nov 30, 2018)

Not my DTL but the other DTL who oversaw some of the stores in the metro area quit after 14 years in the company.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Nov 30, 2018)

PMT2Four said:


> Not my DTL but the other DTL who oversaw some of the stores in the metro area quit after 14 years in the company.


That reminds me that my DTL quit this year too. I actually don't mind the current one too much. She made my evil STL cry.
Edit: former DTL may have been fired...


----------



## Havok (Dec 1, 2018)

All of the people I made long lasting friendships with that will last outside of Target have pretty much gone LOL. I feel so left behind.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 1, 2018)

Havok said:


> All of the people I made long lasting friendships with that will last outside of Target have pretty much gone LOL. I feel so left behind.


I feel pretty left behind too, but I'm lucky that the number of lasting friends at my store is still over 50%. If it drops below that, I may have enough reason to transfer stores.


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 4, 2018)

This person did not quit, unless it was quit or be fired. The logistics TL from my old store was supposedly fired yesterday. A friend and I are guessing s/he completed a “one and done.”


----------



## starfishncoffee (Dec 5, 2018)

Four TLs at my old store have left in the last month. One handed his keys over and walked.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Dec 5, 2018)

CTL, a hardlines TM, a beauty TM, and 3 cashiers that walked off and quit mid shift in a single afternoon.


----------



## SpilledTea (Dec 5, 2018)

We had an incoming (external) SrTL never show up for training. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 8, 2018)

One of our best softlines TMs hasn't been here since Thanksgiving. We were told she was sick, but she was supposed to be back this week and wasn't 😣 we really can't afford to lose her, especially when some of the other team members seem to have a problem with hard work. Here's to hoping that she comes back.


----------



## Stylized (Dec 8, 2018)

In the past year ish...
Etl-log x2
Etl-ge
Etl-hr
Aptl
Srtl br
Srtl hl 
Sr gstl 
Srtl market


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 11, 2018)

One of our better, if not the best, Inbound TMs quit. This was her second job and they wouldn't let her adjust her availability for changes that were made at her first job. It's a shame, we lost a hard worker and a person with a great upbeat attitude.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 11, 2018)

What is an "inbound" TM?


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 11, 2018)

^^ new word for Flow.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Dec 11, 2018)

Target is bleeding red with turnover.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 11, 2018)

It was 85% @ my store when I exited.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2018)

Kartman said:


> It was 85% @ my store when I exited.


You are gone bud? Probably for the better, they are rolling are the RoboKart-001B in 2019.
The B stands for better.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 11, 2018)

I guess you missed my thread.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 11, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You are gone bud? Probably for the better, they are rolling are the RoboKart-001B in 2019.
> The B stands for better.


I thought they were still working out the kinks since the test bots kept grabbing carts with kids still in them and slamming them into the cart well.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 11, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> I thought they were still working out the kinks since the test bots kept grabbing carts with kids still in them and slamming them into the cart well.



That's a feature not a bug.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You are gone bud? Probably for the better, they are rolling are the RoboKart-001B in 2019.
> The B stands for better.


Yeh, but how does it look in a KILT?!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, but how does it look in a KILT?!


Hideous, but thats one thing they have in common, j/k


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Kartman said:


> It was 85% @ my store when I exited.


My store is around the number, as well.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Dec 11, 2018)

Oddly enough, our Turnover rate isn't bad at all.

We lost a kid who supposed to be in Toys and a few seasonals who Ive only seen once before.


----------



## Sarakiel (Dec 12, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You are gone bud? Probably for the better, they are rolling are the RoboKart-001B in 2019.
> The B stands for better.



*BzzZzzT*

'Error! Error! RoboKart unable to compute! Proceeding to place abandoned Kiddie Cart with stray into Adult Cart with stray. Human Bot will now work twice as more efficiently working a stray cart in your stray cart as you work stray.'


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 12, 2018)

Sarakiel said:


> *BzzZzzT*
> 
> 'Error! Error! RoboKart unable to compute! Proceeding to place abandoned Kiddie Cart with stray into Adult Cart with stray. Human Bot will now work twice as more efficiently working a stray cart in your stray cart as you work stray.'


Ol' STL Xzibit is always coming up with this kinda stuff!


----------



## Times Up (Dec 12, 2018)

Barista, a good one.  No 2 week notice either.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 12, 2018)

"Fuck it." That's how you quit Spot nowadays. Piss on "rehiring eligibility!"


----------



## RhettB (Dec 13, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> We had an incoming (external) SrTL never show up for training. 🤷🏻‍♀️



Hence, why external hires are a last resort.   Goes for ETL too.


----------



## unknown (Dec 13, 2018)

We can't keep a brtl.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 13, 2018)

unknown said:


> We can't keep a brtl.


BRTL is a miserable, stressful, impossible, thankless job. Oh, wait- they all are...😂🙄😂


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 13, 2018)

Three TLs, two baristas, seven cashiers, 2 SFTMs & an ETL in a 2 week period.


----------



## RedcardReba (Dec 18, 2018)

The girl who got me in trouble!  Karma bites!


----------



## NKG (Dec 18, 2018)

Sarakiel said:


> *BzzZzzT*
> 
> 'Error! Error! RoboKart unable to compute! Proceeding to place abandoned Kiddie Cart with stray into Adult Cart with stray. Human Bot will now work twice as more efficiently working a stray cart in your stray cart as you work stray.'



Mommy cart is shopping for baby cart


----------



## Bosch (Dec 18, 2018)

Softlines, cashiers, flow and backroom all suffered losses in the last week. Cashiers to the point of they are having to pull us SFS peeps who have nothing to do with us being shut down to do cashier shifts along with ANYONE who wants hours cause they can't have more than three lanes open at a time and still have a cashier open to close.. 

All those school kids they hired are dropping like flies and the adults are taking the "nope" the fuck out after dealing the bullshit that is going on.. Its kinda cool to watch the DTL try and figure out how to get double trucks done with almost no people..


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 18, 2018)

SFS veteran headed for greener pastures...👍


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 18, 2018)

After being asked why people keep leaving, I looked at my ETL & asked if she wanted the long list or the short one?


----------



## Kartman (Dec 19, 2018)

A waste of breath.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 19, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> After being asked why people keep leaving, I looked at my ETL & asked if she wanted the long list or the short one?


I wish my ETL would have asked, I could have handed her a mirror... 🙄😂


----------



## CoolLife24 (Dec 19, 2018)

Every department has lost a good amount of team members! My store is loosing team members left and right and the ones they keep hiring just freakin suck!


----------



## Times Up (Dec 19, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> After being asked why people keep leaving, I looked at my ETL & asked if she wanted the long list or the short one?



Umm, there's a short one?

Things are bad at my store when the STL not only acknowledges, but actually speaks to TMs.


----------



## Times Up (Dec 19, 2018)

Long time cashier--gone.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Dec 19, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I wish my ETL would have asked, I could have handed her a mirror... 🙄😂



HAHAHAHAHA BURN!!!!!! 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Yetive (Dec 19, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> After being asked why people keep leaving, I looked at my ETL & asked if she wanted the long list or the short one?


I asked one of our ETLs if he would want to work for himself.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 19, 2018)

HRTM and Sbux TL both are treasures to have and it leaves us with a green HR TM since she will only have two weeks under her belt before she is on her own and this after loosing our long time HR TM that was the glue that held us together. Sbux TL leaving meaning we are left with a bunch of teenage girls to staff sbux which means it won't open before 3pm most days with how much they call out..


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 19, 2018)

Bosch said:


> HRTM and Sbux TL both are treasures to have and it leaves us with a green HR TM since she will only have two weeks under her belt before she is on her own and this after loosing our long time HR TM that was the glue that held us together. Sbux TL leaving meaning we are left with a bunch of teenage girls to staff sbux which means it won't open before 3pm most days with how much they call out..


That won't work, as the contract Target has with Starbucks calls for it to be open during certain hours regardless. Just wonder what will happen at my old store if they turn the Target Cafe into a Starbucks during next year's remodel. This is because it closed for most breaks (15 or lunch) and anytime anyone calls out.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 19, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> That won't work, as the contract Target has with Starbucks calls for it to be open during certain hours regardless. Just wonder what will happen at my old store if they turn the Target Cafe into a Starbucks during next year's remodel. This is because it closed for most breaks (15 or lunch) and anytime anyone calls out.



Yeah I know it won't work but our leadership just doesn't give a fuck.. They leave it dark. Hell even today we opened at 7am, they didn't schedule and opener until 9am,. I saw the grid.. WTF?? Our normal open is 8am. I tweet at Sbux anytime its closed when it shouldn't be..


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 22, 2018)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I wish my ETL would have asked, I could have handed her a mirror... 🙄😂


That mirror would be going to my STL 😂 and then I would have been fired. So glad she's on LOA for almost 4 months.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 22, 2018)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> Our ETL-HR became our STL this year and everyone hates her. As a result, in the last year we've lost:
> -1 ETL-LOG (who was the best)
> -1 ETL-Salesfloor (who was also the best)
> -1 PMT (was fired, only there ~3 months)
> ...





SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> One of our best softlines TMs hasn't been here since Thanksgiving. We were told she was sick, but she was supposed to be back this week and wasn't 😣 we really can't afford to lose her, especially when some of the other team members seem to have a problem with hard work. Here's to hoping that she comes back.


Our softlines TM came back a week or so ago 😊 but we also had a seasonal girl walk out today because our sales floor TL told her today that seasonal TMs would only be scheduled for the next two weeks. 

We also lost our only good electronics TM that we had left. His replacement isn't too bad, but we all miss the guy, he was a lot of fun. 

And at least one cashier calls out a day, so I'm sure we keep losing them.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 22, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I asked one of our ETLs if he would want to work for himself.


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## starfishncoffee (Dec 23, 2018)

New store: GE, gone. STL, gone. Former was termed depending on whom you ask; latter stepped down voluntarily, which is sad. She's an amazing leader.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Dec 23, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Umm, there's a short one?
> 
> Things are bad at my store when the STL not only acknowledges, but actually speaks to TMs.


We have got to have the same STL.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 26, 2018)

2 ETLS, gone!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 26, 2018)

Another ETL leaving. Not the right one, though...🙄


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 26, 2018)

One of our better TMs walked out Sunday because of our ETL-HR continually scheduling her outside of her availability, giving her more hours than she wanted or could work, and she finally had enough of being treated with no respect.


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm worried about how many ETLs I've had in the last year. How can you build talent when no one wants to stay.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 27, 2018)

SrTL HR at my old store. Hired in October right before hiring event. Quit about 2 weeks ago after constantly getting into it with the STL.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 27, 2018)

NKG said:


> I'm worried about how many ETLs I've had in the last year. How can you build talent when no one wants to stay.


Especially when all but one of mine have left because of my STL


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Dec 27, 2018)

I was looking at Google reviews for my store and realized that another great hardlines TM has been gone for a while. I can't believe I forgot she'd been gone.

And our instocks TM is down to one day a week  (probably not doing instocks) because she has a full time job elsewhere.

Also thought one of our electronics TMs quit a while back (my first post in this thread), turns out he transferred to AP at another store.


----------



## tholmes (Jan 3, 2019)

Two of the non-seasonal electronics TMs. One for an LOA that might never end, and the other job abandoned due to schedule issues


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Jan 3, 2019)

One of our lowest performing softlines TM put in her notice, thank goodness. Another softlines TM is down to two days a week because she got a full time job. 

A pog team member might be leaving if she ends up losing her insurance.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jan 3, 2019)

I had a SL TM call & quit over the phone. Honestly, they saved me the trouble of writing & delivering the CA I had planned on once they actually showed up for a shift. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jan 9, 2019)

Just learned about a SrTL who quit before Christmas (I'm only part-time and thought we were just working different shifts) - heard from another TM that she'd been recruited by another chain.
Also, and this is one of those "yippee hurray" moments for me, my least favorite ETL of all time transferred to another store far away from my city. So it's not like I'll run into him while shopping at another of the Target stores in my area either, including and especially the one I want to transfer to.  Now that was some terrific news.


----------



## PMT2Four (Jan 19, 2019)

My last ETL had her last day in the company on Friday. She was one of the influences in me departing the company. That leaves the ETL-HR as the only one left among execs. 

Another STL in the district also left the company in December. I think that brings the district down to two STLs who are still in role from the time I left.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Apr 1, 2019)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> One of our lowest performing softlines TM put in her notice, thank goodness. Another softlines TM is down to two days a week because she got a full time job.
> 
> A pog team member might be leaving if she ends up losing her insurance.


So, first, I'm not dead, and I haven't quit (yet).
Since this last post^ my store lost 2 hardlines TMs, a handful of inbound TMs, a beauty TM, one of my favorite softlines TMs, yet another ETL-LOG, our GSTL, and our 3rd PMT in about 3 years...

And honestly, I'm probably next, as that softlines TM and the PMT were two of my best friends at my store. Not to mention that no matter what I say to leadership about wanting to improve myself and continue to learn new processes and workcenters, nothing changes.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 1, 2019)

literally everyone i tolerate has set a date that they are leaving, so pretty much every decent team member we have is gone


----------



## Proficient (Apr 1, 2019)

My Inbound team and Backroom team mostly all quit only bunch of seasonals my store kept now! ETL LOG and ETL GE transfers to different stores in the district to be the new ETL S&E LOL.
My Fulfillment team is still here I'm soo happy that we're not losing anyone yet...


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Apr 1, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> literally everyone i tolerate has set a date that they are leaving, so pretty much every decent team member we have is gone


I wrote down a list of team members/team leads that if a certain number left, I was definitely leaving, and I haven't even gotten half way to that number, but I'm just done. The ones that have left are some of my favorite people, so it's really just not worth it anymore, and I've been through some other crap this year, so I'm just ready for some good, new changes in my life now.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 1, 2019)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> I wrote down a list of team members/team leads that if a certain number left, I was definitely leaving.


Yep, same here. I told my three favorite people today that i’ll try to hold out for a little longer for them... they have preliminary plans to leave shortly.


----------



## Shani (Apr 2, 2019)

A former plano team member quit. She had not planned to. With plano team being eliminated, so were most of her hours - not sure what work center they were going to assign her to. So she got a part-time job elsewhere and told our leads she needed to change her availability to accommodate that. She was told that wouldn't work for them and that she should just quit. So she did. Damn shame. She was a good worker too.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Apr 2, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> Yep, same here. I told my three favorite people today that i’ll try to hold out for a little longer for them... they have preliminary plans to leave shortly.


Well, two of my closest friends at my store left in March (one early on, and the other on Friday), which made about 20 in the past year (just of the TMs I considered friends). So I frankly dread going into work now.


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Apr 4, 2019)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> So, first, I'm not dead, and I haven't quit (yet).
> Since this last post^ my store lost 2 hardlines TMs, a handful of inbound TMs, a beauty TM, one of my favorite softlines TMs, yet another ETL-LOG, our GSTL, and our 3rd PMT in about 3 years...
> 
> And honestly, I'm probably next, as that softlines TM and the PMT were two of my best friends at my store. Not to mention that no matter what I say to leadership about wanting to improve myself and continue to learn new processes and workcenters, nothing changes.


Beauty TM came back because her new job fell through. But we lost both a Hardlines TM and SFS TM today. Either job abandoned, quit without notice, or were termed...

Also turns out that the PMT at another store (who came from my store) is no longer with the company, though I don't know whether he quit or was termed.


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 4, 2019)

The last original beauty team member from when they started having a team just quit.  She put in her two weeks, then called out, and then gave the rest of her shifts away.

A pretty decent and hard working Style team member just quit.

That’s all I got for now.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 4, 2019)

Within the past two months, half my front end team has either left or is leaving.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Apr 4, 2019)

At least 6 people in the past week 😔😔😔


----------



## TGTTGIF (Apr 5, 2019)

3 a&a
both GSTL’s
Ap TM
1 hardlines TL
4 front end
3 inbound 
I’m sure more wIll leave later this month. I’m riding this ride as long as I can. I’m on the TL bench so modernization is a blessing for me😅


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 5, 2019)

TGTTGIF said:


> 3 a&a
> both GSTL’s
> Ap TM
> 1 hardlines TL
> ...



Man I do not envy your store. This is going to really mess with...well, everything!


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh yeah the shoe person is quitting or quit, there’s like at least 20-30 repacks of shoes in the back and I’m not lying or exaggerating.  It could be more,  it takes up space under the steel.  It’s been like that for the last 2 months.

A seasonal to permanent planogram team member quit a few weeks ago and I ended up getting extra hours helping set in stationary.

Lost 2 Style team members that I didn’t really know.

🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Apr 8, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Oh yeah the shoe person is quitting or quit, there’s like at least 20-30 repacks of shoes in the back and I’m not lying or exaggerating.  It could be more,  it takes up space under the steel.  It’s been like that for the last 2 months.
> 
> A seasonal to permanent planogram team member quit a few weeks ago and I ended up getting extra hours helping set in stationary.
> 
> ...


That was our store last month (yikes). The girl who had replaced me as the main shoe TM had quit without notice and I was worried they'd throw me back in there, but the secondary TM really stepped up and is rocking it. I'm just worried about her quitting since she has another job, and the new secondary shoe TM NCNS'd today...


----------



## Ahem (Apr 15, 2019)

Since I've only been working my dept (starbucks/cafe) lately, I've missed a lot of the salesfloor quitting news, but there's like 20 positions open in the store all of a sudden.

couple people in my workcenter left. That gave me the kick in the pants to amp up the search. I put my notice in two days ago


----------



## Greenie (Apr 16, 2019)

A softlines TM. Good riddance to him. 
A hardlines TM. Was on a final for reliability. 
Another hardlines TM. Heading down the final to reliability path. 
A TPS. Going to miss her. 
An Inbound TM. Got another job with more hours.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Apr 16, 2019)

Great backroom TM quit. Was a huge loss for us. They just couldn’t take it anymore. 
Few TMs let go. Not sure why. They might not have been fast but at least they knew what they were doing. Now who’s gonna pick up that slack?? Doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 30, 2019)

HR Etl that forced a lot of long time team members to quit or retire is gone.  I wonder if their reign of terror is over or did they just hand it over to someone else.  I'm curious if we'll get a new HR Etl or if the position will be replaced with a HR TL and maybe that was part of the reason why they left.


----------



## GozerZuul (May 7, 2019)

4 "new" inbound TM's (around 2 week marks), me as of saturday, a few other inbound TM's who have been their 2 or so years and i trained them, both grocery TM's at thisa point, and our HR noped the fuck out when they were gonna replace him with our current grocery TL as she didnt want the new hour setup. and half the store mumbles under their breath "fuck this place".


----------



## Bullseyerc (May 7, 2019)

I did. I didn’t even put in a notice just quit.

Never felt this free. At one time being a GSTL was great now it’s just not worth it.

I was making decent money too.. but I make more doing what I am doing now so good riddance  and I have a life!

I went CCA/final free my whole time at target, got two promotions, two different stores so I am very proud of all that I accomplished ❤️ Farewell target it was good when it was good ❤️


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 7, 2019)

Bullseyerc said:


> I did. I didn’t even put in a notice just quit.
> 
> Never felt this free. At one time being a GSTL was great now it’s just not worth it.
> 
> I was making decent money too.. but I make more doing what I am doing now so good riddance  and I have a life!


Congrats!😊


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 7, 2019)

GozerZuul said:


> and half the store mumbles under their breath "fuck this place".


The new Target motto...


----------



## ShortTM (May 7, 2019)

For those of you who have left or know others who have left, what type of jobs are you going into? Still in retail or are going into a different field?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 7, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> For those of you who have left or know others who have left, what type of jobs are you going into? Still in retail or are going into a different field?


Some stayed in retail (Costco is popular), one went to an office job, two got jobs (and huge raises) at other companies, two joined the military, another one got a government job, some retired, some got jobs in their degree fields, some are working in a transportation hub and others are finishing their degrees. My store lost a lot of good people, and none of them regret leaving Spot.


----------



## Bullseyerc (May 7, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Some stayed in retail (Costco is popular), one went to an office job, two got jobs (and huge raises) at other companies, two joined the military, another one got a government job, some retired, some got jobs in their degree fields, some are working in a transportation hub and others are finishing their degrees. My store lost a lot of good people, and none of them regret leaving Spot.


I’m a sugar baby full time again lol. And I work at a nightclub/sex club as a sexy receptionist. No more work for me or schedules just fun and life


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 7, 2019)

Bullseyerc said:


> I’m a sugar baby full time again lol. And I work at a nightclub/sex club as a sexy receptionist. No more work for me or schedules just fun and life



Hey, whatever works for you


----------



## Llamanatee (May 7, 2019)

Bullseyerc said:


> I’m a sugar baby full time again lol. And I work at a nightclub/sex club as a sexy receptionist. No more work for me or schedules just fun and life


I'm jealous.


----------



## Cee Low (May 7, 2019)

Bullseyerc said:


> I’m a sugar baby full time again lol. And I work at a nightclub/sex club as a sexy receptionist. No more work for me or schedules just fun and life


----------



## Militantagnostic (May 8, 2019)

Bullseyerc said:


> I’m a sugar baby full time again lol. And I work at a nightclub/sex club as a sexy receptionist. No more work for me or schedules just fun and life


"Sorry, the dominatrix Greta Von Ass-Peg isn't in her office right now, but I can take a message for her..."


----------



## can't touch this (May 8, 2019)

is there a way to quit and still get paid ? 🤔


----------



## Hope4Future (May 8, 2019)

One GSTL from my store found a job in their degree field and they left just last week. The only problem is that one of our other GSTLs is on maternity leave, leaving us with two remaining for now, although a couple of the more experienced front end team members have been temporarily filling in, they just don't have supervisor numbers.


----------



## countingsheep (May 8, 2019)

Three more apparel lost to better things. Yay. With the horrid bullies we have for etl and tl on the floor we have lost two beauty as well as three market (we now only have one over there) and two hardlines. Electronics is rumored to be looking around to. We had two ladies lose it over our tl. One crying and having to be talked down from walking out by fellow tms the other in the tls office ripping her a new one for how she acted. Ah fun times on the hit tv show target the high school years smh


----------



## Bosch (May 8, 2019)

Softlines ETL - quit
Softlines TM - quit
ETLGE - Fired
FlowTM - quit x2
GSTL - fired
SFS -TM quit


----------



## hufflepuff (May 8, 2019)

STL is the latest to go.


----------



## jenna (May 8, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> is there a way to quit and still get paid ? 🤔



*Target* CEO's *golden parachute*: $61 million. Gregg *Steinhafel*, *Target's* former CEO, is getting more walk-away pay than previously known. FORTUNE — Before firing Gregg *Steinhafel* as CEO earlier this month, *Target's* board cut his pay and slashed his severance package.









						Target CEO’s golden parachute: $61 million
					

Former CEO's walk-away pay is much higher than reported.




					fortune.com


----------



## ThreeCreeks (May 8, 2019)

We’ve lost a lot of people the past month. More so than the past year combined.

Flow x 4
Electronics x 5
Softlines x 4 (maybe more I don’t know that department too well)
SFS x 2
FOS x 2

In the past 6 weeks we’ve also lost 2 TMs to suicide (one actually quit 3 weeks before but still...) and another in a car accident.

It’s terrible.


----------



## can't touch this (May 9, 2019)

ThreeCreeks said:


> In the past 6 weeks we’ve also lost 2 TMs to suicide (one actually quit 3 weeks before but still...) and another in a car accident.



Jesus man...


----------



## Hope4Future (May 10, 2019)

I just found out today that our STL resigned to focus on her family's business. Not sure what our store is planning to do without an STL, even temporarily.


----------



## ThatAPguy (May 10, 2019)

From Sunday through today we lost a tm everyday for a variety of reasons. From walking out, to fired, or they put in their 2 weeks and it was their last day. Time to fire up the old Target hiring machine to crank out some more soon to be replaced drones


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 10, 2019)

Lost an ETL (would rather not say work center because of fear of outing). I'll miss them, honestly,
A GSTL at my old store who's practically an institution in this part of the community is retiring. This was the last straw.


----------



## countingsheep (May 11, 2019)

Lost our remaining two gsa so no one but cashiers runnin the front just like spot wants. Lost 4 inbound tms they just walked.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 11, 2019)

I hope once we are fully modernized in September hours level off for the team.  Turnover is such a kink in the cog.  The constant training is really eating productivity.


----------



## Bosch (May 11, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I hope once we are fully modernized in September hours level off for the team.  Turnover is such a kink in the cog.  The constant training is really eating productivity.



I doubt it will, cause then you will be going into 4th quarter when the vice gets turned really tight.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 11, 2019)

Thrower just left for much bigger and better things. R.I.P. trailer unload times.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (May 13, 2019)

I think my etl of food got fired. My tl comes up to me says the he no longer works at the spot and I asked were was he going. She just repeats that no longer work with us. That makes me realize he was he must have been fired. Ah well he was liar anyway saying there was no different positions in the store and new people were coming in everyday.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2019)

Who quit recently? Me. 🎉🎊🍷


----------



## Times Up (May 13, 2019)

My store it's more like performanced out!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 13, 2019)

2 cart attendants, 1 softlines/style Tm, 3 baristas, 2 market TMs, 3 cashiers, 1 beauty Tm, and probably our APTL soon cause they’re job searching.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Who quit recently? Me. 🎉🎊🍷


@Tessa120, you are kidding?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 13, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Tessa120, you are kidding?


Nope.  I am now officially a guest.


----------



## LookABlinky (May 13, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> My store it's more like performanced out!


What does that mean? New lurker here


----------



## Times Up (May 14, 2019)

LookABlinky said:


> What does that mean? New lurker here


Leadership writes up TMs repeatedly so that they can essentially fire them.


----------



## LookABlinky (May 14, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Leadership writes up TMs repeatedly so that they can essentially fire them.


Thank you!


----------



## jackandcat (May 14, 2019)

One of our GSAs who had been in our store for almost 4 years, worked in guest services and starbucks, gave their 2 weeks.  They are interviewing for other jobs.  Word of mouth is others are actively looking. But the old "target is now hiring" sign is on the sidewalk in front of the store even as hours are being cut. Que sera, sera, whatever will be, will be......


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Nope.  I am now officially a guest.


Wow!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 14, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Nope.  I am now officially a guest.


Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## Shani (May 14, 2019)

Lost a TM from backroom, market, two from softlines. OTC TM was fired. The pets, paper, and chemicals TMs are trying to leave. Baby TM almost walked out.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

I have seen countless Execs gone (including HR and STL).    Reason for every single one :  “Greater opportunities” .   Was NEVER told they were fired (even when everyone knew they were).  
In 13 years I have only heard HR say someone was fired if it was a team member for stealing.  Actually it was AP that said it.  Wondering now if he approved that with HR first.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> So all the managers quit a few weeks ago. We all had a huddle each time one left and were told it’s was 100% the persons choice to leave. The HR even added that he had been talking to him or her trying to work things out to get them to stay. Today I see my x boss and he said he was fired. Why are they straight up lying to us? Now I don’t trust them where as before I did.


Is this post accurate ?
Who are “managers “?  
ALL ?


----------



## Anelmi (May 16, 2019)

And the crop of new hires here is just awful. Most won't make it past 30 days, let alone 90.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

New hires & seasonal help -ugh,  the worst phrases ever.


----------



## Targetelect (May 16, 2019)

I just put in my 2 weeks.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> I am not up on the target language but the manager over the entire store left crying and two days later they announced she left. The two under her quit. One took a loa and a week later we were told he quit. (He is the one that told me he was fired) The other went on vacation and then we were told he quit. Then hr was replaced and we were told she transferred.(left target) The other two LOD’s were transferred. Our Team leads took their places. We had a guy that has been with target 13 years come in as our top store manager.


Wow !  That has got to be rough on all !   But really good news for anyone waiting to promote - openings galore .
Smart of them to use up paid time off before going.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 16, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> So all the managers quit a few weeks ago. We all had a huddle each time one left and were told it’s was 100% the persons choice to leave. The HR even added that he had been talking to him or her trying to work things out to get them to stay. Today I see my x boss and he said he was fired. Why are they straight up lying to us? Now I don’t trust them where as before I did.





Far from newbie said:


> I have seen countless Execs gone (including HR and STL).    Reason for every single one :  “Greater opportunities” .   Was NEVER told they were fired (even when everyone knew they were).
> In 13 years I have only heard HR say someone was fired if it was a team member for stealing.  Actually it was AP that said it.  Wondering now if he approved that with HR first.


Truth is not only the first casualty of war, it is apparently the first casualty of Modernization, although loyalty, compassion and humane leadership seem to be close competitors. It’s not limited to Spot, but  “X left to pursue other opportunities” and “X is no longer with the company” seem to be corporate-speak for “X was fired”. We heard those things so many times at another company when yet another useless manager’s departure (firing) was announced that the old timers would just roll their eyes. Surprised your leadership didn’t use one of these euphemisms instead of straight up lying to you, but maybe they are desperate enough to tell the team members anything to keep them from following the managers out, leaving them short handed until they can hire more newbies. In some cases, Trust No One really isn’t bad advice...😁


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 16, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> New hires & seasonal help -ugh,  the worst phrases ever.



We call the seasonal folk elves around here


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2019)

"Useless" is what we call many of our new hires.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 16, 2019)

The undercover AP (TPS?) at my store is apparently leaving, I don't know when she put in her two weeks. However, she is already training her replacement so I don't think we'll miss a beat in terms of AP-related matters (we still have two regular-uniformed AP team members).


----------



## BoxCutter (May 17, 2019)

Bufferine said:


> So if I go to my new HR today and ask why he is lying to us do you think it would be a mistake?


It would only be a mistake if you need to continue to work at Target until you start your next job.


----------



## rd123 (May 17, 2019)

One of our ETL just quit. Will miss her!!


----------



## blugirlami21 (May 19, 2019)

I don't think anyone from my store has quit. Management or otherwise. I only work weekends so it's kind of hard to tell but I haven't heard anything about anyone. We've started modernization recently but management seemed to think not much will change. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Bosch (May 19, 2019)

Two SFS TM's didn't make it past their first week. 
My TL just put in his two weeks.. 
It's getting severe around here. 

They only have three people working the line to unload the truck right now.. Cause there isn't anyone else.


----------



## GozerZuul (May 19, 2019)

just wanna say-if you have better options take em. i thought walmart was gonna be just as tough. nop[e, its a fucking cakewalk by comparison. 8 hour shifts (even if you only work 3 days a week), a hour lunch, and no gulag type manager hanging around bothering me why i cant hit the 60 boxes a hour (not average, every hour they wanted at least 60 boxes). im not saying go to target. that aside, a few more TM's quit from my old store. 1 new hire for inbound and the other was our last remaining BRTM. i went in for my last check and the mood was horrible. people i worked with starting to look ghoulish. i dont think its them, i think its me. target wants us to believe we're all family and friends doing a job-its a fucking lie. work isnt always fun, but it shouldn't drain your soul.


----------



## Bosch (May 20, 2019)

GozerZuul said:


> just wanna say-if you have better options take em. i thought walmart was gonna be just as tough. nop[e, its a fucking cakewalk by comparison. 8 hour shifts (even if you only work 3 days a week), a hour lunch, and no gulag type manager hanging around bothering me why i cant hit the 60 boxes a hour (not average, every hour they wanted at least 60 boxes). im not saying go to target. that aside, a few more TM's quit from my old store. 1 new hire for inbound and the other was our last remaining BRTM. i went in for my last check and the mood was horrible. people i worked with starting to look ghoulish. i dont think its them, i think its me. target wants us to believe we're all family and friends doing a job-its a fucking lie. work isnt always fun, but it shouldn't drain your soul.



I have a plan, while I am getting hours I am taking them and stacking the cash. I have worked in worse places than spot has become though it is something I had hoped to never repeat. It's just time that other thing depends on them actually building it, its a go just has to get built.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 21, 2019)

I kind of forgot about these because I thought they were taking a leave of absence and coming back, but an ETL, softlines team lead and another GSTL at my store apparently quit just before the holiday season last year. The GSTL I think went on maternity leave, but I guess she decided not to come back. I'm kind of surprised at the amount of turnover at my store, even the higher-up positions such as STL, ETL, and other team lead positions. Naively, I thought that my store was relatively stable, but it seems like it's a similar situation to a lot of other stores based on the posts in this thread. 
In addition, an old AP team member from when I started visited our store yesterday and chatted with some team members. I saw his face, and recognized him even though I had forgotten that he used to work here.


----------



## jackandcat (May 21, 2019)

So far I haven't seen a massive exodus at our store but we have lost a couple of folks, one being a GSA who gave his two weeks notice and is now looking for another position. That GSA had been with Target for almost four years, they were youthful and very guest-friendly, just scratching my head why Target is willing to lose so many good workers who can actually deliver good personal service.


----------



## Stocker (May 21, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Truth is not only the first casualty of war, it is apparently the first casualty of Modernization, although loyalty, compassion and humane leadership seem to be close competitors. It’s not limited to Spot, but  “X left to pursue other opportunities” and “X is no longer with the company” seem to be corporate-speak for “X was fired”. We heard those things so many times at another company when yet another useless manager’s departure (firing) was announced that the old timers would just roll their eyes. Surprised your leadership didn’t use one of these euphemisms instead of straight up lying to you, but maybe they are desperate enough to tell the team members anything to keep them from following the managers out, leaving them short handed until they can hire more newbies. In some cases, Trust No One really isn’t bad advice...😁



Just learned our STL quit last week. Turnover has always been bad at Spot for various reasons, Modernization has just kicked it into overdrive. Whether corporate cares or anticipated this who knows.....


----------



## qmosqueen (May 21, 2019)

Lost another lead


----------



## countingsheep (May 24, 2019)

Lost our market tl 4 cashiers and two inbound/ dbo in hardlines. One etl maybe leaving they called out sick two weeks ago and no one has heard from or seen them since. One softlines gal just walked out yesterday after being told she wasnt pushing fast enough or getting her zone crisp enough. After backed up the lanes left her name tag at the register and walked out :/


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 24, 2019)

A new store is opening in my area in a few months and we're losing some people as they transfer.  (I was considering it myself, but decided to stay where I'm at.)  The only TL or above who's left otherwise recently is an SrTL who was lured away during 4th quarter and an ETL who transferred to a store in another part of the state.  Otherwise, it seems to be the usual TM turnover - we're generally pretty stable.


----------



## Bosch (May 24, 2019)

Stocker said:


> Just learned our STL quit last week. Turnover has always been bad at Spot for various reasons, Modernization has just kicked it into overdrive. Whether corporate cares or anticipated this who knows.....



Oh I believe they knew it would happen, it is a backdoor layoff. They clear out all the older slower employees, all the disabled employees are basically told "Sorry this is what is required, if you can't do it, there is the door." Saving a bombload of cash by getting rid of anyone with benefits, and even with the $15 minimum coming in they will still save money. They are also cutting to find out just how slim they can staff and still have a halfway working store. 

They don't give a fuck about the employee, the guest who doesn't know. They see empty shelves and blame us for not doing our jobs. We get the blame when their check out isn't as fast as Target has trained them over the last 25 years(time I can personally vouch for) that they shouldn't have to wait at check out and now they do and are pissed. I hear it all day long "Where are all your cashiers?" Cause I see and talk to a lot of guests walking around picking all day.


----------



## Times Up (May 24, 2019)

Bosch said:


> "Where are all your cashiers?"



Yeah, I get asked about this a few times a week.  However,  I'm not making any excuses for corporate's lack of hours or leadership's poor scheduling anymore.....I just really don't care.  I tell the guest that they're probably at home because this is all that was scheduled for this morning/afternoon/evening. Period.


----------



## Bosch (May 24, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Yeah, I get asked about this a few times a week.  However,  I'm not making any excuses for corporate's lack of hours or leadership's poor scheduling anymore.....I just really don't care.  I tell the guest that they're probably at home because this is all that was scheduled for this morning/afternoon/evening. Period.



Oh trust me I spill it, tell them to complain on twitter, FB or Insta but telling anyone in this building is pointless cause we know but aren't given any people, to fix the problem and upper management doesn't give a shit. They only care when its made public.


----------



## ShortTM (May 24, 2019)

I had an person interview 2 weeks ago, a phone interview last week, and another phone interview next week. As soon as I get a full time position I'll be turning in my notice. In the past 3 weeks we've lost 2 inbound TMs and I overheard one of our OPU/SFS TMs say she's leaving in July for school. Also overheard that a TM got injured last week or early this week and not enough time to get coverage to full schedule before My Time went down


----------



## starfishncoffee (May 25, 2019)

One of our GSTLs (we were over headcount, so no promotions). We STILL haven’t moved to the new business model. This has forced their hand, though. They’ll have to get on with it now. I’m the only “GSA” left and under current conditions, the remaining three of us who run the front would constantly be in OT.


----------



## unknown (May 25, 2019)

I was thinking we hadn't lost too many, but after two yesterday, I realized we did. Lost a good electronics person and one of our strongest sfs people no longer works at Target because of "an incident." I'll find out more about that later I'm sure.


----------



## Pinballmaster (May 25, 2019)

Since January/February I'd say we've lost 30-50 team members. They have either quit because of the constant disrespect from the store leader, hours, or because of the working conditions. 
What's funny is the store leader is happy about it. I've been told by other team members that she was giddy when they quit. It's very strange corporate isn't doing anything about it. When you loose such a large amount of staff isn't there generally an investigation? I've seen half of my team in tears.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 25, 2019)

Pinballmaster said:


> Since January/February I'd say we've lost 30-50 team members. They have either quit because of the constant disrespect from the store leader, hours, or because of the working conditions.
> What's funny is the store leader is happy about it. I've been told by other team members that she was giddy when they quit. It's very strange corporate isn't doing anything about it. When you loose such a large amount of staff isn't there generally an investigation? I've seen half of my team in tears.


I think giddy because SD is getting what she was told to make happen:  freshen team of those that know the OLD way so you can train the new way from the get-go, those that don’t know any other way. Turnover of old tm is a feather in the SD cap. 
 Experience be damned because your experience of an obsolete process is just that - obsolete.  Means nothing to know what doesn’t matter to know.
The very reason new hires are getting paid the same as those with 4 yrs experience - that experience is not valuable.  Process is equally new to all.


----------



## Bosch (May 25, 2019)

Pinballmaster said:


> Since January/February I'd say we've lost 30-50 team members. They have either quit because of the constant disrespect from the store leader, hours, or because of the working conditions.
> What's funny is the store leader is happy about it. I've been told by other team members that she was giddy when they quit. It's very strange corporate isn't doing anything about it. When you loose such a large amount of staff isn't there generally an investigation? I've seen half of my team in tears.



Backdoor layoff.


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 28, 2019)

People are dropping like flies at my store. Morale is so low it’s depressing. I feel like all my hard work and all the pride I take in my area is for nothing. It’s starting to affect me and I hate it. 😣


----------



## TheCartGuy (May 28, 2019)

In broad terms, every department has lost someone (team members and ETL's alike) at my store.


----------



## PJ5 (May 28, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Oh I believe they knew it would happen, it is a backdoor layoff. They clear out all the older slower employees, all the disabled employees are basically told "Sorry this is what is required, if you can't do it, there is the door." Saving a bombload of cash by getting rid of anyone with benefits, and even with the $15 minimum coming in they will still save money. They are also cutting to find out just how slim they can staff and still have a halfway working store.
> 
> They don't give a fuck about the employee, the guest who doesn't know. They see empty shelves and blame us for not doing our jobs. We get the blame when their check out isn't as fast as Target has trained them over the last 25 years(time I can personally vouch for) that they shouldn't have to wait at check out and now they do and are pissed. I hear it all day long "Where are all your cashiers?" Cause I see and talk to a lot of guests walking around picking all day.


Targets mentality is "No need for more cashier's on the schedule, just call for back up and interrupt others from their own work when needed and save us the cash."


----------



## PJ5 (May 28, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Yeah, I get asked about this a few times a week.  However,  I'm not making any excuses for corporate's lack of hours or leadership's poor scheduling anymore.....I just really don't care.  I tell the guest that they're probably at home because this is all that was scheduled for this morning/afternoon/evening. Period.


Does Target still require additional backup cashier's when there are more than two people waiting on each open lane?  They did when I was working there.


----------



## Times Up (May 29, 2019)

PJ5 said:


> Does Target still require additional backup cashier's when there are more than two people waiting on each open lane?  They did when I was working there.


I have no idea what Target's actual policy is.  I just follow the lead of my SETLs (that we still call GSTLs).  Depends how many items the guests have.  One TL sends them to SCO or uses MyCheckout and the other grabs a guest and hops on a lane.  

We typically let the line get bigger than the old 1+1 rule.


----------



## L4D (May 29, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> People are dropping like flies at my store. Morale is so low it’s depressing. I feel like all my hard work and all the pride I take in my area is for nothing. It’s starting to affect me and I hate it. 😣



I’m right there with you. I used to take so much pride in my work and push myself to do as much as I could, but leadership doesn’t notice when I go above and beyond vs when I do the bare minimum so honestly who cares at this point. 

Also just found out our closing TL quit without notice


----------



## countingsheep (May 29, 2019)

Our etl on the floor gave a bull crap speech about us being the only store in our district failing mod. Told us we didnt know how to hokd our selves to higher standarda because we were never taught how a business really works. Three inbound walked after that bull crap. Apparently our cloaing tl also dropped her 2wk as well. Way to motivated the team ya asahat


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

My store has almost completely replaced our entire Leadership Team since Modernization started last year. Only three original Leaders/Leads remain, and one is quitting at the end of the month. We've lost our original GM, two APs, two Heads of HR, two PMLs, all but two Leads and all but one Leader. That's not even getting into the literal dozens of regular Team Members that have jumped ship. My department alone has lost all but four original Team Members from more than a year ago.


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

L4D said:


> I’m right there with you. I used to take so much pride in my work and push myself to do as much as I could, but leadership doesn’t notice when I go above and beyond vs when I do the bare minimum so honestly who cares at this point.
> 
> Also just found out our closing TL quit without notice



All of this is so true. I work myself into a panic attack daily, I run myself sick, I have literal nightmares about work--and all I get in return is empty words of praise buried in constant micro-managing and rebuke. I got the highest possible score on my review according to my Lead (who is leaving and so has no reason to lie), but who cares? I'm not even getting a full quarter more than some kid off the street who has never had a job. I still don't make enough to have insurance, so I'm constantly sick. No one with any power listens to me or respects my expertise in my department; instead, I get pointless busy work like checking sales and filling out tasks sheets. All that wasted time just to appease the Corporate Overlords. Target doesn't care about me or the guests, and it's crystal clear.

I do my best, every day, because I don't know how not to. And I don't get anything in return but less joy and more stress.


----------



## Kartman (May 29, 2019)

MarketMary said:


> I do my best, every day, because I don't know how not to.


THIS.

Don't let a crappy employer dictate your work ethic.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 29, 2019)

Even during my final week I couldn't not care.  The day before my last day I did just do what I was told, no thought into what would make it better, no care for what was undone, and I went home feeling better than I had in months.  The night of, I planned for the same mindset.  I wasn't assigned to fitting room, no one really was and folks just trashed my fitting room; I spent the last hour or so going EEEEEEEEEEEEE!! because I wasn't allowed to go over and fix it, I had to just watch it get worse and worse as the night went on.


----------



## MarketMary (May 29, 2019)

Though I did find it hilarious when I heard that a recurring topic in the Leadership meetings is, "Why are so many people leaving?" Check out the Best Team Survey and you'll know why. I was brutally honest and from what I know so was basically everyone else.


----------



## TTGOz (May 29, 2019)

me


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 29, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Our etl on the floor gave a bull crap speech about us being the only store in our district failing mod. Told us we didnt know how to hokd our selves to higher standarda because we were never taught how a business really works. Three inbound walked after that bull crap. Apparently our cloaing tl also dropped her 2wk as well. Way to motivated the team ya asahat


Wow, what a great, motivating ETL you have there!  No surprise so many of your TMs quit.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 29, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Wow, what a great, motivating ETL you have there!  No surprise so many of your TMs quit.


 My workcenter had one of those motivating ETLs, too. Motivated most of the team to move right out the door...😂😳😂


----------



## countingsheep (May 29, 2019)

I would be happy to hold myself to higher standards like I did when I could spend my entire closing shift super zoning rtw. I went feom getting my zone 100% in 2hrs every night and remerching the dumb shit flow did to barely getting tables folded and the floor picked up :/ I was higher till spot stole the floor from under me.


----------



## TTGOz (May 29, 2019)

When an ETL starts giving a spiel about team members not knowing how to run a business is when I would have also seriously debated my employment.
ETLs are hired to "run a business" literally is what all of the recruitment job postings I see say. As someone that runs a side-business, so unacceptable to say that. If I had employees I would never fault them for the business failing. It's either my fault for not getting rid of the weight, not running it properly, or vice versa, etc... what I'm trying to say is if an area in the store is failing it is ultimately up to the ETL of the area for not doing shit to improve it on the worker level.

Hope Target cans that ETL soon or removes them from that area and puts a more competent ETL in there. Literally all everybody says is to be a great leader, you are a servant to your employees, you motivate them, you help them when you can, and you reason with logic and common sense. They should have thought "My area is failing and I need to get my team together to talk to them about what's happening, what we can do to fix it, and what my plan is." not "It's all the worker's fault."

Accountability gets you so far, being vulnerable makes you stronger, accept the fault and do what you can to fix it and you might just redeem yourself and your area.


----------



## L4D (May 29, 2019)

MarketMary said:


> All of this is so true. I work myself into a panic attack daily, I run myself sick, I have literal nightmares about work--and all I get in return is empty words of praise buried in constant micro-managing and rebuke. I got the highest possible score on my review according to my Lead (who is leaving and so has no reason to lie), but who cares? I'm not even getting a full quarter more than some kid off the street who has never had a job. I still don't make enough to have insurance, so I'm constantly sick. No one with any power listens to me or respects my expertise in my department; instead, I get pointless busy work like checking sales and filling out tasks sheets. All that wasted time just to appease the Corporate Overlords. Target doesn't care about me or the guests, and it's crystal clear.
> 
> I do my best, every day, because I don't know how not to. And I don't get anything in return but less joy and more stress.


I used to have panics nearly every day because there was so much workload and I could never get ahead, and it was affecting my sleep habits as well so I took a step back. We can only do what we are physically able to do and if it doesn’t all get done then give more hours/assign more people. I hope they learn soon but I’m afraid they won’t/don’t care either way.


----------



## TTGOz (May 29, 2019)

I should have became a team leader but some stores just look to the ones who are able to bark orders the best and stand aside and watch as moral fails, standards fall, and general hatred towards one person grows deeper.

hoping my career at Costco takes off. I always thought of myself as a servant leader, and guess what, no one hated me. Everyone respected my opinion, I worked with those that didn't, kept everyone motivated and working. I suppose it's easier when you are out there physically doing the work with your team it's easier to get to know your team and create that rapport when you are not an ETL and have ownership over several areas. I was more just "Hey, TTGOz is great, he wants to be a leader, lets promise career development and promotion and then never do anything about it" even after multiple conversations. Maybe I wasn't that great, I probably wasn't. I was being beaten by another co-worker who was much more of the type to tell someone to do something for him. For the most part, I walked the walk, and talked the talked. I never bullshitted anyone or asked anyone to do anything I wouldn't do. If I asked someone to do something for me I made sure to be busy with something else to make it even.


----------



## Stocker (May 29, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> When an ETL starts giving a spiel about team members not knowing how to run a business is when I would have also seriously debated my employment.
> ETLs are hired to "run a business" literally is what all of the recruitment job postings I see say. As someone that runs a side-business, so unacceptable to say that. If I had employees I would never fault them for the business failing. It's either my fault for not getting rid of the weight, not running it properly, or vice versa, etc... what I'm trying to say is if an area in the store is failing it is ultimately up to the ETL of the area for not doing shit to improve it on the worker level.
> 
> Hope Target cans that ETL soon or removes them from that area and puts a more competent ETL in there. Literally all everybody says is to be a great leader, you are a servant to your employees, you motivate them, you help them when you can, and you reason with logic and common sense. They should have thought "My area is failing and I need to get my team together to talk to them about what's happening, what we can do to fix it, and what my plan is." not "It's all the worker's fault."
> ...



What ETL's have always done best....motivated team members to look for better jobs. Actually with this moderation process you could do everything with team members and team leads for the most part. I think corporate understands that ETL's will stick around a bit if things go too south, since they make 45K or whatever it is now....


----------



## Sweet Pea (May 29, 2019)

I heard today that our turnover rate is 91%. Can that be right??


----------



## balthrop (May 29, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> I heard today that our turnover rate is 91%. Can that be right??


that's not that bad.  fast food places are well over 100%


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Our etl on the floor gave a bull crap speech about us being the only store in our district failing mod. Told us we didnt know how to hokd our selves to higher standarda because we were never taught how a business really works. Three inbound walked after that bull crap. Apparently our cloaing tl also dropped her 2wk as well. Way to motivated the team ya asahat


Apparently he doesn't lead by example.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 29, 2019)

blugirlami21 said:


> I don't think anyone from my store has quit. Management or otherwise. I only work weekends so it's kind of hard to tell but I haven't heard anything about anyone. We've started modernization recently but management seemed to think not much will change. I guess time will tell.


When they have to start working midshifts EVERY day, they’ll quit. I have one etl calculating how soon she can retire, another job hunting, and another constantly bitching about mids but not being upfront about if she’s looking. How can they expect parents of little kids to work mids EVERY day?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 29, 2019)

I have also seen a lot of the “old timer” sd’s retiring early or quitting because they refuse to work mids. Theyve done 8-5 for so many years this is a slap in their face. My young SD thinks mids are great. She’s single, parties, and needs her beauty rest. Lol.


----------



## Bullseyerc (May 30, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> When they have to start working midshifts EVERY day, they’ll quit. I have one etl calculating how soon she can retire, another job hunting, and another constantly bitching about mids but not being upfront about if she’s looking. How can they expect parents of little kids to work mids EVERY day?


Mid shifts everyday made me bounce.


----------



## scbman (May 30, 2019)

Mid shifts everyday was one of the reasons I left.  One of the few benefits of retail was extra time during the weekdays to take care of things I needed done.  I'd either have whole mornings or whole afternoon/nights.  That disappears with mids.  You already have my weekends let me keep my time during the weekdays


----------



## Shani (Jun 5, 2019)

Our new OTC/personal care TM quit. They lasted about a month.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 12, 2019)

Me.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 12, 2019)

Already posted about this on another thread but 5 tms (theres more but these are the ones I know personally):

2 tms retiring
3 quit including the store manager


----------



## ShortTM (Jun 12, 2019)

We had a TM just stop showing up this week. My TL is giving me some of this person's hours


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 12, 2019)

An Electronics team member just quit recently at our store.


----------



## Klerical (Jun 12, 2019)

2 GSA
4 Style
2 beauty
1 electronics.

This is within the past month.


----------



## TwilightZoner (Jun 15, 2019)

I just came on here to see what's happening with the target power outage I saw trending. I no longer work there, but, since I left my store I have gone back only about 4 times, the latest was about a week ago to buy items, the entire lead staff seems to be new people.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 15, 2019)

Electronics TM
Backroom/Fullfillment TL 

And the best of all the STL is out..


----------



## Shani (Jun 15, 2019)

Three more... front end, market, and I'm not sure what area the third one is... must be a new TM I haven't met cause I didn't recognize their name.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 15, 2019)

Two repack breakout TMs. Both parents and both not about to work mids/evenings


----------



## Survive (Jun 16, 2019)

Just heard one of our ETL quitting after 10+ years and everyone happy about it because damn, she could be really heartless to people.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 17, 2019)

Style TL, down to 1 when we are supposed to have 3.
Someone on the front end.
Few Style TMs put in their two weeks.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 17, 2019)

Last week:  1 ETL, 3 TL, 7 TM   R.I.P 😫


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 17, 2019)

TwilightZoner said:


> I just came on here to see what's happening with the target power outage I saw trending. I no longer work there, but, since I left my store I have gone back only about 4 times, the latest was about a week ago to buy items, the entire lead staff seems to be new people.


Yes, almost full Lead replacement, scary.
More scary - returning to my store after I quit......it will never happen !   I don’t shop there now, always go to another location.  When I quit it will be exactly like my high school graduation ........100 % vanished.
 NEVER TO BE SEEN OR HEARD FROM AGAIN
I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 18, 2019)

Our dtl was promoted to guest and our new dtl worked with our logistics lead at another store and they hated each other. To bad we dont have popcorn for me to enjoy this show.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Yes, almost full Lead replacement, scary.
> More scary - returning to my store after I quit......it will never happen !   I don’t shop there now, always go to another location.  When I quit it will be exactly like my high school graduation ........100 % vanished.
> NEVER TO BE SEEN OR HEARD FROM AGAIN
> I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????


Because they like us


----------



## Times Up (Jun 18, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????



For myself, I've had more than 1 tour of duty at Spot.  I like having the inside Intel to help me determine if I want to come back again.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2019)

ETL-HR "found a better job"

ETL-GE is leaving.

STL is "on vacation this week".

I'm suspicious of her timing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 18, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????


I like a lot of the regulars here.  And I have more free time now that I deleted my FoE account.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 22, 2019)

Market TL left with only a couple days notice. They have a family with young kids and no confirmed job lined up, just some tentative offers. Just could not take it anymore.

This will make our 5th Market TL in a little over two years. One was terminated for not meeting expectations (after have their team's hours cut into the bone). The next quit while training at another store, the next quit after only 2 days on the job at our store. The one leaving now was also in the process of being performanced out. The next is rumoured to be an internal lateral move. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jun 22, 2019)

Store director and HR sit in SD’s office all day and do non target related things all damn day and don’t support the team or even speak to the team so with that... around 25 TM’s have quit in my store in the last 2 months including my ETL GM & Food..


----------



## Shani (Jun 22, 2019)

Another beauty TM quit.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 22, 2019)

Inboundbeast said:


> Store director and HR sit in SD’s office all day and do non target related things all damn day and don’t support the team or even speak to the team so with that... around 25 TM’s have quit in my store in the last 2 months including my ETL GM & Food..


Do you guys have a live feed from the SD office, or do you also join them in these “sit ins”


----------



## Targetron (Jun 23, 2019)

*Raises hand*

Me, I quit last week


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 23, 2019)

Targetron said:


> *Raises hand*
> 
> Me, I quit last week


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Bosch (Jun 23, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Do you guys have a live feed from the SD office, or do you also join them in these “sit ins”



Ours leave the door open while they pig out on whatever food they had delivered. And any time you call for an SD you get "Go to three" and no matter how badly you need them it will wait until they feel like coming out and dealing with it. They frequently leave the money delivery guys waiting long times where they threaten to leave and only then do they get off their ass and get out and open the door.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 23, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Ours leave the door open while they pig out on whatever food they had delivered. And any time you call for an SD you get "Go to three" and no matter how badly you need them it will wait until they feel like coming out and dealing with it. They frequently leave the money delivery guys waiting long times where they threaten to leave and only then do they get off their ass and get out and open the door.


Mine constantly leaves early and takes a lot of Friday’s off. We’re an extremely remote store and we’ll never get a surprise visit because they always stop at another store on the way. I’ll joking give her crap but she reminds me of her unlimited vacation time SDs are allowed


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 23, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Ours leave the door open while they pig out on whatever food they had delivered. And any time you call for an SD you get "Go to three" and no matter how badly you need them it will wait until they feel like coming out and dealing with it. They frequently leave the money delivery guys waiting long times where they threaten to leave and only then do they get off their ass and get out and open the door.


My SD and ETLs are on the floor constantly, pushing, pulling and teaching TMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

Targetron said:


> *Raises hand*
> 
> Me, I quit last week


Good luck!


----------



## Inboundbeast (Jun 24, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Do you guys have a live feed from the SD office, or do you also join them in these “sit ins”


Some of us sit in but you can just sit in tmsc and listen


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 24, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????



it's still a community that brought us together through target. I can see what you mean to brand new members who no longer work here but the website still can serve it's many purposes whether intentional or new purposes members have found to anyone ex-TM or current.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 24, 2019)

Closing leader quit for a new job in his degree field lucky.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 24, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> My SD and ETLs are on the floor constantly, pushing, pulling and teaching TMs.



LOLOLOLOLOL ours couldn't teach me how to open a door..


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 24, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t get the non tm’s on this site all the time.....why waste your time if you’re not even still working here ?????



m8 at this r8 the forum will outlast the company itself


----------



## Send me a sign (Jun 25, 2019)

One of the ETLs was training a potential candidate for one of the many tls positions now available, since two more quit last week. I detected the faint smell of death, in which I believe it to be the soul of the poor unsuspecting trainee. I give this one less than two weeks.


----------



## GozerZuul (Jun 26, 2019)

the rest of flow that was with me in my 4 years their along with most of the "older" workers. the only one left from when i started is Sabrina. i hope she does well.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 28, 2019)

For those of you thinking about quitting soon...








						'Sorry for Your Loss':Twitter Goes Wild for Resignations Via Greeting Card
					

"Thinking of you at this difficult time," one employee wrote.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Skeleton crew still shrinking.  The last Sr. TL just left.
 We currently have 2 TL and 1 ETL on the salesfloor right now.
Technically we have APTL, PML and VM - but none of them are any help with the depts/tm/fulfillment/visits
One TL position recently filled, still learning, not ready to be alone.  Two promoted, not sent for training yet.  Two hired, not sent for training yet. Two openings still.
The two of us are alone for a month or more - I see no summer vacation approved.  Hopefully all these new TL can hold their own by 4th quarter !


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jun 29, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I can't believe ya'll can keep such an accurate count.
> 
> I just don't give a shit.


I was going to say is that info listed somewhere because who keeps a running list on who is fired/leaves?   My only objective is to complete what I need to do in order to be able to clock out each day.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 29, 2019)

Bosch said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL ours couldn't teach me how to open a door..


Lol


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 29, 2019)

I’m very close to putting in my two weeks, I’m not gonna be here for 4th quarter.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> I was going to say is that info listed somewhere because who keeps a running list on who is fired/leaves?   My only objective is to complete what I need to do in order to be able to clock out each day.


I need to know because the entire  salesfloor is left to 1 ETL and 2 TL - the three of us are doing the jobs of
7 Leaders, too much to be on top of at all times, we need our other leaders in place !

You are probably in 1 dept. , imagine that you were given the work of 7 dept.’s until they hire tm for those other 6, 
you would know who was missing.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> I’m very close to putting in my two weeks, I’m not gonna be here for 4th quarter.


I’ve said that......many times.....more than a decade later i’m Still punching in 6 days a week.


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I’ve said that......many times.....more than a decade later i’m Still punching in 6 days a week.



Oh trust me, I’m going to follow through on that. I’m not gonna keep managing my peers for minimum wage while they can just process returns and ring purchases up for the same thing I get every two weeks while they just call me over so guest can scream at me when I deny them things.

All the while dangling a carrot in front of my face that I have so much potential to be a TL while hiring externally or never extending me an offer. Fuck that.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> Oh trust me, I’m going to follow through on that. I’m not gonna keep managing my peers for minimum wage while they can just process returns and ring purchases up for the same thing I get every two weeks while they just call me over so guest can scream at me when I deny them things.
> 
> All the while dangling a carrot in front of my face that I have so much potential to be a TL while hiring externally or never extending me an offer. Fuck that.


Have you interviewed for a TL opening ?  If so, were you given feedback on what is holding you back ?  Do you have a mentor for helping you improve what you are lacking to get the position ?  Are you on board with the changes ?  Have you threatened to leave , cause no store wants to invest in a tm with one foot out the door.  If you want it, adjust your attitude and prove yourself worthy.  Helps to make a friend with someone already in leadership to get yourself recognized .  Help them with something, improve something, make a difference.


----------



## Marcellow (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Have you interviewed for a TL opening ?  If so, were you given feedback on what is holding you back ?  Do you have a mentor for helping you improve what you are lacking to get the position ?  Are you on board with the changes ?  Have you threatened to leave , cause no store wants to invest in a tm with one foot out the door.  If you want it, adjust your attitude and prove yourself worthy.  Helps to make a friend with someone already in leadership to get yourself recognized .  Help them with something, improve something, make a difference.



I’ve never threatened to leave beforehand so that’s not it. I never been negatively outspoken about the changes, I just did whatever was expected since that’s the corporate mandate. I recently even expressed interest on an opening just to find out they hired externally.

I already have been doing things to improve communication with guest advocates and my boss loves it - I’m already doing the right things. The only thing that probably screwed it was not going for a TL interview because I knew who was getting that position I wanted. And it was true.

I thank you for the advice but my rent went up and I’m not going to wait around for them or have them treat me like an last resort option while I do extra work (minus coaching) for TM pay. It’s time to go and find something better.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Realize too that ETL’s are being cut and TL are being expected to have a LOT more responsibility than a tm, more than ‘just coaching’ as a difference going forward.


----------



## h8guests (Jul 3, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> I had an person interview 2 weeks ago, a phone interview last week, and another phone interview next week. As soon as I get a full time position I'll be turning in my notice. In the past 3 weeks we've lost 2 inbound TMs and I overheard one of our OPU/SFS TMs say she's leaving in July for school. Also overheard that a TM got injured last week or early this week and not enough time to get coverage to full schedule before My Time went down




I have an in person interview next week with a company I REALLY want to work for. As soon as I get that "yes", I'm giving my two weeks. I feel kinda bad bc I'm an HR expert and our store desperately needs to staff bc of turnover, we have inventory in Aug, alcove remodel in Sept, BTS staffing, seasonal staffing, and the Workday 2.0 rollout. My backup is a really slow learner even tho she's been with me since Dec/Jan and barely had a handle on the schedule when I went on vacation at the end of March. She's stressed out even tho I do a good bulk of the work. On the other hand I don't feel bad bc I don't feel like HR, I feel like a f*ckn personal assistant and receptionist without the pay and I know Spot doesn't care about me. Plus the perks are I get to move (I HATE the area I'm living in), I don't hit my 10yr anniversary, and I will get better pay (and some bomb benefits).

I'm done with the panic attacks and crying in my boss' office when she's not there bc I'm overwhelmed ✌🏾 and for only $13/hr??? Bye 👋🏾 wish me luck y'all!!!

Also good luck to you as well!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 4, 2019)

Best of Luck, h8guests! Hope it goes well.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 6, 2019)

WELP. My ETL-GM, formerly LOG, just announced that he's resigning and will be dipping out at the end of July. This is a very significant development because I've been using him like a canary in a coal mine, you could say. In the eschatology of Target, his departure is an unequivocal sign that the end times are really almost upon us. The fact that he's bouncing over to a different company for the *same* salary tells me that it's not about the money, but because he knows Q4 2019 is when Ragnarök begins and Minneapolis is bathed in cleansing fire. Needless to say I don't blame him.

So I'm now planning my tentative resignation for October 1st. Excellent timing seeing as that's also when my other job starts *mandatory overtime* (never thought I'd live to see those two words in combo!) I'm just quickly finding fewer and fewer reasons why I should climb to the summit of a Trim-a-Tree mountain again this year for a couple stale loaves when I can stay down here at sea level and let these loaves come to me, literally, on a 2 mile long conveyor belt 👌


----------



## JAShands (Jul 6, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and leave a week earlier, store up some much needed rest for what lies ahead! And tell them you signed up for some classes and need an educational loa and you’ll let them know when you’ll be back. Don’t worry about Christmas, they can’t term you for failing to return from loa in such a short amount of time. (It takes a minimum of three phone calls and a certified letter with 30 days to respond before you can be marked as failure to return from loa, and to avoid that all you have to do is respond.) That way of your hours drop back down at your other job after the holidays you have a place at Target. If the hours stay bountiful let them know you’re continuing your educational quest. Might as well reap the benefits of longevity and any saved PTO. Just a suggestion 😊


----------



## Times Up (Jul 6, 2019)

Make sure you kill those vacay and sick days!


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 6, 2019)

A guest service team member put in his two weeks because he'll be taking an internship and he still has to balance that with school. I'll really miss him, and it also might mean that I'll be asked to work at guest services more frequently in the future.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2019)

2 TLs stepped down... literally said couldn’t do it anymore


----------



## NKG (Jul 6, 2019)

This thread needs to be " who hasn't quit"


----------



## NKG (Jul 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> 2 TLs stepped down... literally said couldn’t do it anymore



I can see why in your shit storm store.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2019)

NKG said:


> I can see why in your shit storm store.


They were older TLs I think they couldn’t do the job physically


----------



## ShortTM (Jul 6, 2019)

Two GM TMs recently stopped showing up (NCNS). I've noticed another hasn't been around recently but not sure if this person is still employed. SFS/OPU TM had last day this week before college. And I'll most likely be gone within next 6 weeks. Oh, and my TL and ETL are both thinking they'll be let go in the near future


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 7, 2019)

Two new Tech Consultants were hired. The one worked about two weeks then ghosted.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> 2 TLs stepped down... literally said couldn’t do it anymore


Were they allowed to stay in your store?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 7, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Were they allowed to stay in your store?


No ,both transferred .


----------



## InboundGrunt (Jul 11, 2019)

It's been a slaughter at the my store the past few months. Multiple ETLs and the SD.  Apparently some of them aren't even going to be replaced, the workload will be rolled into other ETL plates. Regular TMs and falling off left and right. It feels like we have way more NCNS than before too. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the new ETLs walking into our special little shitshow. 🤣 Their souls will be sucked their bodies within a month, especially with BTS in full swing soon.


----------



## ShortTM (Jul 13, 2019)

I gave my two weeks early this week and another TM did on the same day. After hearing this, another TM is looking for employment elsewhere because it will be a nightmare without the two of us there. A SFS TM is leaving next week. An OPU TM left last week. And a market TM is looking to leave


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 13, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> I gave my two weeks early this week and another TM did on the same day. After hearing this, another TM is looking for employment elsewhere because it will be a nightmare without the two of us there. A SFS TM is leaving next week. An OPU TM left last week. And a market TM is looking to leave


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 13, 2019)

A S&ETL just left. We are 2 below our quota.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 13, 2019)

The revolving door continues at my store. Minors in, minors out, and just about that fast...


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jul 13, 2019)

Had 5 TLs and 1 etl leave. All resigned nobody was fired.


----------



## Shani (Jul 13, 2019)

Lost another Inbound/GM TM. They've been looking for other employment for quite a while and finally got something.


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 15, 2019)

The new ETL-HR seems to be cleaning house if you know what I mean...


----------



## Shani (Jul 15, 2019)

Another beauty TM bites the dust. I've lost track of how many we've gone through now.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2019)

Two from consumables, one from style (also a long-timer who simply stopped showing up) & a couple of cashiers.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 15, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Two from consumables, one from style (also a long-timer who simply stopped showing up) & a couple of cashiers.



Usually long-timers give notice. THAT'S sure not a good sign


----------



## WaywardHardlines (Jul 16, 2019)

The Electronics team at my store is dropping like flies. At least two people have put in their two weeks. Most days, there are multiple call outs and the rest of us are forced to cover. It’s a hot mess. I have older guests coming over to other departments  trying to get help with their phones.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Jul 16, 2019)

We have had more than a few experienced, reliable tms leaving with a decent amount being same day self terms.  Never a good sign.  On the other end are the new hires doing a few shifts and then they NCNS themselves out the door.  It's retail, it will survive but damn.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 16, 2019)

SitSpotSit said:


> We have had more than a few experienced, reliable tms leaving with a decent amount being same day self terms.  Never a good sign.  On the other end are the new hires doing a few shifts and then they NCNS themselves out the door.  It's retail, it will survive but damn.


It's tough when the remaining TMs have to try to pick up the slack, but yeah this is retail. Par for the course even when things are going relatively smoothly. It just seems worse when a company is going through a transition. As I've said before, Target survived just fine without any of us before we were hired, and they will soldier on without us if and when we leave. No one is irreplaceable. NO ONE.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 16, 2019)

WaywardHardlines said:


> The Electronics team at my store is dropping like flies. At least two people have put in their two weeks. Most days, there are multiple call outs and the rest of us are forced to cover. It’s a hot mess. I have older guests coming over to other departments  trying to get help with their phones.


Don't give them any ideas. I don't need to become one of the following: Domestic Tech, OTC Tech, Domestics Tech, Market Tech, Style Tech, Advocate Tech, or Starbucks Tech ("Can I have a large coffee with cream and sugar and can you help me load my contacts from my old phone to my new one? ......THE COFFEES HOW MUCH?!?!?"


----------



## SnowWhiteOfAnA (Jul 17, 2019)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> That was our store last month (yikes). The girl who had replaced me as the main shoe TM had quit without notice and I was worried they'd throw me back in there, but the secondary TM really stepped up and is rocking it. I'm just worried about her quitting since she has another job, and the new secondary shoe TM NCNS'd today...


First of all, I'M ALIVE. 

Since my last post,
The new "primary" shoe person quit, and the secondary one went home for the summer. 
Another softlines TM quit.
Another softlines person put in their notice. 
2 GSAs  and 1 cashier are on their notice.
1 longtime inbound TM quit.
A newer inbound TM quit/was termed. 
A hardlines TM was termed for stealing. 
A GSA was termed for stealing. 
A few market TMs quit.
A few (at least 3, probably more) hardlines/GM TMs quit.
2 cart attendants quit.

And me. I quit. I have 2 shifts left 😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 17, 2019)

SnowWhiteOfAnA said:


> And me. I quit. I have 2 shifts left 😁


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Bosch (Jul 17, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> I was going to say is that info listed somewhere because who keeps a running list on who is fired/leaves?   My only objective is to complete what I need to do in order to be able to clock out each day.



Cause I keep having to train these mutha fuckas. And its hard to not notice your TL is leaving, the team you work starts to change over. Or the person in a department you talk to all the time to help you find shit tells you they are leaving. Doing SFS/OPU you see a lot of at least the staff that works the same hours you work so when they leave you notice.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Jul 18, 2019)

I bet every person is gonna be quitting at my store because of the threat for work load not getting done. Very soon it’s gonna be me quitting hopefully by September I have a new job.


----------



## Meep (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm going back to school this fall, so I'm stuck for the next two or three years, but the minute I get that degree and can find a job that I won't need to work around going to school, I'm gone.  I can do this.  Send chocolate and alcohol to get me through...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 22, 2019)

Meep said:


> I'm going back to school this fall, so I'm stuck for the next two or three years, but the minute I get that degree and can find a job that I won't need to work around going to school, I'm gone.  I can do this.  Send chocolate and alcohol to get me through...


🍫🍫🍫🍪🍪🍪🍩🍩🍩🍺🍺🍺🥃🥃🥃🍹🍹🍹Good Luck!


----------



## Marcellow (Jul 22, 2019)

Been looking to make my way out before 4th quarter hits.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 22, 2019)

Meep said:


> I'm going back to school this fall, so I'm stuck for the next two or three years, but the minute I get that degree and can find a job that I won't need to work around going to school, I'm gone.  I can do this.  Send chocolate and



🍫🍫🍫🍻🍻🍻🍩🍩🍩🥃🥃🥃  You got this!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 22, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> Been looking to make my way out before 4th quarter hits.


Perfect timing! Good luck, hope you make it!


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxy (Jul 22, 2019)

The good employees have quit due to the massive cut in hours.  One in particular was forced out.  Big mistake.


----------



## MiNDRiOTS (Jul 22, 2019)

Kompa said:


> Thought this would be a "fun" little thread
> 
> I my store in the last month...
> 
> ...


We lost two people last week, couldn't handle the pressure.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 22, 2019)

Last two months: 1 guest service team member. 1 former GSA. 1 Cash Office team member. 2 guest advocates that were very good. Service and Engagement TL. 1 cart attendant. We are all looking for something else. 

Left in the front end after half a year of mass quitting: Me and about 2 others I trust and like. Like 3 good cashiers, 3 good at guest service (all have limited availability), one decent cart attendant (even he has been slacking off) and the rest have no brain or no care at all. It is maddening.


----------



## Send me a sign (Jul 24, 2019)

It would take less effort to list who is still here. Good news though. You can get hired at our store and be employee of the month without even working here a month. Of course you would have to pull a no call no show like 80% of new hires do so that the next sorry schmuck that walks through the door gets a shot at all that glory too.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 24, 2019)

idkwhattodo said:


> Last two months: 1 guest service team member. 1 former GSA. 1 Cash Office team member. 2 guest advocates that were very good. Service and Engagement TL. 1 cart attendant. We are all looking for something else.
> 
> Left in the front end after half a year of mass quitting: Me and about 2 others I trust and like. Like 3 good cashiers, 3 good at guest service (all have limited availability), one decent cart attendant (even he has been slacking off) and the rest have no brain or no care at all. It is maddening.


Sounds like us. I am the one great guest service person left and I don't know how much more I can take. All this having to train everyone at every job is not working out. I am so tired of having to constantly fix others mistakes or clean up after them. Some people are not cut out for GS and the good people are leaving or have left.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jul 24, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Sounds like us. I am the one great guest service person left and I don't know how much more I can take. All this having to train everyone at every job is not working out. I am so tired of having to constantly fix others mistakes or clean up after them. Some people are not cut out for GS and the good people are leaving or have left.


Yes! It’s actually kind of depressing to see the front end go to shit. We all used to take so much pride in how we left things and how well we made things work. The few of us left are struggling with people destroying a lot of what we built. It’s just a mess to see people not care at all about the job they do.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 24, 2019)

ETL-LOG/GM gone.  Three beauty TMs in about as many weeks.  Losing our two best and longest working Electronics TMs here shortly when they move for school.  SETL gone. 2 HR TMs gone. 4 GM TMs gone.  About 6 longtime inbound/GM TMs gone.  2 of our best and most reliable cashiers are leaving for school in a couple days and not planning on returning to Target.  1 SEA/GSA.  3 Style TMs.


----------



## balthrop (Jul 25, 2019)

Half of the market/consumables team put in their notice.  Unreasonable expectations and tired of the 💩


----------



## OrderSickUp (Jul 25, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> It would take less effort to list who is still here. Good news though. You can get hired at our store and be employee of the month without even working here a month. Of course you would have to pull a no call no show like 80% of new hires do so that the next sorry schmuck that walks through the door gets a shot at all that glory too.



lmao I don't think we've named a TM of the month in a year. The certificates on the wall are all from last year and half of the people are gone. We recognize greatness at our store! 😄


----------



## happygoth (Jul 26, 2019)

@balthrop your profile picture is hilarious, is it legit or an internet pull?


----------



## RightArm (Jul 26, 2019)

Me.  Today was my last day.  Bittersweet.  Left for reasons not related to modernization.  I'll miss my team.  After 12 years they were like family.  There are many parts of the new process I won't miss and I'm happy to be rid of RFID which I feel does nothing for the company...yet.  But I will miss doing planograms (occasionally fighting to make sense of them) and organizing.  I went out on a high note.  I'll drop in here every now and again to see how everyone is doing.  Thanks to all of you who have helped me be successful with answering questions and giving ideas and part numbers for stuff and especially for listening to me vent.  Target employees are lucky to have this forum.  It is a great resource.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 26, 2019)

RightArm said:


> Me.  Today was my last day.  Bittersweet.  Left for reasons not related to modernization.  I'll miss my team.  After 12 years they were like family.  There are many parts of the new process I won't miss and I'm happy to be rid of RFID which I feel does nothing for the company...yet.  But I will miss doing planograms (occasionally fighting to make sense of them) and organizing.  I went out on a high note.  I'll drop in here every now and again to see how everyone is doing.  Thanks to all of you who have helped me be successful with answering questions and giving ideas and part numbers for stuff and especially for listening to me vent.  Target employees are lucky to have this forum.  It is a great resource.


Good luck!


----------



## balthrop (Jul 27, 2019)

happygoth said:


> @balthrop your profile picture is hilarious, is it legit or an internet pull?


it is legit. granted it is from awhile ago


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 27, 2019)

I still want to know if the "Start the day for less pay." header sign was real or not.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 27, 2019)

RightArm said:


> Me.  Today was my last day.  Bittersweet.  Left for reasons not related to modernization.  I'll miss my team.  After 12 years they were like family.  There are many parts of the new process I won't miss and I'm happy to be rid of RFID which I feel does nothing for the company...yet.  But I will miss doing planograms (occasionally fighting to make sense of them) and organizing.  I went out on a high note.  I'll drop in here every now and again to see how everyone is doing.  Thanks to all of you who have helped me be successful with answering questions and giving ideas and part numbers for stuff and especially for listening to me vent.  Target employees are lucky to have this forum.  It is a great resource.


Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> I still want to know if the "Start the day for less pay." header sign was real or not.


Yes, it was.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 27, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes, it was.


Wish I was around for that.  I had to settle for hanging up the "It's time to quit." sign from the smoker's health sidecap.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 27, 2019)

I should pick up one of those vintage WWII-era "Better Dead than Red" posters and repurpose it for Spot


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 27, 2019)

My co-worker quit with a note on the register saying he couldn’t take anymore.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 27, 2019)

I think someone recently quit in General Merchandise because I randomly got asked if I could work a shift on Wednesday or Thursday 🤔

Either that or they found out about an upcoming visit.


----------



## ShortTM (Jul 27, 2019)

Today was my last day. At least 3 other TMs had their last day this week as well. I made it out just in time as there is so much BTS piling up in the back. We receive anywhere from 6-20+ hours of BTS push per truck but never get that many hours. Plus it takes longer because there are so many guests in that section


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 27, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Today was my last day. At least 3 other TMs had their last day this week as well. I made it out just in time as there is so much BTS piling up in the back. We receive anywhere from 6-20+ hours of BTS push per truck but never get that many hours. Plus it takes longer because there are so many guests in that section


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Times Up (Jul 27, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Today was my last day.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 27, 2019)

They've been dropping like flies, or at least it seems like it.  HRTM put in her notice.  TM who was soft lines, but then kept getting moved around, had her last day today.  GM TM had his last day yesterday.  With a new store opening in my area, we've lost some because of transfers - and at least a couple of them, I was glad to see go.  Some of the ones who've left had a hard time adjusting to modernization, or got moved into positions they weren't suited for and decided it just wasn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 27, 2019)

FlowTeamChick said:


> or got moved into positions they weren't suited for and decided it just wasn't worth the aggravation.


How true. Spot leadership has a gift for taking people who were just born to do a particular job and move them into a position that they have no talent for or interest in doing. Moves people right out the door, with or without the CCA paper trail.  Who knows whether that’s their intention or if leadership is just that inept at sizing people up and making assignments, but it keeps the revolving door turning...


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 27, 2019)

ShortTM said:


> Today was my last day. At least 3 other TMs had their last day this week as well. I made it out just in time as there is so much BTS piling up in the back. We receive anywhere from 6-20+ hours of BTS push per truck but never get that many hours. Plus it takes longer because there are so many guests in that section


Congrats and all the best in your future endeavors!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2019)

Good luck, @ShortTM


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 27, 2019)

Another good one bites the dust. Best of luck to you!


----------



## AmICrazy (Jul 28, 2019)

At my current job, a grocery store, both closers in my produce department quit. One left to be an electrical apprentice and the other left to work at a fast-food joint for $2 more an hour. Also lost our opener, as I think he had issues with our produce load one day and did not get it worked out as quickly as normal. In addition, our fresh-cut supervisor quit, as she is moving to Texas with her boyfriend. Lastly, another fresh-cut clerk walked out, as he was repeatedly remanded for being a slow performer and not using suggestions to get faster.   

Would note that my company is tight with money and is nowhere close to Target for starting pay. They blame our union contract but offer more by simply informing the union of this pay increase. That being said I was recommended for a merit-based raise and got it. It was over $2 and took me from paygrade 2 to paygrade 8. Also, I will get another over $2 raise after working another 520 hours. All of this is on top of anything we get this fall when we negotiate our union contract.  Part of the raise is because I was turned by several customers for offering great service and part of it is because they are afraid of losing me to a better paying job. 

Now just waiting to see if they will bump the start rate for a potential opener with lots of experience. 

Other departments including deli have seen new employees come for their computer training, but nothing else.


----------



## kittykat99 (Aug 3, 2019)

Who all is quitting? or wanting to?


----------



## Dog (Aug 4, 2019)

You


----------



## LocoMoco (Aug 4, 2019)

There is alot of people leaving my target to go to college if that counts


----------



## NKG (Aug 4, 2019)

Can we merge this thread to this one, mods?









						Who recently quit at your store?
					

A S&ETL just left. We are 2 below our quota.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 4, 2019)

Another SETL--second in two months--quit without another job to go to. Our best Fulfillment TM. Both VMs, and if the Style ETL doesn't get a handle on the new Style TL who doesn't know how to lead, I predict massive turnover in Style. A boatload of TMs are off to college, and many opted not to take the educational leave route. We have a GSTM we _need _to lose before she drives more people out the door, yet she's somehow Teflon because she's known our ETL since the dawn of time. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 4, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> A boatload of TMs are off to college, and many opted not to take the educational leave route.



There really isn't a need to anymore in the age of rising wages.  As long as they are marked rehireable,  Target will take them back, particularly in Q4.  When they return they'll be making the same $13/hr that they're making now if not more (depending when the new wage increase kicks in).

If the didn't take LOA they're probably hoping that they don't need to come back and have a different gig lined up for next summer.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 4, 2019)

Times Up said:


> If the didn't take LOA they're probably hoping that they don't need to come back and have a different gig lined up for next summer.



They talk to me. I know that's why they aren't coming back.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 4, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> They talk to me. I know that's why they aren't coming back.



I get where they're coming from.  I've worked at Target 3 different times and I don't think that there will be a 4th.

I initially thought I'd do 4th Q only,  like I did one year, but the more I read here and the more I talk to former TMs.....um, probably not.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 4, 2019)

Times Up said:


> I get where they're coming from.  I've worked at Target 3 different times and I don't think that their will be a 4th.
> 
> I initially thought I'd do 4th Q only like I did one year, but the more I read here and the more I talk to former TMs.....um, probably not.


I'm desperately trying to get out before Q4. If I fail, there won't be another Q4. I've had to make that promise to myself. And the thing is, I actually enjoy guests (for the most part) and I love helping to train/develop the team. I adore most of my fellow TMs, period. There's so much to still love, and this process is killing it bit by bit.


----------



## kittykat99 (Aug 4, 2019)

Who all is quitting? I put in my 2 weeks and i’m stressed i won’t find anything else


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2019)

Plenty of folks before you:
Happy Trails - https://www.thebreakroom.org/forums/happy-trails.27/


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2019)

Wasn't this already merged once?


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 4, 2019)

op has an addiction to posting


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2019)

kittykat99 said:


> Who all is quitting? I put in my 2 weeks and i’m stressed i won’t find anything else



I already merged this with the proper thread.
Please don't make me do this again.


----------



## Ahem (Aug 10, 2019)

I quit in April and every time I go into the store I see less and less of the people who worked there before. I'm a merchandising vendor at WM and I've seen some former tgt people there working... And some shopping who told me they quit or retired.

Meanwhile I'm about to put in an app for a tl position (fulfillment) at another store. It could be nice on the resume because this merchandising job is awful. It's a paycut too but I thought the quarter wouldn't be a big deal since they told me it was full-time 🤦🏾‍♀️


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 10, 2019)

Ahem said:


> I quit in April and every time I go into the store I see less and less of the people who worked there before. I'm a merchandising vendor at WM and I've seen some former tgt people there working... And some shopping who told me they quit or retired.



Same. I came in like 4-5 years ago and about 80% of the people who were there have left by now. There's been a couple retirements, but most just leaving for other jobs that actually give hours that they actually want. Next weeks's schedule, I saw that a coworker I'm decent friends with (but haven't seen in a month) isn't even on the schedule, like the name is gone entirely.

Old folks out, new hot people in. Seriously, I don't think I've seen one average or ugly looking floor TM hired lately. (I am an ugly fat floor TM if you were getting upset)


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 10, 2019)

The best ETL they had and a long term TL, both awesome, and both gone. Not kool-aid addicts and tired of the 🐂💩. Spot’s loss...


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 16, 2019)

Every Electronics TM except for one.


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 16, 2019)

OMG....i remember back in 2004 (when i first started my 13 years at Target) that mgmt use to BEG team members to work as many hours as possible!!!  Those first few years there'd be at least one ETL going up and down the salesfloor and approaching team members to get them to offer more availability!


----------



## h8guests (Aug 16, 2019)

h8guests said:


> I have an in person interview next week with a company I REALLY want to work for. As soon as I get that "yes", I'm giving my two weeks.



Update: 

I got the job and gave my 2 weeks! My last day is my 10 year anniversary!! I'm super excited and can't wait for this new adventure out of retail and out of red and khaki! No more tms asking for days off when the schedule is already written or has been up for weeks, no more aggravating guests, no more Workday recruiting, no more writing a 6 truck schedule on a 3200 week with a shit ton of price changes, revisions, and presentation workloads, best of all, NO MORE SEASONAL! 🙏🏾🙏🏾

But at the same time I'm greatful for everything I've learned during my 7 yrs guest service desk and 3 years HR tm! I'm almost a free elf! 🧦


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 16, 2019)

h8guests said:


> Update:
> 
> I got the job and gave my 2 weeks! My last day is my 10 year anniversary!! I'm super excited and can't wait for this new adventure out of retail and out of red and khaki! No more tms asking for days off when the schedule is already written or has been up for weeks, no more aggravating guests, no more Workday recruiting, no more writing a 6 truck schedule on a 3200 week with a shit ton of price changes, revisions, and presentation workloads, best of all, NO MORE SEASONAL! 🙏🏾🙏🏾
> 
> But at the same time I'm greatful for everything I've learned during my 7 yrs guest service desk and 3 years HR tm! I'm almost a free elf! 🧦


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Marcellow (Aug 16, 2019)

I got a job interview this week for a full time position - if I secure a job offer, I'll be turning in my two weeks ASAP. 

Aside from that, alot of guest advocates told me straight up they have been looking for new jobs and are looking to get out before Q4.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 16, 2019)

h8guests said:


> Update:
> 
> I got the job and gave my 2 weeks! My last day is my 10 year anniversary!! I'm super excited and can't wait for this new adventure out of retail and out of red and khaki! No more tms asking for days off when the schedule is already written or has been up for weeks, no more aggravating guests, no more Workday recruiting, no more writing a 6 truck schedule on a 3200 week with a shit ton of price changes, revisions, and presentation workloads, best of all, NO MORE SEASONAL! 🙏🏾🙏🏾
> 
> But at the same time I'm greatful for everything I've learned during my 7 yrs guest service desk and 3 years HR tm! I'm almost a free elf! 🧦


Congratulations and good luck!

I can so relate to this. At my previous job, I was an hourly manager for a department I hated (moved there by a new Store Manager who moved everyone around, given no choice in the matter). I stuck it out for three years and finally just couldn't do it anymore, so I stepped down. Stayed with the company, but I was no longer in that awful department and I felt so freaking free. I wrote out on a piece of paper all the things I would never have to deal with anymore, and I kept it in my nightstand drawer for years - it might still be floating around somewhere, lol.  Eventually moved backed up to manager of a department I loved and all was great, but I will never forget how awesome getting out felt and I've never regretted the decision.

Very happy to just be a regular old TM now.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 16, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> I got a job interview this week for a full time position - if I secure a job offer, I'll be turning in my two weeks ASAP.
> 
> Aside from that, alot of guest advocates told me straight up they have been looking for new jobs and are looking to get out before Q4.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> I got a job interview this week for a full time position - if I secure a job offer, I'll be turning in my two weeks ASAP.
> 
> Aside from that, alot of guest advocates told me straight up they have been looking for new jobs and are looking to get out before Q4.


Good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2019)

h8guests said:


> Update:
> 
> I got the job and gave my 2 weeks! My last day is my 10 year anniversary!! I'm super excited and can't wait for this new adventure out of retail and out of red and khaki! No more tms asking for days off when the schedule is already written or has been up for weeks, no more aggravating guests, no more Workday recruiting, no more writing a 6 truck schedule on a 3200 week with a shit ton of price changes, revisions, and presentation workloads, best of all, NO MORE SEASONAL! 🙏🏾🙏🏾
> 
> But at the same time I'm greatful for everything I've learned during my 7 yrs guest service desk and 3 years HR tm! I'm almost a free elf! 🧦


Congrats!


----------



## Times Up (Aug 17, 2019)

One of the Cash Office folks.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 17, 2019)

Big sigh.
       I walk around the store and see VERY few tm’s that were here last year.  ALL, but 2,  TL are brand new to Target.  The blind leading the blind.  
Have we really had 95% turnover  in a YEAR , is that possible ?!  
So few people even know the BASICS, The training required for a new DBO is astounding and there are so FEW available to train them !
Incredible, sad, scary.


----------



## OrderSickUp (Aug 17, 2019)

We've been hiring a bunch of people in GM and all but one quit on their first day because they were thrown so quickly into the deep end and yelled at for drowning.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 18, 2019)

An ETL that I really like who worked the front end primarily but also did flex and closing LOD duties is transferring to his old store. 
An AP team member was promoted and is transferring to another store, same for another front end team member. 
We should be getting a replacement for the ETL, not sure about the AP team member or front end team member.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 20, 2019)

A GMTM. That means that out of the 5 toys TMs from last Q4 I'm the only one left and I'm not GM anymore.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 20, 2019)

OrderSickUp said:


> We've been hiring a bunch of people in GM and all but one quit on their first day because they were thrown so quickly into the deep end and yelled at for drowning.



Wow, to be a fly on the wall for THAT ONE...


----------



## XxxxxxxX (Aug 21, 2019)

Store director just quit she was seen loading her car cleaning her office yesterday


----------



## CartFlow (Aug 21, 2019)

I will be in a couple of days and I hear more are quitting soon.  Glad I got out before Christmas.  The drive ups will be insane lmao.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 21, 2019)

CartFlow said:


> I will be in a couple of days and I hear more are quitting soon.  Glad I got out before Christmas.  The drive ups will be insane lmao.


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 21, 2019)

Three team leads who buffered the team against the etl ge bully went on maternity leave. We lost 8 people so far since. Its only been 3wks. Rip whats left of my store. New hires havent lasted two weeks with this assmonkey


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 21, 2019)

CartFlow said:


> I will be in a couple of days and I hear more are quitting soon.  Glad I got out before Christmas.  The drive ups will be insane lmao.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Produce Queen (Aug 21, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Three team leads who buffered the team against the etl ge bully went on maternity leave. We lost 8 people so far since. Its only been 3wks. Rip whats left of my store. New hires havent lasted two weeks with this assmonkey


3 TL’s went out on  maternity leave at the same time?


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 21, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> 3 TL’s went out on  maternity leave at the same time?


That must have been a _really_ fun evening some months back...


----------



## Marcellow (Aug 21, 2019)

CartFlow said:


> I will be in a couple of days and I hear more are quitting soon.  Glad I got out before Christmas.  The drive ups will be insane lmao.



The impending drive ups is lighting a fire under my ass so I can get out before Thanksgiving.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 21, 2019)

Lots of newbies whose names I don't know. We're going through them pretty quick.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 21, 2019)

We just lost a 3rd TL , thats 3 in less than 2 months... countless TMs..


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 21, 2019)

ANY store HAVE full leadership in place ?  We are STILL 2 TL short !  Hire 1, 2 leave.  Haven’t been able to keep a full team.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2019)

We do.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 22, 2019)

We’re full on TLs and over on ETLs.. 😕


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 22, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> 3 TL’s went out on  maternity leave at the same time?


A few weeks apart but yeah. Also another reason I choose not to get to know many people at work cause i just dont wanna know :/


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mostly every department lost people because their time didn’t meet the schedule they wanted.


----------



## Wizard13 (Aug 22, 2019)

So far in a month our deli and bakery tl let go two setl are leaving  also 1 gm to is on maternity and another one is about to leave for maternity soon style tl is covering gm since we are short and  and sbux just 3 people go back to college/1 ncns  all shifts. 😀👍


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 28, 2019)

A girl in my department said she was gonna give notice and work the rest of her shifts but just decide to stop showing up.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 29, 2019)

A few coworkers were outright fired, a couple for hitting meal compliance. Repeatedly.

They were longstanding, hardworking employees. They know better. So wtf was this? Why not just quit instead of being fired? I guess it is a fast track to not having to work here anymore though...


----------



## Shani (Aug 29, 2019)

Losing another beauty TM and a GM TM.


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> ANY store HAVE full leadership in place ?  We are STILL 2 TL short !  Hire 1, 2 leave.  Haven’t been able to keep a full team.


My store is over by 3 TLs!


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 29, 2019)

My store is over by 2 TLs. There is one who every TM in the building knows is a moron, but who somehow is evading getting performanced out.


----------



## BackroomOG14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Store Director resigned last friday after working for Target for 18 years. Although my store was his first SD job, he was in over his head.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Aug 29, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> Store Director resigned last friday after working for Target for 18 years. Although my store was his first SD job, he was in over his head.


The one at my former store just left too after years on the job.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Aug 29, 2019)

BackroomOG14 said:


> Store Director resigned last friday after working for Target for 18 years. Although my store was his first SD job, he was in over his head.


Sounds familiar.  We've gone through several SDs now.  One outside hire and one who'd been with Target for years, both out due to not keeping up.  We will see how the current one fares.  The STL that was here when I was hired was amazing and left just as Modernization was rolling out.  Smart move on their part.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 29, 2019)

I was there today, in electronics, getting my phone looked at... freaked the TM out when I recognized another TM calling in (on the radio) to clock out. LOL


----------



## TargetSenpai (Aug 30, 2019)

One young girl with tons of potential finished her short run with Target, started with us during last seasonal Q4. Modernization for front end ruined it for her. She was excellent. 

Our cart attendant of 15+ years finally put his 2 weeks in. For him, it wasn't modernization though. He's nearly 60 and finally got his CDL. So excited for him!

Our best electronics had to leave (for family reasons). He kept up great with modernization and was literally the best guy for the job and every guest loved him. He was with Target for 30 years. Technically it's an LOA but if he returns, it will probably be with a Target close to family.

This turn around, though. Ghosting, good TM's putting in 2 weeks... There's been a lot but it's really concerning. And I know it isn't an isolated case, it's across the board. Sad days, man.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 30, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> There is one who every TM in the building knows is a moron, but who somehow is evading getting performanced out.


We had a GSA like that who somehow promoted to GSTL. Still not delivering so lateral shuffle to salesfloor. Still underperforming so promoted to ETL. (Wtf. I guess I need to slowdown to move up??) literally the worst Leader I’ve ever seen. They couldn’t lead their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 30, 2019)

JAShands said:


> We had a GSA like that who somehow promoted to GSTL. Still not delivering so lateral shuffle to salesfloor. Still underperforming so promoted to ETL. (Wtf. I guess I need to slowdown to move up??) literally the worst Leader I’ve ever seen. They couldn’t lead their way out of a paper bag.


Had one like that at my store. Totally useless, but STL/DTL couldn’t seem to see it. Probably because the two things that ETL apparently could do were kiss ass and pass blame...


----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2019)

Is all of this turnover unusual for Target? At my previous job with a major department store, turnover was extremely common. During my time there we had nine Store Managers, many salaried managers come and go, and countless rank and file. Several district folks as well. It's pretty much the nature of retail, isn't it,?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 30, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Is all of this turnover unusual for Target? At my previous job with a major department store, turnover was extremely common. During my time there we had nine Store Managers, many salaried managers come and go, and countless rank and file. Several district folks as well. It's pretty much the nature of retail, isn't it,?



Maybe so but it's happening A LOT more quickly than it's supposed to. You're not supposed to get 4 longtimers quitting in one week for example


----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Maybe so but it's happening A LOT more quickly than it's supposed to. You're not supposed to get 4 longtimers quitting in one week for example


True, that's a lot. And thinking about it, there was a lot more management turnover in my former job once the company changed hands and the long, slow descent into irrelevance began. My second Store Manager was there for 20 years, and after he retired, seven managers breezed through in the next 12. 

I guess since I have already been through the decline of a once-great retail company, this is business as usual for me. Not that I believe Spot is in decline, because despite all the changes, I think Target is healthy as a horse. But I've seen long-timers jump ship before, as well as newbs drop like flies, so none of it surprises me.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Aug 30, 2019)

One of the SETLs at my store might quit soon.

It me.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 30, 2019)

TargetSenpai said:


> One young girl with tons of potential finished her short run with Target, started with us during last seasonal Q4. Modernization for front end ruined it for her. She was excellent.
> 
> Our cart attendant of 15+ years finally put his 2 weeks in. For him, it wasn't modernization though. He's nearly 60 and finally got his CDL. So excited for him!
> 
> ...



When I left in late June, around 20 TMs had left since April and around 7 had been fired. Turnover like this when I started with the company in 2015 was not common (although retail is always a revolving door). The running around and the culture of extreme micro-management that my store had really was not worth it for new TMs, who would rarely last. A lot of us longer term TMs enjoyed working there, but the tone at the top that trickled into stores made it miserable.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 31, 2019)

CTL leaving in less than a year after promotion from another store. The replacement is an internal promotion that I don't think will go well especially going into Q4.


----------



## Irdasur (Aug 31, 2019)

- ETL GM (Massive retail knowledge went out the door). Gave 1 day notice, and SD was furious. 

- ETL Front End

- Closing TL

- Handful of TMs in each department, minus beauty


I honestly feel sorry for the GM team, because all they got is an inexperienced ETL Speciality covering for GM. We didn't even start the busy time of the year yet. 

Fun times.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 31, 2019)

Losing 3 beauty ladies to better places. Two market just ghosted.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 9, 2019)

My work center Pizza Hell just drove off another team member. He also just up and quit like the last two. I knew it was gonna break him too. It’s because nobody wants the job. It’s still listed as 30+ days on job hunting boards.


----------



## RandomRedShirt (Sep 10, 2019)

HR, a couple market TMs, 2 TLs/ Leads, 2 guest service TMs, 2 GM TMs, and possibly our STL/ Leader.  All within a month.  Yeah we're going down the drain.  Can't even hire enough to break even at this point.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 10, 2019)

Don't tell anybody but my store won't have any AP personnel for a few weeks.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 10, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Don't tell anybody but my store won't have any AP personnel for a few weeks.



How tf did that happen


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 10, 2019)

Promotion.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Sep 10, 2019)

I lost track tbh


----------



## countingsheep (Sep 11, 2019)

Apparel tm walked out in the middle of being "talked to" two new cashiers no showed their firet day :_


----------



## Billybobjoe (Sep 11, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Apparel tm walked out in the middle of being "talked to" two new cashiers no showed their firet day :_



Nice job hiring lol


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 11, 2019)

Another cart attendant was termed, not sure why. I'm guessing he had attendance issues and I heard he wouldn't do the tasks required such as cleaning bathrooms.


----------



## FriedTL (Sep 11, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Don't tell anybody but my store won't have any AP personnel for a few weeks.


I feel you. We have been without since the end of May. Another stores APL has been "helping" one day a week.

Let's just say, the thieves caught on quick.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 11, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I feel you. We have been without since the end of May. Another stores APL has been "helping" one day a week.
> 
> Let's just say, the thieves caught on quick.


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 11, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I feel you. We have been without since the end of May. Another stores APL has been "helping" one day a week.
> 
> Let's just say, the thieves caught on quick.



Inventory is going to bend your store over so bad...


----------



## FriedTL (Sep 12, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Inventory is going to bend your store over so bad...


So, so bad. I am afraid what shit show next year's inventory will bring. Luckily, so far at least, we have managed to keep our counts accurate, so our INF and on hands are generally right. 

But, a huge but, things keep getting worse with the stealing. Someone hit us recently and jacked a bunch of games. They brought their own magnetic key. Things like this rarely if ever, occured while we had AP presence.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 12, 2019)

Y’all our GE and SD both quit without any notice (not at the same time but close to each other) our new GE is honestly very attractive but he’s low key psycho (he’s a local and there’s lots of stories from girls about him being their crazy stalker ex) and he’s way too touchy and I hate him and we still don’t have a store director my store is falling APART


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 12, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> So, so bad. I am afraid what shit show next year's inventory will bring. Luckily, so far at least, we have managed to keep our counts accurate, so our INF and on hands are generally right.
> 
> But, a huge but, things keep getting worse with the stealing. Someone hit us recently and jacked a bunch of games. They brought their own magnetic key. Things like this rarely if ever, occured while we had AP presence.



It's mainly electronics that's getting hit, right?

Now I think about it, and you say that about counts, it's not inventory I guess you ought to worry about, it's meeting quotas or plan or profit or whatever they're calling it these days


----------



## JAShands (Sep 12, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Y’all our GE and SD both quit without any notice (not at the same time but close to each other) our new GE is honestly very attractive but he’s low key psycho (he’s a local and there’s lots of stories from girls about him being their crazy stalker ex) and he’s way too touchy and I hate him and we still don’t have a store director my store is falling APART


Fingers crossed you’ll be off to your office job soon!! 😁


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 12, 2019)

If he's too touchy, start documenting and don't be afraid to go to your HR and HRBP.


----------



## FriedTL (Sep 12, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> It's mainly electronics that's getting hit, right?
> 
> Now I think about it, and you say that about counts, it's not inventory I guess you ought to worry about, it's meeting quotas or plan or profit or whatever they're calling it these days


Just electronics, and softlines (but that is normal. Teeneagers suck).

I'm just hoping we keep up with counts, but with my store's turnover, I do not know how much longer we can keep up without the roles being filled. We are still missing a SD, an APL, a SETL, as well as numerous TMs. 

That, on top of moving every TL during mod and not having any way to properly train them in new roles, because store mod hit most at the same time, nobody was qualified to train them, we are barely keeping up.

It is tiring.


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 3, 2019)

Two guest advocates found better jobs and put in their notice, closing TL is transferring. I just did a second interview elsewhere and as soon as I get a firm offer, background check and urine test clears, I'm planning to make my exit before Black Friday if not by Halloween.


----------



## OK Then (Oct 3, 2019)

One TL fired, one TL quit, receiver quit and a handful of TMs hoping to be out the door before the end of the year. DM in the store every other day. It’s a circus.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 3, 2019)

CAFlow said:


> One TL fired, one TL quit, receiver quit and a handful of TMs hoping to be out the door before the end of the year. DM in the store every other day. It’s a circus.



What's the DM actually doing while there, I'm curious


----------



## OK Then (Oct 3, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> What's the DM actually doing while there, I'm curious


Walking with a different TL each time in their area plus the SD. Everyone is on edge. It feels like a lot of housecleaning going on. Don’t know what’s going on. My store isn’t even very behind most days.


----------



## jenna (Oct 3, 2019)

Just lost 3 more *key* people.   I wonder if one more will soon follow them out the door.

ETA:  I don't even count the newbies that quit/no show, etc.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 3, 2019)

Lost another beauty so we have one now. Lost our best opu which was another long term tm. After the shit show inventory was we had three walk and seven put in notice. Good thing I keep my floaties handy this ship keeps sinking


----------



## Bosch (Oct 3, 2019)

Both inbound TL's within two weeks of each other, another TL from GM who is just clocking his notice also is a former senior who also runs all the big transitions and has been in charge of the overnight shifts when we have them. He also helps run the truck when other TL's aren't there.. So there will be NO TL's who have ever actually run a truck in our store in less than a month.. 

I only count TL's and above at this point since TM's quit so quickly now there isn't enough time to actually count them.


----------



## Proficient (Oct 3, 2019)

Closing TL quit after only 4 months in role.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 4, 2019)

Proficient said:


> Closing TL quit after only 4 months in role.


I am shocked mine is still hanging on, I didn't think she would make it this long.

I _wish _regular TMs would start quitting, I can think of at least two in my area who got ta _go_.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 4, 2019)

Pregnant food  lead quit in middle of a shift. Absolutely no warning just in middle of her shift said I quit. Another team member quit because she's getting divorced from another team member who works in the same store.


----------



## graffiti (Oct 5, 2019)

About to be on my 4th ETL LOG and 5th LOG TL since transferring to this store less than 4 years ago. All left the company.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 5, 2019)

graffiti said:


> About to be on my 4th ETL LOG and 5th LOG TL since transferring to this store less than 4 years ago. All left the company.


Has the turnover quickened since your store adopted modernization? Just curious. ETLs have been dropping like flies around my neck of the woods.

I'd love to see the company wide stats on leadership turnover over the past 10 years vs. 2019. I'm sure it would be enlightening information.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Oct 5, 2019)

In the past month, our Consumables TL, 2 SFSers, and multiple GM/Inbounders. There’s no part of the store that ISNT hemorrhaging TMs. And the GM ETL left too. We have one now, but they might be leaving soon too. They can’t handle the work.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 5, 2019)

My store has lost most of the experienced TLs. ETL-She Who Must Be Obeyed has lost four out of four and has a newbie victim to “train” before Q4, which should be interesting since you generally have to have some clue about how to do something before you can teach it to somebody else. Too bad a total lack of knowledge can’t stop someone from micromanaging ... 🙄


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 5, 2019)

Treat your people like shit and your store will look like shit, with one exception, one very nice person still remains at the Captains former store resting atop the planet Neptune.  Everyone started flying the coop last year like a flock of pigeons chasing after bags of scattered corn.  I suspect there are great stores with great managers, mine wasn't one of them.


----------



## graffiti (Oct 5, 2019)

InboundGrunt said:


> Has the turnover quickened since your store adopted modernization? Just curious. ETLs have been dropping like flies around my neck of the woods.
> 
> I'd love to see the company wide stats on leadership turnover over the past 10 years vs. 2019. I'm sure it would be enlightening information.


This store has always been bad with turnover but we've lost 4 total E/TLs in the past month alone. I think a lot are jumping ship now before the holiday madness kicks in.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 5, 2019)

Well the new team member quit after two weeks once again shit ave does it again.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 5, 2019)

graffiti said:


> This store has always been bad with turnover but we've lost 4 total E/TLs in the past month alone. I think a lot are jumping ship now before the holiday madness kicks in.


If anyone is planning on leaving, now is the time. Most retailers are hiring now, but good luck finding a job in January. Or getting hours at Spot, either.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m planning on quitting before Black Friday even if i don’t have another job lined up. I genuinely don’t think I have another holiday season left in me


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 5, 2019)

In less than a year we've lost our STL, 3 ETLs, 7 TLs, 40+ TMs from all areas, 3 ETLs went on medical LOA & only one has come back so far.
Our HRBP is here almost every week & I seriously think the DTL lives here now.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 5, 2019)

I need to be CEO.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Oct 7, 2019)

Found out the heinous ETL-SE at my old store is jumping ship. Don't let the door hit ya ....


----------



## infantdbo (Oct 16, 2019)

One of our style TL's quit recently, she was here for about 4 or 5 months and then got homesick and moved back up North very suddenly and without two weeks notice. Shame, she was one of the nicer TL's and actually cared. She was just having a hard time adjusting, I think.

We also lost one of our men's style TM's who thankfully has about another week before he's out, and then our fitting room attendant/floater in style also left. We're down to less than 15 people in style and we are a high volume super Target in the suburbs of a major city. It's been rough.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 24, 2019)

Welp, shite's finally starting to hit the fan here, just found out two long-time leaders are getting the ax. Our closing TL also quit without notice.


----------



## INFThatShiz (Oct 24, 2019)

In the past three months we’ve lost two ETLs and the STL. Others have threatened to leave. Not even including regular ol TMs because I don’t have enough fingers to count them with.


----------



## InboundGrunt (Oct 24, 2019)

My last holdout, old school ETL is now gone. Every ETL from 18 months ago is now replaced (a few positions have turned over twice). 

These people in leadership have no idea about the magnitude of the bomb about to drop in 4Q.  They are either new to Spot or came from lower volume stores and don't understand how tough my store will be. Pray for me.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 24, 2019)

I've worked retail for over three decades and was leadership for about a third of that. I have experience in off-price and department store formats, and was with a company that was the number one retailer in the country for years and let me tell you, Target is not entry-level retail. This is serious business, not playtime - I think more people need to understand that, for their own benefit.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 24, 2019)

Then why do they hire inexperienced noobs???


----------



## happygoth (Oct 24, 2019)

Ugh, my guess is because the talent pool is limited. Retail is notoriously high in turnover rate. I will say that, at least in my store the people are more pleasant to deal with, and that includes leadership. We had some real asswipes at my old company, and many of them were long-time managers.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 24, 2019)

The talent pool keeps shrinking with all this turnover. I bet most of these people wouldn't come back even for peanut butter sloppy joe day christmas overtime!


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 25, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Then why do they hire inexperienced noobs???


Because, they're not the best, they're not the brightest, BUT, they are the cheapest.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 25, 2019)

A former PA quit to be a TL at a different company.  It didn't work out, so he came back...for about a month.  He didn't like the changes.


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 25, 2019)

Me. I just got a call offering me the job and then put in my two week notice.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 25, 2019)

No more recognization for YOU!!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 25, 2019)

Marcellow said:


> Me. I just got a call offering me the job and then put in my two week notice.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 25, 2019)

Congrats! Takes us with you!


----------



## Marcellow (Oct 25, 2019)

Kartman said:


> No more recognization for YOU!!!



DAMN RIGHT 



Frontlanegirl said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you 



countingsheep said:


> Congrats! Takes us with you!



I wish I could, Indeed is great for that job search though. I got this job from a career fair I called out of work for.


----------



## Send me a sign (Oct 25, 2019)

My last day was today! As the former signing person, I had narrowly escaped another overwhelming Christmas set. Phew!


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 25, 2019)

Our best Bet Consultant had her last day today. Had been with us for a couple of years and really cared about doing a good job in all areas.


----------



## starfishncoffee (Nov 1, 2019)

DSD, supposedly. Yeah, sure.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 1, 2019)

A month ago one of the nicest SrTL's at my old store left.  She was fair, honest, friendly and an all together nice person.  She'll be missed.


----------



## Karen Potts (Nov 3, 2019)

We also had a Sr walk out in the middle of her closing shift leaving no one to lock up the store. That’s 3 leaders in about two months with Black Friday around the corner. All I can do is stop and stare in amazement at this train wreck at this point.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 3, 2019)

I think one of the AP team members was fired because he didn't jump into a situation with a guest acting unruly at Starbucks or something like that. In addition, one of our best Guest Services team members worked her last day on Wednesday because she can't balance her other job at the post office with continuing to work at Target.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 3, 2019)

My store just let go a really good TL. I have had many conversations with this TL and they knew their stuff, no one can understand why they were let go, least of all the people who reported to them directly. Word is that it was a District call - the only thing I can figure is that they were just too nice.


----------



## Proficient (Nov 3, 2019)

happygoth said:


> My store just let go a really good TL. I have had many conversations with this TL and they knew their stuff, no one can understand why they were let go, least of all the people who reported to them directly. Word is that it was a District call - the only thing I can figure is that they were just too nice.


Was it a GM TL? We have a bunch that literally does nothing all they do is the minimum to not get fired like always responding to SD & ETL calls on reshop and truck push. They won't take care of whats more important like clearing all the seasonal pallets in receiving steal and pallets staged in the stockroom clogging all the space to move around.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 3, 2019)

It wasn't a GMTL, but ours are good. Our backroom looks good and seasonal resets are getting done much faster than last year, before we transitioned. One thing I will say for Modernization is that it seems to have put the right TLs into the right positions here.


----------



## OK Then (Nov 4, 2019)

New hire called the store after one shift and said they would not be coming back.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 4, 2019)

Kudos to them for at least calling!!!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 4, 2019)

OK Then said:


> New hire called the store after one shift and said they would not be coming back.



Did they say why?


----------



## Kartman (Nov 4, 2019)

Hahahahaaa


----------



## OK Then (Nov 5, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Did they say why?


Basically that it was more work than they anticipated. Maybe they thought retail was easy?


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 5, 2019)

Three new cashiwrs have no called no showed the last two days :/


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 5, 2019)

Had a few young bucks 1/3 my age last an hour on a nice meaty unload (about 2800).  They couldn't keep pace with the old Captain.  These were a small %age, we have had some very good ones and a couple of good throwers.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2019)

Had several TLs & TMs go on medical LOA (mental health); so far only two have come back & one of those went to another store.


----------



## graffiti (Nov 5, 2019)

OK Then said:


> Basically that it was more work than they anticipated. Maybe they thought retail was easy?


Maybe they meant it in the "you guys make everything 500 times harder than it has to be" way because that's how I feel every shift tbh.


----------



## RedcardReba (Nov 7, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Apparel tm walked out in the middle of being "talked to" two new cashiers no showed their firet day :_


I've seen that twice.  Lol


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 7, 2019)

Both of the newly-hired cart attendants quit/were fired within the past week. One had good attendance but wanted to transfer to another department which HR declined since the store needed him to stay and he decided he didn't want to work here anymore. The other had a few NCNS or call-outs so I think he may have been termed. 
Either way, it's probably going to be difficult to convince new cart attendants to stay since there are no more cart machines at our store.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> Both of the newly-hired cart attendants quit/were fired within the past week. One had good attendance but wanted to transfer to another department which HR declined since the store needed him to stay and he decided he didn't want to work here anymore. The other had a few NCNS or call-outs so I think he may have been termed.
> Either way, it's probably going to be difficult to convince new cart attendants to stay since there are no more cart machines at our store.



"Where's the cart machine?"

"There's not one."

NCNS for the next week, quitting by default


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> "Where's the cart machine?"
> 
> "There's not one."
> 
> NCNS for the next week, quitting by default


I've posted about it in another thread, but the cart machines broke down and the store shipped them to be repaired and since then it's been no where to be found. No one has a clue where it is STL, PML, ETL, HR, no one in leadership. I thought it would have already been taken care of since the machines broke in early September and now we're nearing Thanksgiving/Black Friday. It really seems like accountability is lacking based on this fiasco with the cart machines.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 7, 2019)

Hope4Future said:


> I've posted about it in another thread, but the cart machines broke down and the store shipped them to be repaired and since then it's been no where to be found. No one has a clue where it is STL, PML, ETL, HR, no one in leadership. I thought it would have already been taken care of since the machines broke in early September and now we're nearing Thanksgiving/Black Friday. It really seems like accountability is lacking based on this fiasco with the cart machines.



I foresee lots of trouble with the cartpushers...


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I foresee lots of trouble with the cartpushers...



I foresee lots of pissed of salesfloor TLs when their teams keep getting called for cart parties in Q4.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 7, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> I foresee lots of pissed of salesfloor TLs when their teams keep getting called for cart parties in Q4.



It's a big clusterfuck waiting to happen. All downhill from here...


----------



## Times Up (Nov 7, 2019)

OK Then said:


> New hire called the store after one shift and said they would not be coming back.



Smart!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 7, 2019)

Style ETL quit without notice last weekend..


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 7, 2019)

ETLs quitting on the spot, that's a bad sign...


----------



## Bosch (Nov 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> ETLs quitting on the spot, that's a bad sign...



well she was from hardlines/grocery outside experience so being thrown into clothing was not her deal and the vice was starting to tighten cause of the INF issues with SFS/OPU. It was time for her to clean up her house and she just decided to just move instead. The kicker was that Monday before they knew she was gone her one year award was dropped in her mail box.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 7, 2019)

Bosch said:


> well she was from hardlines/grocery outside experience so being thrown into clothing was not her deal and the vice was starting to tighten cause of the INF issues with SFS/OPU. It was time for her to clean up her house and she just decided to just move instead. The kicker was that Monday before they knew she was gone her one year award was dropped in her mail box.



I can see why she bailed. Who wants this kind of stress...


----------



## Bosch (Nov 7, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I can see why she bailed. Who wants this kind of stress...



She was nice but not cut out as a leader of people with strong personalities. Her team walked all over her.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2019)

Out of six trainees: one ghosted right after orientation, another lasted one shift before self-terming, another job-abandoned after two weeks, another came from a different dept & hasn't been seen since & the other two are still undergoing training.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 9, 2019)

Lost our only gm tl. . .going into black thirsday with one style tl and a food tl. . . One gm etl. . .logistic etl. . .thats it. . .send life boats!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 9, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Lost our only gm tl. . .going into black thirsday with one style tl and a food tl. . . One gm etl. . .logistic etl. . .thats it. . .send life boats!



Fuck that, send the National Guard!


----------



## Far from newbie (Nov 9, 2019)

We have been through 6 softlines TL this year.   Could I be the only one that knows the problem is the OVERPOWERING VM that none of them could work with ?!
Did NONE of them tell the SD or HR that the VM makes working there a Nightmare !?

My request to ALL people leaving - PLEASE be honest when you tell HR WHY you are leaving !
This has been a “groundhog day” movie....the same thing happening over and over.  Ya gotta find and fix the source, not manage the symptoms....over and over again !
same shit, different day.  Same issues, different face.  
Please fix it.  The current one is exhibiting the same symptoms.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Nov 9, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> We have been through 6 softlines TL this year.   Could I be the only one that knows the problem is the OVERPOWERING VM that none of them could work with ?!
> Did NONE of them tell the SD or HR that the VM makes working there a Nightmare !?
> 
> My request to ALL people leaving - PLEASE be honest when you tell HR WHY you are leaving !
> ...



So many people who quit DO tell them exactly why they are leaving. They also tell them way before they actually leave. Unfortunately the conversations that lead up to quitting are usually discounted. So many people from "leadership", think these conversations are just people blowing off steam They will also ignore complaints and observations if the subject of the issue somehow has great results. It doesn't really matter to them how the results are achieved, just that it makes them look good. Until its too late. 
I think the proper request should be to leadership 
LISTEN TO YOUR TEAM.


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 20, 2019)

Whelp we lost our vml, two style, and our last beauty person in the last week an a half. This black friday prep is killing the last of our good people -_-


----------



## Irdasur (Nov 20, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> LISTEN TO YOUR TEAM.



Too late, already lost all of the good regulars in SFS. Just me now and 1 other person.

* Mentor in Style - Transferred

* Seasonal SFS TM canned for taking longer than usual15min break periods (hour break lol) and disappearing for long periods of time 

* DTL (whatever they call district managers now, I don't really care. I'm using the previous lingo)


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Lost our Style/Specialty etl, won't be getting replaced until after 4th quarter.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2019)

Spot is so stupid.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Nov 21, 2019)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Lost our Style/Specialty etl, won't be getting replaced until after 4th quarter.



Don't you NEED one of these in q4??


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes, generally speaking. But I have about 20 years of retail experience and my other style lead around 10 so we'll be ok. I just wrote the schedule for all of q4 with HR etl by putting everyone on a set schedule. Our beauty area has a veteran tm of at least 15 years who I status with during all of my shifts and I've started monitoring tech as well. SD and GM etl are watching/directing their backroom/truck processes for any issues. As long as we function as a team we'll be ok. No essential team members have been lost, and we're fully staffed as of last week. The etls will feel it though, they will each have to take on more early morning opens.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 22, 2019)

StyleMaven1 said:


> Yes, generally speaking. But I have about 20 years of retail experience and my other style lead around 10 so we'll be ok. I just wrote the schedule for all of q4 with HR etl by putting everyone on a set schedule. Our beauty area has a veteran tm of at least 15 years who I status with during all of my shifts and I've started monitoring tech as well. SD and GM etl are watching/directing their backroom/truck processes for any issues. As long as we function as a team we'll be ok. No essential team members have been lost, and we're fully staffed as of last week. The etls will feel it though, they will each have to take on more early morning opens.



Sounds like you should apply for etl


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2019)

Did I say our ETL logistics?

Shit DTL visit basically caused him to walk out on "medical leave".


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 23, 2019)

Last year one young guy told the log t/l she was an asshole and walked out.  He was good, and she was hideous.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 29, 2019)

One of our SETLs was either termed or quit, I'm not sure which and no one else I've talked to knows which either. If she was fired, I would say the timing is puzzling as it's obviously the holiday season and it will get busier until January.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 29, 2019)

Captain Orca said:


> Last year one young guy told the log t/l she was an asshole and walked out.  He was good, and she was hideous.


Wish that would happen at my store...😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## AmICrazy (Dec 1, 2019)

The ELT that helped to move away from Target. Not sure when her last day is, but as soon as find out I might start shopping at Target again (not just online).


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 1, 2019)

Losing an ap and closing expert. Sadly they are both amazing and cometely sick of the crap.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 1, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Losing an ap and closing expert. Sadly they are both amazing and cometely sick of the crap.



Is there something in particular that drove them off? Usually there's like, a last incident that was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## balthrop (Dec 2, 2019)

not from the store I am at but one of the BP/Corporate Drones "retired" like yesterday.  Her replacement rolled through the store today. some poor sod asked them for ID they didn't have one yet!?!?!?


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 2, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Is there something in particular that drove them off? Usually there's like, a last incident that was just the straw that broke the camel's back.


Our condescending, gaslighting, hateful bully of a GE etl for the closing expert. She refuses call out literally answers the phone says see you when you get here and hangs up then marks them as no call no shows when they dont come in. We lost a good portion of our already small gm team for that. 
Ap I think is goung into military but they.wouldnt work around something in her schedule to begin the process or schooling or something. She got fed up and bailed. At least from what I understand it DID occur after she got reamed for letting a couple grand walk out but tbh she is not able to apprehend and was dealing with a loco at starbucks threatening people with straws (our a
Store smh)


----------



## BobSmith (Dec 7, 2019)

SD is no longer with us. Not sure if she quit or got fired. Lots of rumors going around.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 6, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> Our first hire for SrTL-Food quit during training. The next one quit the second day on the job. Doesn't take smart people long to realize you can't do what Spot wants done with the hours given. They probably shouldn't had fired the person we had in the first place. At this rate we may never have a SrTL-Food again.



Consumables TL who was hired after I posted this is leaving after about 19 months. I have a feeling they are going to put the Flex TL over there. May God have mercy on their soul.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> a loco at starbucks threatening people with straws


Huh....and I thought it was bad when all the kids were having sword fights with the splash sticks


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 6, 2020)

A couple of front-end team members who had been here since I started (about 2 years) quit pretty recently. Both had privately expressed frustration at our new ETL so I'm guessing that's why they quit. I have to think that morale is going down due to the cut in hours and the loss of so many experienced team members over the past year or so.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 6, 2020)

Lots of good Neptuneites have escaped orbit to better themselves.  Go gang!  Best to 'ya!


----------



## tholmes (Jan 14, 2020)

STL at my store was in on Tuesday and gone Wednesday two weeks back. Announced to the leads Friday as "pursuing other opportunities". He was a good guy and worked hard, but I suspect his tendency to do things his own way against district wishes didn't do him any favors once the store started slipping below green in some metrics.


----------



## Marcellow (Jan 15, 2020)

Loads of folks are making their plans to head out, apparently it hasn’t been the same when I left Target in November. It’s been getting worse in the front and apparently according to my best friend (who is SETL), they keep mentioning me a lot like “Oh Marcellow would’ve known what to do in this situation”


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 15, 2020)

We've lost 2 experienced frontend folks and 4 more have requested transfers.

It's crazy time.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 15, 2020)

More people need to quit at my store.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been self-publishing for a while and they're finally starting to gain traction so hopefully in a few months I won't need to worry about that 1 day a week.

I'd love to quit now but I have a 401k loan to repay.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 15, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I've been self-publishing for a while and they're finally starting to gain traction so hopefully in a few months I won't need to worry about that 1 day a week.
> 
> I'd love to quit now but I have a 401k loan to repay.



What type of material are you self publishing?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 15, 2020)

Times Up said:


> What type of material are you self publishing?



Not to be too vague, but the kind you don't talk about in polite company. If you publish on a regular basis (1-2 times a week, at least 5k words per book), are at least marginally good at designing book covers, and find a good niche, you can do pretty well for yourself. It will still take a lot of work, though, like any other job.

I've written a LOT lately because of the hours going down the toilet.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone who wants good money should look into writing or drawing things for furries.









						The Secret Furry Patrons Keeping Indie Artists Afloat
					

How furries became the Medicis of digital illustration.




					nymag.com
				








__





						The one fur cent: inside the lives of the world’s richest furries
					

Hidden behind the animal masks are surgeons, traders and some of society’s highest earners.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 15, 2020)

You have to go to smashwords for anything other than private commissions when it comes to furries. Certain furry bodily features are not allowed on any work published to Amazon.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> You have to go to smashwords for anything other than private commissions when it comes to furries. Certain furry bodily features are not allowed on any work published to Amazon.



True.

Or Patreon


----------



## happygoth (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh jaysus


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 16, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Oh jaysus



If it gets me out of Spot, it doesn't matter how dirty it is. I've written dirty fanfics for years, may as well get paid to write the stuff

I may or may not sizzle when entering churches though


----------



## happygoth (Jan 16, 2020)

If it's the lady porn you're penning, my sister is a huge fan. For all we know, you may be one of her favorite authors! 😁


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 21, 2020)

Guest advocate suddenly quit today, she was scheduled for cash office today as well and that meant the closing guest service team member had to do it instead.
I heard she quit because she couldn't put up with a certain ETL anymore.

Edit: The ETL in question was probably the ETL-SE and it seems like more than a few team members have quit because they couldn't deal with him. I'm getting to that point to be honest as well.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jan 22, 2020)

We have several ETL and TL positions that still have not been filled and guess who has to pick up the slack? Target is saving money but there are no extra hours to pick up the slack.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 30, 2020)

A TSS who spent way too much time loafing and schmoozing with TMs rather than working was canned a couple days ago.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 30, 2020)

Refresh my memory, please. TSS?


----------



## INFThatShiz (Jan 30, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Refresh my memory, please. TSS?


Target Security Specialist.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 31, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Refresh my memory, please. TSS?



Formerly TPS


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 31, 2020)

Most will move on.  Their marginalizing is despicable and sadly they know it.  It's all too obvious they want high turnover.  I'd like to hear the straight story from some of you HR folks, no bullshitting no dancing around the facts.  The old rhetoric of "it costs money to train employees" is a crock of shit in the case of Target.  Very professional indeed.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 31, 2020)

I havn’t had a chance to teach all processes to newbies before they’re gone.  
 First few days -cashiering,  how to zone, read a label, know that the endcaps are (0) with odd numbers on the racetrack, how to answer the phone,
 when to take breaks.  
Next week - DBO routines, how to pull, backstock, 1:1, count outs, fix brla errors, dates on taking down ad signs
next week - scanning for salvage, ticketing clearance, putting up price labels
next week - usually they have quit but if not I teach SPL - then they quit.
next week - start all over with another replacement
rinse and repeat with another ........a fully trained tm is RARE


----------



## idkwhattodo (Jan 31, 2020)

i love to post in this thread every few months because the front end is just rapidly deteriorating still. we still haven’t been able to fill the SETL spot... we’ve tried. they haven’t lasted (but that’s what happen when you go external when there are/were internal candidates). we’re losing a GSA (biggest loss), four advocates: two good at guest service (which is also a big loss) and the other two pretty much just cashiered (still a shame we can’t keep any). this all just this week. not to mention everyone actively/ seriously looking to get out.

attendance is so bad because morale and hours are so low. it’s easier to rationalize calling out a dumb four hour shift than a 7or 8 hour shift.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 31, 2020)

Another TL escaped the toxicity that is ETL-She Who Must Be Obeyed. That makes five now...


----------



## SpilledTea (Jan 31, 2020)

One of my TMs (Style) walked out, with equipment, a couple of weeks ago after being moved to a different zone for the day. 🙄🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 31, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> attendance is so bad because morale and hours are so low. it’s easier to rationalize calling out a dumb four hour shift than a 7or 8 hour shift.



Word.  There's people here who do scheduling that claim the opposite, but as you said shorter shifts meant attendance has gone down the toilet.



SpilledTea said:


> One of my TMs (Style) walked out, with equipment, a couple of weeks ago after being moved to a different zone for the day. 🙄🤷🏻‍♀️



Did the TM in question return the equipment???  Walking out is one thing, walking out with felony theft is another.  Or was it just a walkie?


----------



## SpilledTea (Jan 31, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Did the TM in question return the equipment??? Walking out is one thing, walking out with felony theft is another. Or was it just a walkie?



I looked at camera footage with AP (to make sure they didn't leave in a state of distress or something similar) and they had a walkie, ear piece and a zebra in a holster when they left. Never returned any of it 😐 I asked if we could send them a bill, but I don't think anything is gonna happen. Or it has/will and I'll just never know.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 31, 2020)

One of the best things about leaving is never having to hear yourself summoned on the walkie again. Ever. Sure wouldn’t have taken that particular little torture device with me. Not even to introduce it to a hammer...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dcworker (Feb 1, 2020)

People don't quit at my old store they transfer to Distribution center 2 miles down the road


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Feb 1, 2020)

I was in the back room today when a TM started *yelling* at our SD saying “cause I’m not the manager!!!”

A few minutes later our SD called AP on walkie and had them meet the SD in the office followed by the SD telling the inbound TL that the TM wouldn’t be coming back.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 1, 2020)

ThreeCreeks said:


> I was in the back room today when a TM started *yelling* at our SD saying “cause I’m not the manager!!!”
> 
> A few minutes later our SD called AP on walker and had them meet the SD in the office followed by the SD telling the inbound TL that the TM wouldn’t be coming back.



Sounds like a fun day


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 5, 2020)

Inbound TL handed their keys in today and quit. Citing the GM ETL as the problem... he’s not wrong 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 5, 2020)

2 Inbound TLs quit
1 SETL quit
1 Style TL quit
All this within 3 months


----------



## OK Then (Feb 5, 2020)

Three GM TMs put in their notice this week alone. All good workers.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

Me


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 6, 2020)

An AP (I think he was a TSS) put in his two weeks and left last week. I think he went to another retail company, but not sure which one.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 7, 2020)

doctorwhosteve said:


> People don't quit at my old store they transfer to Distribution center 2 miles down the road


I realize spot doesn't let tms work at both locations because of differing rates of pay but since tms already know the rates of pay at stores & DCs are different; the best way to give everyone more hours is to allow them work anywhere a Target building is located; whether it's a store or a dc.  It would be just like flexing to other departments. It's a win win. Hello Mr. Cornell. Hi!

People want to work again!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 7, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I realize spot doesn't let tms work at both locations because of differing rates of pay but since tms already know the rates of pay at stores & DCs are different; the best way to give everyone more hours is to allow them work anywhere a Target building is located; whether it's a store or a dc.  It would be just like flexing to other departments. It's a win win. Hello Mr. Cornell. Hi!
> 
> People want to work again!



We promise! We just want more than 4 hours a week!

Substandard hours means substandard work!


----------



## Staffwoman (Feb 7, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We promise! We just want more than 4 hours a week!
> 
> Substandard hours means substandard work!



Brian thinks since it works for him, it'll work for everyone. The 4 hours a week thing.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 7, 2020)

Another long-time guest advocate put in her two weeks. She said she couldn't balance school with Target and was dealing with too much stress.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 9, 2020)

An electronics team member told me that he put in his two weeks as he couldn't take the toxic leadership anymore and he told me about his frustrations with how the store had been run since he had been here.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 9, 2020)

Style TL bailed no notice. We think it might be cause she wasn't promoted to the ETL position that the last SD promised her.. New Style ETL starts this month. Not a big loss. All she did was bitch at the TM's and fold stacks of UT jeans. Literally..


----------



## Aredhel (Feb 9, 2020)

Basically my former store is full of strangers. It’s now just another building.


----------



## Karen Potts (Feb 11, 2020)

Aredhel said:


> Basically my former store is full of strangers. It’s now just another building.



Same here but there’s always that one person who’s still holding on and you just can’t help but wonder how or why.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 19, 2020)

Another guest advocate texted me and told me she quit. She once again said she couldn't stand being around the front-end leadership and being scheduled at self-checkout even though she said she didn't want to be scheduled there.

Edit: I forgot another team member who was on leave of absence apparently quit and didn't come back because he's had enough of our ETL-SE warning him about attendance and being late by a few minutes for his shifts.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 22, 2020)

One of the closing experts quit this week apparently, leaving three remaining.


----------



## countingsheep (Feb 22, 2020)

Lost two style one to quit one to term. Fiiiiinallly lost rhat moron erl that ap was watching. Quit before getting fired. Moral in store is back to well we are employed I guess. Opposed to that etls making thre or four people quit a week.


----------



## theanimal (Feb 22, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> One of the closing experts quit this week apparently, leaving three remaining.



You had 4!? We only get 2 plus the TL


----------



## theanimal (Feb 22, 2020)

My store this month

3 TLs 
1 VM


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 23, 2020)

theanimal said:


> My store this month
> 
> 3 TLs
> 1 VM


OUCH - when we were ONE TL short we were struggling !  I couldn’t imagine 3 TL .


----------



## theanimal (Feb 23, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> OUCH - when we were ONE TL short we were struggling !  I couldn’t imagine 3 TL .


More are rumored to be putting their 2 weeks in next week too


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 24, 2020)

theanimal said:


> You had 4!? We only get 2 plus the TL


Yeah, we had four (I don't even know when our store started the closing expert position), a couple of them were previously in other departments, one was a former cart attendant, and the one that quit was new to Spot and only started before the holiday season last year. The one that used to be a cart attendant is looking to get out before the holiday season so we may be down to two closing experts before too long.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Feb 25, 2020)

Just in my department we have lost a produce expert (was put on final due to too many late arrivals, so he just quit to go work with his sister), a frozen foods expert (he joined the Peace Corps), a dairy expert (he got called out for not cleaning up leaks in the milk racks), and a dry grocery expert (on LOA for a back injury).

We have been able to hire to replace them.  There are only three of us left from when I moved over to that department from GM a few years ago.

Our ETL is also on an indefinite LOA due to performance.  We have a caretaker ETL until she makes her decision whether to come back.  I like the substitute, he is less about intimidation and more about development and encouragement to learn and grow.

ETA: and two GM team members were fired for being high on the job (they came in stinking of MJ) and one of them was also stealing Red Bull.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 25, 2020)

Bonnie Dundee said:


> Just in my department we have lost a produce expert (was put on final due to too many late arrivals, so he just quit to go work with his sister), a frozen foods expert (he joined the Peace Corps), a dairy expert (he got called out for not cleaning up leaks in the milk racks), and a dry grocery expert (on LOA for a back injury).
> 
> We have been able to hire to replace them.  There are only three of us left from when I moved over to that department from GM a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Dang how does your store function if that many people are gone at once


----------



## happygoth (Feb 25, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Dang how does your store function if that many people are gone at once


How did it function before with some of those TMs? Sounds like you lost some dead weight. Hope your replacements are better.


----------



## theanimal (Mar 1, 2020)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Dang how does your store function if that many people are gone at once



We just had a few team members walk out the other day and another TL put their 2 weeks in.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2020)

Lost a TL & an ETL this past week. 
One was a 'lifer' & the other only a few years.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Mar 2, 2020)

It finally became official that our ETL-GM is gone, and we have a new one already in place.  I like the new guy.  I saw the previous ETL yesterday while she said goodbye to someone I was talking to, and she didn't say a word to me.  OK bye.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 3, 2020)

A coworker quit to go back where she was working before and my friend who worked at different store got fired.


----------



## theanimal (Mar 18, 2020)

Welp, after a long time with spot, I also left. 2 ETLs were fired and more TLs put in their 2 weeks.


----------



## theanimal (Mar 18, 2020)

Last count of Leadership - 1 SD, 2 ETLs, 5 TLs remained and this is all for a Super.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2020)

theanimal said:


> Last count of Leadership - 1 SD, 2 ETLs, 5 TLs remained and this is all for a Super.


Good luck!


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 5, 2020)

I think one of our best guest advocates who also worked at guest services quit while I was on vacation. She said she also worked for Shipt so perhaps she is focusing entirely on that until this pandemic goes away.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Apr 5, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> I think one of our best guest advocates who also worked at guest services quit while I was on vacation. She said she also worked for Shipt so perhaps she is focusing entirely on that until this pandemic goes away.



Might be doing the food delivery apps too. Things have kicked up there


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple of long-time cashiers also quit (one of them worked at Target for 18 years according to ETL-HR) and unsurprisingly, two cart attendants quit within the past few weeks. We've been able to hire new cashiers and a couple of cart attendants to replace them.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 30, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> A couple of long-time cashiers also quit (one of them worked at Target for 18 years according to ETL-HR) and unsurprisingly, two cart attendants quit within the past few weeks. We've been able to hire new cashiers and a couple of cart attendants to replace them.


One thing that's driven home loud and clear even more than at other places I've worked:  *you are replaceable*.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 30, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> One thing that's driven home loud and clear even more than at other places I've worked:  *you are replaceable*.



It's funny. Certain TMs at my store are deemed irreplaceable. No matter how bad payroll is we are always given our hours. It's nice to be one of them most of the time. However, it's extremely difficult to get approval for time off. And, the one, I repeat one, time that I called in resulted in a major hassle.

Of course, it's not that I'm truly irreplaceable. Everyone in retail is. It's just it would be difficult for the store to find someone who could do what I do as well as I do it. It's both a blessing and a curse. I like the hours, but I wouldn't mind being one of the slackers every once in awhile.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Apr 30, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> One thing that's driven home loud and clear even more than at other places I've worked:  *you are replaceable*.



Yes, they want you to feel like YOU are lucky to have them, not that they are lucky to have you... it keeps the power in the relationship on their side even when its not.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 1, 2020)

Rock Lobster said:


> Yes, they want you to feel like YOU are lucky to have them, not that they are lucky to have you... it keeps the power in the relationship on their side even when its not.


I mean, just look at the turnover at my store. There are like 4 or 5 team members still left in the front-end from when I started in October 2017. They've just hired new team members to replace the ones that quit/are termed/retire. It's an interesting relationship to look at, I've seen some team members slack and call off on important days like Thanksgiving or Saturdays in December, yet they were never termed. It seems like team members are almost never termed unless they do something to cause loss to the store, like theft. They usually end up quitting on their end, not termed.

Edit: I should say that I've seen seasonal team members under 90 days termed for bad attendance or hitting compliance, but most team members past their 90 days usually quit.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 7, 2020)

ETL-HR retired last week. I remember at orientation, she said that she had been at the store I worked at for 20 years and I assume she had previous experience working in retail before that, either at Spot or another retailer. 
Another guest advocate also quit on Friday. She was here about a year and a half before she decided to put in her two weeks.


----------



## MDC4050 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll be putting in my two weeks notice soon. I am a General Merchandise Expect. My 90 days is at the end of June.

I've worked retail since 2005 in various positions. I have to say Target has been the most backwards experience for me.

My TL does not talk to me, has never offered any feedback, nothing. My ETL says Hi and all that and tells me what to work. Nothing besides that. I has probably given 10 minutes of "training" but lucky for me, I have many years of previous experience and was able to work with the Zebra and figure out some stuff, like making a sign.

The Store Director is meh. Not really overly friendly or helpful. The rest of the leaders at my store never say Hi and often times give me dirty looks. No idea why, but I don't care. I get my work done and leave.

My unemployment from my other job that laid me off thanks to COVID runs out at the end of June. I already have a full time job lined up outside of retail.


----------



## countingsheep (Jun 8, 2020)

Happy for you! We lost our style TL this week ans not a tear wqs shed when that fool left! Sadly the replacement is young freah out of college with NO retail experience. Not surr if I should laugh or cry. I give them 6 months


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jun 8, 2020)

We've had 3 TLs quit in the last month. We're a small store, so it's very noticeable.


----------



## MDC4050 (Jun 8, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Happy for you! We lost our style TL this week ans not a tear wqs shed when that fool left! Sadly the replacement is young freah out of college with NO retail experience. Not surr if I should laugh or cry. I give them 6 months


That's the problem with Target. They hire 22 year old's with a Bachelor's in Art or something useless and put them into TL or ETL positions. They have no real life experience and suck at people skills. It doesn't work.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jun 8, 2020)

MDC4050 said:


> That's the problem with Target. They hire 22 year old's with a Bachelor's in Art or something useless and put them into TL or ETL positions. They have no real life experience and suck at people skills. It doesn't work.


I think that's (part of) the reason they're hired: because of the lack of retail/life experience, they can be molded into whatever corporate/STL deems fit. 
To quote Han Solo, "Snoke is using you for your power. When he gets what he wants, he'll crush you. You know it's true." 
I'm not sure how much truth there is in that quote, but still...


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 16, 2020)

One older team member who works at self-checkout quit without notice earlier this week. I heard that she got into a heated argument with a GSTL from another cashier. She also told me that she was unhappy being forced to get guests to sign up for the Circle so that could have been a reason for the argument. Another cashier also put in his two weeks to focus on school. 

Another TSS quit recently as well. He was tough on me about preventing theft/coupon fraud so I'm not that upset to see him move on.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 16, 2020)

I've recently heard that someone I thought quit was actually fired. Apparently corporate was not satisfied with his performance. He always seemed to do fine to me, hopped in if any help was needed. I don't see where he was failing...


----------



## idkwhattodo (Aug 16, 2020)

every single cart attendant. old ones and every single new one NCNS because they’re done before they even get through a week. guess that’s what happens when you give them a long list of things to do and then get angry when carts are low or when list isn’t done. tired :/


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 17, 2020)

Lost three more people this last week. Two new gm and our only cart attendant. Our skeleton crew is down to a shin bone and ankle :/


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 17, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I've recently heard that someone I thought quit was actually fired. Apparently corporate was not satisfied with his performance. He always seemed to do fine to me, hopped in if any help was needed. I don't see where he was failing...


He was falling becuase he was helping people and being a decent human. Tarshit wants you to drink the koolaid and be a dick. They don't pay you to be a good person except to higher up and various assortments of Karen's.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 17, 2020)

MDC4050 said:


> That's the problem with Target. They hire 22 year old's with a Bachelor's in Art or something useless and put them into TL or ETL positions. They have no real life experience and suck at people skills. It doesn't work.


My ETL just got fired and I am curious how much work experience the new one has. He had no management or interpersonal skills. I doubt if I had more than three face to face conversations with him in the last eighteen months.

In his defense he was probably way over his head but that is Target's fault.

Currently at my store there is a 22 year old doing training before being to transferred to the largest store in our district as an ETL.

We just lost a GSTL because she needs to spend more time with her family. She was great because she HAD WORK EXPERIENCE.

UPDATED

My new ETL has arrived and apparently has over 10 years of experience at Target which sort of surprises me.

UPDATED

We lost our Closing LOD apparently

UPDATED

Our Closing LOD walked out the door with no notice.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 25, 2020)

A couple of the experienced Guest Services/Drive-Up team members are quitting at the end of this week. One is focusing on school and the other one said she's going back to her teaching job. I think it's going to be difficult to overcome this because there aren't a lot of Guest Services-trained team members who are available at night. They were working pretty much every night at Guest Services over the last few months.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 26, 2020)

There’s a chance I might be getting fired next month since it’ll be 6 months even though I’ve done pretty much everything they asked me to do except times I couldn’t help because I was busy (I’m a cart attendant). Management up front has been toxic up from last few weeks and morale has decreased at my store and 2 people just quit within the last month.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 26, 2020)

Duval904Man said:


> There’s a chance I might be getting fired next month since it’ll be 6 months even though I’ve done pretty much everything they asked me to do except times I couldn’t help because I was busy (I’m a cart attendant). Management up front has been toxic up from last few weeks and morale has decreased at my store and 2 people just quit within the last month.



If you can, quit before you are fired. Easier to spin to future employees


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 26, 2020)

Duval904Man said:


> There’s a chance I might be getting fired next month since it’ll be 6 months even though I’ve done pretty much everything they asked me to do except times I couldn’t help because I was busy (I’m a cart attendant). Management up front has been toxic up from last few weeks and morale has decreased at my store and 2 people just quit within the last month.


I'm pretty sure the cart attendants at my store are treated the same way. Some of them have experienced the same thing where they tell me they can't do everything that is asked of them and it's been frustrating for them too. We've had several team members quit recently and morale has been down since last year.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 26, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> I'm pretty sure the cart attendants at my store are treated the same way. Some of them have experienced the same thing where they tell me they can't do everything that is asked of them and it's been frustrating for them too. We've had several team members quit recently and morale has been down since last year.



It might not be so bad if carts/lot stuff was all they were asked to do. Now it's just a catchall 'front end bitch' position


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 27, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> If you can, quit before you are fired. Easier to spin to future employees


Just started job searching again but it’ll be difficult cus of COVID. I think I’m still seasonal even though I had my 3 month review and they said my job position wasn’t in danger. It’s just bad now at my store up front. Hours been cut for many and morale is down and stupidity and softness is up even more.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 27, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> It might not be so bad if carts/lot stuff was all they were asked to do. Now it's just a catchall 'front end bitch' position


It really is, It’s hard to do many things at once and the fact these non-TL’s who get to be in charge up front try to be so damn bossy and do too much acting like they one of them are a joke and don’t know what they’re doing most of the time. Wonder if any other stores in Jax are really better than the one I work at and the other one that’s not far from my house either. They baby some of these really sensitive soft ass people because the company is a safe space for everyone which it’s fine to accept everyone but people like them are a issue when they are that sensitive and easily triggered and won’t do anything to help me for example and the fact they have to be babied or be covered just shows they can’t handle real issues.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 29, 2020)

😂😂😂😂
Our newest TL apparel qalked out the door her third week. This is aftwr said three weeks complaining each truck how much stuff apparel got. I am rolling.


----------



## CharmingChicks (Aug 29, 2020)

Recently in the last YEAR our store has went through 2 STL's, 2 ETLs, 1 BRTM, 1 TL, 1 SETL and several cashiers. I guess you can say our store has definitely changed in the last 365 days! But change is good! Hopefully..


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2020)

CharmingChicks said:


> Recently in the last YEAR our store has went through 2 STL's, 2 ETLs, 1 BRTM, 1 TL, 1 SETL and several cashiers. I guess you can say our store has definitely changed in the last 365 days! But change is good! Hopefully..


BRTM?  Target still has those?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 2, 2020)

My STL quit today.. So this 4th quarter is going to be a shit show. And to think I had some hope we would muddle through this season with some leadership. Let the backstabbing begin!!!! Cause we have one GM ETL who practically has "promote me to STL already!!" stamped on her forehead to a ETL HR who is just clocking time til he lands a better paying gig.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 2, 2020)

Went through Q4 without an STL/SD two years ago. It was not pretty or easy. You have my condolences and prayers.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmm, I've always enjoyed the times when I've been without a store manager or direct supervisor - less pressure in some ways, and the ensuing chaos makes what leadership there is left grateful for anything you do.


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 7, 2020)

Just got back from LOA today.  While I was gone  Gm1TL and GM3TL got fired, and ETLHR transferred to another store. All new hires to fill these positions.  One SETL also went out on LOA.  Store is now rolling truck regularly, and 7 trucks this week...

Going to be an interesting 4th quarter 🤪


----------



## balthrop (Sep 7, 2020)

Rastaman said:


> Just got back from LOA today.  While I was gone  Gm1TL and GM3TL got fired, and ETLHR transferred to another store. All new hires to fill these positions.  One SETL also went out on LOA.  Store is now rolling truck regularly, and 7 trucks this week...
> 
> Going to be an interesting 4th quarter 🤪


The slope is slippery and we are all beating the drums and no one is listening


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 8, 2020)

A TSS recently quit apparently. For the last two months, he was only working on Saturdays since he got a job at UPS but I heard that he couldn't balance working the two jobs any longer so he put in his two weeks in order to focus on his new job.


----------



## Megatron91 (Sep 10, 2020)

ETL HR

ETL GM

Closing TL

All left in same week


----------



## Yetive (Sep 10, 2020)

Megatron91 said:


> ETL HR
> 
> ETL GM
> 
> ...


Ouch!  Are you SD yet?


----------



## Megatron91 (Sep 10, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Ouch!  Are you SD yet?


No just a fulfillment tm


----------



## idkwhattodo (Sep 10, 2020)

So we cannot keep a Starbucks TL. Our really good one finally quit after 15 years at Target over 2 years ago and we’ve gone months without. We’ve had 3 since then and months in between. One guy lasted literally a weekend at my store. The other lasted a few months and gave no notice, just a “hey, i’m done after i clock out today” and the other just quit after like 3ish months.

We also cannot keep a Service and Engagement TL. We should have 4. Currently have 2. It has been almost 2 years of a revolving door for that 3rd spot and 3 people that lasted just over their 90 days before dipping out. I haven’t stopped laughing, but also want to die.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 11, 2020)

Outside hires?


----------



## RandomTM007 (Sep 11, 2020)

Me! Target was my second job and in August I got an almost $5 an hour raise at my FT job, so it was an obvious choice to quit Target for the second time. I miss the discount most of all.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Sep 14, 2020)

RandomTM007 said:


> Me! Target was my second job and in August I got an almost $5 an hour raise at my FT job, so it was an obvious choice to quit Target for the second time. I miss the discount most of all.


That and the 401k are only reasons I've not left.  Target talks like they are so special because they pay $15 an hour.

I find it disgusting that I've been there 5 years and get same pay as newbies they want me to train.

I used to love Target.  I don't anymore.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 14, 2020)

The pay situation happens everywhere in retail and it's happened for many years. It did at my old job and it's the same way at my husband's food distribution center job.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 14, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> That and the 401k are only reasons I've not left.  Target talks like they are so special because they pay $15 an hour.
> 
> I find it disgusting that I've been there 5 years and get same pay as newbies they want me to train.
> 
> I used to love Target.  I don't anymore.



Anymore it feels like the best way to stay relatively happy at Target is to stop caring and don't bust your ass


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 4, 2020)

Yet another person quit but this time in middle of the shift. He got to 4 in afternoon before he said he fuck it. He was already quitting but dang he couldn't even complete his two weeks. Another woman disappeared months ago. I have no idea what happened to her. Another team member transferred to another department. I don't understand why we keep that damn cafe open if everybody runs for the hills everytime we hire somebody new. Everybody in my store who works cafe hates it. I have never seen a single person that I worked with say they like it. Everyone says they hate it everyone.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 5, 2020)

VM demoted & transferred.
GMTL3 demoted & transferred
Pfresh TL demoted & transferred
S&ETL quit.

All within a span of 3 weeks.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 5, 2020)

Three demoted and transferred...was there something kinky going on that broke nepotism rules?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 5, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Three demoted and transferred...was there something kinky going on that broke nepotism rules?


Nah, my store is just absolute garbage.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2020)

I heard there are multiple stores in my district with no SD right now.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 6, 2020)

Just found out a deli team member quit and of course it was one of the few people that could me a break or a lunch at shit Avenue.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Oct 6, 2020)

TL walked out, another TL NCNS his way out of the job,  and an ETL quit with no job lined up


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Oct 7, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> TL walked out, another TL NCNS his way out of the job,  and an ETL quit with no job lined up



Is your STL the devil?


----------



## Hope4Future (Oct 7, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> TL walked out, another TL NCNS his way out of the job,  and an ETL quit with no job lined up


Damn, it sounds like it will be a rough quarter 4 at your store unless those positions are replaced ASAP.


----------



## OK Then (Oct 7, 2020)

GMTL said F this and walked out the door. Said too much pressure and not enough support. He was a good leader. Very supportive.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 7, 2020)

This company I swear... smh.


----------



## JiJi (Oct 13, 2020)

One of my fulfillment TMs walked out over the weekend, because "they're giving me all the batches with INF, and the TL is bullying me over my INF score"
Well, my dear ex-TM, if you actually checked for the items in the back, on the line, in quarantine, in reshop, other possible floor locations, and not just the one spot your device tells you to look, you probably would've found a good chunk of them. 
You could also just, ask one of us to help you look. It's not a bother to me to pause what I'm doing to help look, especially considering a lot of stuff is flexed in weird spots.
Our TL wasn't bullying you either - they're required to have those talks with you considering your INF % was literally always 10%+ and the higher ups were getting on their case about it. 

Nevermind that we literally have no control over what items are in a batch, dunno where you got that thought from honestly.


----------



## strawberrie (Oct 14, 2020)

Apparently my store’s GM ETL walked out the other night! The store has completely fallen apart since.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2020)

bmb1897 said:


> Apparently my store’s GM ETL walked out the other night! The store has completely fallen apart since.


Yeah, one person can make a store or break it sometimes... Sorry for those who remain, but congrats and best of luck to the GM ETL heading for greener pastures.😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 14, 2020)

We had a young man on the line, 4am unload who was a nice kid, quiet and got the job done.  One fine morning about 1/2 way through the unload the TL was busting his ass for no reason.  She was a horrible trashy bitch.  He told her that she was a piece of shit team lead and walked out, 530am!  He was at the point, the 1st 90 deg bend on the line.  She would continually shove shit at him.  His win, he got a decent job shortly thereafter.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 14, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> We had a young man on the line, 4am unload who was a nice kid, quiet and got the job done.  One fine morning about 1/2 way through the unload the TL was busting his ass for no reason.  She was a horrible trashy bitch.  He told her that she was a piece of shit team lead and walked out, 530am!  He was at the point, the 1st 90 deg bend on the line.  She would continually shove shit at him.  His win, he got a decent job shortly thereafter.


Karma hit the daily double there...😁


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 15, 2020)

If the idiot TL had realized it was in everyone's best interest to clean up the crap on the floor, stop the throwers for 30 seconds, do some quick organizing, do some pallet restacking and let the team catch their breath the unload would have gone better and people would not be tripping and falling all the time.  When there was a spill, quickly clean it up.  Takes 30 seconds.  Instead she'd just throw cardboard on top of a detergent spill and push even faster.  Her diminished capacity caused a lot of issues.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 15, 2020)

In contrast a few of the prior TL's in LOG were very good, reasonable and intelligent folks.  Same for our original ETL.  They moved on.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 15, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> We had a young man on the line, 4am unload who was a nice kid, quiet and got the job done.  One fine morning about 1/2 way through the unload the TL was busting his ass for no reason.  She was a horrible trashy bitch.  He told her that she was a piece of shit team lead and walked out, 530am!  He was at the point, the 1st 90 deg bend on the line.  She would continually shove shit at him.  His win, he got a decent job shortly thereafter.


Well hopefully the bitch gets fired. That's no way to treat workers.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 15, 2020)

Well.....she bit herself on her own ass.  Stupid is as stupid does.  Shortly after The Captain disembarked the Ship of Shit, she mysteriously disappeared.  She had been a transfer from another Dog not out of her own volition shall we say.  There were far too many complaints about her despicable treatment of certain individuals.  I won't go into too much detail but y'all know what I mean.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2020)

Promoted to guest, was she?


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 15, 2020)

I do believe so.  Most of us would still be there slinging hot dog relish and cat litter but the regime change was the straw that broke the proverbial dog's back.  We miss Ad Set on Sunday mornings then maybe knocking out a bale or two.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 15, 2020)

Throughout my career, whenever I've suffered through bad leadership, I've always tried to remind myself how many district managers, store managers and immediate surpervisors I've seen come and go, while I'm still standing. In my two-plus years at Target, I'm already on my second SD and third TL, as well as third HR-ETL. Entire AP team has changed as well.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Throughout my career, whenever I've suffered through bad leadership, I've always tried to remind myself how many district managers, store managers and immediate surpervisors I've seen come and go, while I'm still standing. In my two-plus years at Target, I'm already on my second SD and third TL, as well as third HR-ETL. Entire AP team has changed as well.


 
Very good point. I've been at spot for 2 years and we are on our 3rd SD. The front end has had 3 ETL-SEs, and we are onto our 3rd HR. I like all but one TL. She might know her shit, but she makes her team miserable.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Oct 17, 2020)

An important TL that’s been at my store over a decade is making their way out....and it’s because of their shitty ETL who the district and SD won’t get rid of despite all the complaints and issues TM’s, TL’s and even other ETL’s have about them. This ETL treated him like garbage on many occasions and put absurd pressure on him.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 17, 2020)

Apparently no one wants to work my store lol. Our gm etl was fired months ago no replacement. Finally our hr stepped down to fill the role (claiming they need more floor experience to become an stl?) So we got a new hr. Who quit a week later. Two more later we have had one now for month.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 17, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Apparently no one wants to work my store lol. Our gm etl was fired months ago no replacement. Finally our hr stepped down to fill the role (claiming they need more floor experience to become an stl?) So we got a new hr. Who quit a week later. Two more later we have had one now for month.


Sounds like my shit Avenue lol. Nobody wants to work that either.


----------



## balthrop (Oct 17, 2020)

countingsheep said:


> Apparently no one wants to work my store lol. Our gm etl was fired months ago no replacement. Finally our hr stepped down to fill the role (claiming they need more floor experience to become an stl?) So we got a new hr. Who quit a week later. Two more later we have had one now for month.


there is a store in the District I am in that the company uses as a dumping ground…


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 17, 2020)

My old Dog had a Log TL who lasted a few days.  Never met her.  She just stopped coming in a few days after orientation.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 17, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> VM demoted & transferred.
> GMTL3 demoted & transferred
> Pfresh TL demoted & transferred
> S&ETL quit.
> ...


*Update* Inbound TL hired to replace the GM3/Inbound TL quit after a month. The extra TL we hired was moved into the Inbound position to replace him. Got word today he quit. I was really rooting for him.


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 17, 2020)

A team member who regularly did carts and baskets in the morning quit. I heard that she was asked to stay later than her scheduled shift, which was causing issues with her commuting to her other job as the main reason she decided that it wasn't working out.


----------



## Rastaman (Nov 17, 2020)

Inbound TL is fucking brutal, especially now.   I did flow through 4th quarter twice and it nearly killed me. Of the last 5 people to have the job, I'm the only one still with Spot.

Everyone else either quit or got fired..


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 17, 2020)

We had a new style guy quit after his first shift. Handed his badge to the lead on the way out after close. She was shocked. We were all very jealous of him -_-


----------



## strawberrie (Nov 18, 2020)

bmb1897 said:


> Apparently my store’s GM ETL walked out the other night! The store has completely fallen apart since.


Follow up! So i’ve recently been an on-demand TM for the last 4 weeks. I started in May this year and initially loved my job but then we got a new SD in July and the GS-TLs were blaming me for things I had evidence that I wasn’t doing, so i quickly became unhappy. Long story short I found a new job, was going to put in my two weeks but decided to move into on-demand to help out during the holidays and have a fall back if my new job fell through due to covid reasons. 
Turns out, I’m not the only one who was unhappy. In the 4 weeks I was OD, the GM ETL officially quit (he was on loa the whole time), HR ETL quit, and one of the GM TLs quit. All in the 4 weeks I was gone!


----------



## OK Then (Nov 19, 2020)

Two VMs in less than two months. We can’t keep them. District visits destroy them even though our store looks awesome.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 19, 2020)

A style tm quit without notice. Thank you. You sucked


----------



## Hope4Future (Nov 26, 2020)

One of the recently hired TPS quit on Tuesday. He also had a second job working in the morning for the local sanitation agency so he was closing and waking up at like 3:00 or 4:00 AM in the morning and he said that he couldn't handle working both jobs anymore. He was friendly but sometimes he got on my nerves because he would complain when I was cleaning the self-checkout registers after every guest so I'm sort of relieved that he's gone.


----------



## OrderSickUp (Nov 26, 2020)

Losing two tech and two SFS/GM. And that doesn't include the seasonals who are NCNSing because their training is garbage.


----------



## Jaxtone (Dec 3, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> That and the 401k are only reasons I've not left.  Target talks like they are so special because they pay $15 an hour.
> 
> I find it disgusting that I've been there 5 years and get same pay as newbies they want me to train.
> 
> I used to love Target.  I don't anymore.


Same here!! Been with Target for 13yrs and paid like a cashier and working like asTeam Leader do!! If not only for the 401k.


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 4, 2020)

GSAJackie said:


> Same here!! Been with Target for 13yrs and paid like a cashier and working like asTeam Leader do!! If not only for the 401k.


Paying a newbie the same as someone experienced never made any sense because the the experienced person is more efficient in their job and can do more.

It's not like you are saving money by cutting the hours of a person that makes more. 

This is why annual reviews are meaningless because your base pay just gets reset to the minimum.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Dec 4, 2020)

Since March:

Fired - GM ETL, Fulfillment TL, 3 TSS, other assorted TMs
Quit - SETL (ncns'd), Style TL, SS ETL, AP ETL, APS, 2 TSS, many TMs
Transferred - Style TL, assorted TMs

We started Q4 with 1 seasoned TSS, 1 TSS back from LOA.

At the height of the pandemic we had 73 people on LOA.

I'm exhausted!


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 5, 2020)

ClosingQueen said:


> Since March:
> 
> Fired - GM ETL, Fulfillment TL, 3 TSS, other assorted TMs
> Quit - SETL (ncns'd), Style TL, SS ETL, AP ETL, APS, 2 TSS, many TMs
> ...


IMHO management turnover is the greatest indicator of a poorly run business. 

You need to look at turnover rate in the district AND COMPARE IT to individual stores.

We recently received a replacement ETL and Closing LOD. I got the impression they didn't transfer by choice. That also contributes to turnover too.

I urge everyone (in any industry) to talk their peers and potential co-workers before accepting a job offer. Too many people forget that interviewing is a two-way street.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 6, 2020)

A couple of people in Deli quit so they took people from shit ave to cover for it. The last person who quit there didn't even show up for their last shift. Why do the two weeks if your not gonna show for the last one?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 6, 2020)

I almost had to do that.

When I got the formal acceptance letter for the new job the start date listed was 15 days away. I had to drop everything to go in to Target that day to submit a 14 day notice.

It was perfect timing for writing the new schedule so I requested I not be scheduled on day #14, give me one day off between old job and new job. Fortunately they did that because the new job called the next week and told me to start a day early.

If I had been scheduled on the last official day I'd have needed to choose between working at ending job or at new job.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 11, 2020)

I noticed that another checkout advocate who was also cross-trained in Guest Services hasn't been here in a couple of weeks so I'm guessing that she quit. The old ETL-GM also hasn't been here since September or so and he was replaced by a younger ETL-GM so I'm assuming the previous ETL-GM retired or quit.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 11, 2020)

Right now though you can't assume anyone quit because of Covid and people needing to be gone for about 2 weeks.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 11, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> I noticed that another checkout advocate who was also cross-trained in Guest Services hasn't been here in a couple of weeks so I'm guessing that she quit. The old ETL-GM also hasn't been here since September or so and he was replaced by a younger ETL-GM so I'm assuming the previous ETL-GM retired or quit.



The old ETL could be on extended LOA and they sent you a baby ETL to cover. Why not just ask a TL or another ETL what happened to the old one?


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 11, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> The old ETL could be on extended LOA and they sent you a baby ETL to cover. Why not just ask a TL or another ETL what happened to the old one?


I just feel awkward asking about if any team members went on an LOA and I just don't feel like it's my business. I'm just reporting on some team members that I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 11, 2020)

I know Covid leaves are a huge deal right now.. We are getting help from sister stores cause we are so short right now.. I had to sit out for a couple weeks on a exposure and didn't care who knew.. And also people are working weird shifts right now.. We have a bunch of people doing over nights since they are trying to cut them exposure to people in general. Dayside people often ask me if "so and so" is still here and usually the answer "he/she is doing overnights."


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m pretty sure our guy SETL is out the door he hasn’t been able to work a full consecutive wk straight since he’s started


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 12, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> I’m pretty sure our guy SETL is out the door he hasn’t been able to work a full consecutive wk straight since he’s started


Well if he couldn't do that then good riddance to him.


----------



## balthrop (Dec 13, 2020)

we thought a long term person quit but it was just the 'rona as them hip kids say

-- Edit --
forgot to add:
they're back and it was just the whole abundance of caution self quarantine thing.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2020)

I like the term/title "checkout advocate."  So MBA'ish.


----------



## ttr001 (Dec 13, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I like the term/title "checkout advocate."  So MBA'ish.



Advocating for people getting the h3ll out of the store


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 13, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I like the term/title "checkout advocate."  So MBA'ish.


It's a really silly spinoff of what was supposed to be "Guest Advocate". Why not just call us "Revenue Agents" 🤣


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> It's a really silly spinoff of what was supposed to be "Guest Advocate". Why not just call us "Revenue Agents" 🤣


Target and their silly names. I'm a Style Consultant, don't cha know.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Dec 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Target and their silly names. I'm a Style Consultant, don't cha know.


Or "Front Of Store Attendant." I liked the older title better, myself.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 14, 2020)

TheCartGuy said:


> Or "Front Of Store Attendant." I liked the older title better, myself.


Cart Bitch 😂


----------



## TheCartGuy (Dec 14, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Cart Bitch 😂


Sad to say, it's more apt.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm a barista, in charge of caffination application.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I'm a barista, in charge of caffination application.


Not infusion?  Or caffeine mixologist?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 14, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Not infusion?  Or caffeine mixologist?


Infusion Mixologist


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2020)

Most days I'm a decaf dealer to all these damn Karens.


----------



## Hope4Future (Dec 19, 2020)

I was surprised to hear this, but one of my store's SETL put in their two weeks notice since he found another job and their last day was yesterday. I haven't seen my other SETL in a month and I know it's probably going to be difficult to navigate next week without an SETL.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 20, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> Paying a newbie the same as someone experienced never made any sense because the the experienced person is more efficient in their job and can do more.
> 
> It's not like you are saving money by cutting the hours of a person that makes more.
> 
> This is why annual reviews are meaningless because your base pay just gets reset to the minimum.


I find it abhorrent the way Target "rewards" it's people and yes, it causes a LOT of anger that we, with many years tenure, train newbies to earn exactly our same wage.

It's actually embarrassing to work for a company that treats people like that.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> I find it abhorrent the way Target "rewards" it's people and yes, it causes a LOT of anger that we, with many years tenure, train newbies to earn exactly our same wage.
> 
> It's actually embarrassing to work for a company that treats people like that.


Most retail treats the rank and file employees that way. Unless you are in management and negotiate pay, you aren't getting diddly for experience.

When I first started working at Sears in the mid-80s, if minimum wage or starting wage went up, everyone who had been there for five years or less got a bump in pay. By the mid- 90s they did away with that, as well as time and a half for working on Sunday.

Retail is not the place to be if one is looking for fairness,  or recognition that shows up in the paycheck for going above and beyond.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2020)

Another job, I actually felt sorry for one of my coworkers.  We did the exact same work.  The one side task, it was a matter of one person could be picked and she was equally competent.  We worked the exact same hours.  I simply had put up with more years of bullshit than she had.

She made $9.50 an hour.  I made $17.50 an hour.

Would I give mine back?  No.  Did I think that she was horribly underpaid?  Yes.

When she mentioned that on Sundays she was actually paying her child care provider more per hour than she was making, it was just all sorts of wrong.

Experience really isn't all that.  Someone coming in can be even more competent in the matter of a few months than many of the folks that had been there longer.

Bitching that experience should mean better pay, how much of that is a wanting of longevity recognized?  What all is done in an entry level job that can't be picked up quickly by a newcomer?


----------



## TheCartGuy (Dec 20, 2020)

As of this past Friday, I am free.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 20, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Another job, I actually felt sorry for one of my coworkers.  We did the exact same work.  The one side task, it was a matter of one person could be picked and she was equally competent.  We worked the exact same hours.  I simply had put up with more years of bullshit than she had.
> 
> She made $9.50 an hour.  I made $17.50 an hour.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. We've had seasonals who in a couple of weeks were better than long-timers. I think work ethic is actually more important.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 20, 2020)

FrontEndBitch said:


> I’m pretty sure our guy SETL is out the door he hasn’t been able to work a full consecutive wk straight since he’s sta


He probably sees that


happygoth said:


> Most retail treats the rank and file employees that way. Unless you are in management and negotiate pay, you aren't getting diddly for experience.
> 
> When I first started working at Sears in the mid-80s, if minimum wage or starting wage went up, everyone who had been there for five years or less got a bump in pay. By the mid- 90s they did away with that, as well as time and a half for working on Sunday.
> 
> Retail is not the place to be if one is looking for fairness,  or recognition that shows up in the paycheck for going above and beyond.


It's still inhumane no matter how you lable it.
It's a complete and utter joke that we make the same amount of money as a 16-year-old kid sliding in for a break on vacation at Christmas.

I'm not going to train anymore of them.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Dec 21, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Most retail treats the rank and file employees that way. Unless you are in management and negotiate pay, you aren't getting diddly for experience.
> 
> When I first started working at Sears in the mid-80s, if minimum wage or starting wage went up, everyone who had been there for five years or less got a bump in pay. By the mid- 90s they did away with that, as well as time and a half for working on Sunday.
> 
> Retail is not the place to be if one is looking for fairness,  or recognition that shows up in the paycheck for going above and beyond.


You are absolutely correct.  And sadly so.  

I see around me, including myself, people that knock themselves out to do not just a good job but a GREAT job at Target and nobody (in the last year) bothers to say thank you or even acknowledge it.  

Instead, and I've talked with others in the store, persons with disabilities, even though we've performed WAY ABOVE "standards", Target is trying to make us quit.  

It sounds counter intuitive and IS counter intuitive but is happening right in front of me.

I don't even know what to say anymore.  

I used to LOVE my job at Target.  I REALLY did!  

It took just 2 people to put the store to misery.  

No one there is excited and happy about anything anymore.  A complete change from a year ago today.  Last year, today, everyone still loved Target.

It's hard to accept as I wanted to be one of those long term people and make a difference.

I tried very hard.  I just got worn down from being barked at by this new, idiotic ETL.  She's unbelievably stupid abd spiteful.

It only takes one cockroach to take down a building.  Target hired one and the store went from on top to garbage in no time.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 21, 2020)

Used To Be Sane said:


> You are absolutely correct.  And sadly so.
> 
> I see around me, including myself, people that knock themselves out to do not just a good job but a GREAT job at Target and nobody (in the last year) bothers to say thank you or even acknowledge it.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are going through this. Same thing happened at my store.


----------



## RFIDgun (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm pretty sure one of my crushes who's in Consumables quit because I don't see his name on this week's or next week's wall schedule.
Goodbye cute freezer boy 😢


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 4, 2021)

My co worker is quitting to focus on business classes at school.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 5, 2021)

RFIDgun said:


> I'm pretty sure one of my crushes who's in Consumables quit because I don't see his name on this week's or next week's wall schedule.
> Goodbye cute freezer boy 😢


I wouldn't assume that until the next schedule comes out.

I was only scheduled 5.5 hours this week but 24 the week after. Actually one of of best truck team members wasn't scheduled at all that week.

I am more annoyed that I would have planned a trip if I had known I wasn't being scheduled for so few hours that week.  Actually Target posted the schedule two days late the week I got 5.5 hours.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 12, 2021)

A Guest Services team member who also watched the front quit last week. I think she was still in school and I heard she has enough money saved up for her tuition and she couldn't balance working with her classes. It's unfortunate that she is leaving since she also mentioned that she wanted to be a team leader in the future and we only have a couple of those in the front-end.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2021)

HR wouldn't approve an LOA for school?
Harsh.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 13, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> HR wouldn't approve an LOA for school?
> Harsh.


I'm not sure if the team member even wanted an LOA. I haven't spoken to her lately so I really have no idea exactly why she quit.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 23, 2021)

A team lead (I think he was GM team lead) was promoted and is transferring to another store. I remember that when I first started, he was a GSTL, then he became a closing lead before he moved to the GM team lead position. I will miss his experience although he was sarcastic and overly blunt at times.


----------



## ElectroDevil (Jan 23, 2021)

We've lost one TL and the seasonal TMs, who  would have stayed if given the choice. Even the people who hate the store don't quit. Not many other options.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 18, 2021)

One of the guest service/flex team members put in their two weeks and is quitting since she found another job. She seemed to be really good at both but she did complain about our ETL-SE occasionally so maybe that played a part in why she decided to move on.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 18, 2021)

I am not going to give too many details to avoid my store being identified. Details in my post are slightly fudged.

Two AP TMs have been axed. AP hours have been axed.

I can't imagine how this could possibly go wrong!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Feb 18, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I am not going to give too many details to avoid my store being identified. Details in my post are slightly fudged.
> 
> Two AP TMs have been axed. AP hours have been axed.
> 
> I can't imagine how this could possibly go wrong!


I would ask how can they afford to dump AP members/hours, but I won't (officially).


----------



## Bosch (Feb 18, 2021)

Three fulfillment TMs and two in market. All in the same week.  And a bunch of GM people are ready to quit since they are fucking sick of picking OPU/SFS instead of doing their jobs. With the snow storm we had over the last weekend only two fulfillment TM's actually showed up.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 18, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Three fulfillment TMs and two in market. All in the same week.  And a bunch of GM people are ready to quit since they are fucking sick of picking OPU/SFS instead of doing their jobs. With the snow storm we had over the last weekend only two fulfillment TM's actually showed up.


We are having the same issue but with fast service. If cashiering is so important why do we have only one cashier until noon???


----------



## Bosch (Feb 18, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We are having the same issue but with fast service. If cashiering is so important why do we have only one cashier until noon???



My store OPU's blow up about 10am and when the SFS/OPU opening people start hitting lunches so people who would back up are now picking orders soooo its a shit show. And you can't pull from the two people from guest service since drive ups are now constant so they can't leave to back up cause that is always when someone shows up for their order.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 18, 2021)

Losing two of the best OPU people I have. They're both moving away 
We always lose the good ones and the lazy people never leave..


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 19, 2021)

Bosch said:


> My store OPU's blow up about 10am and when the SFS/OPU opening people start hitting lunches so people who would back up are now picking orders soooo its a shit show. And you can't pull from the two people from guest service since drive ups are now constant so they can't leave to back up cause that is always when someone shows up for their order.



If you have a 6 am cleaner, they need to go lunch then too. I notice the cleaner always seems to be dead last in priority. I can see why, but that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 19, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> If you have a 6 am cleaner, they need to go lunch then too. I notice the cleaner always seems to be dead last in priority. I can see why, but that doesn't make it any easier.



We have a cleaner from 5am to 8:30am a few days a week..


----------



## balthrop (Feb 20, 2021)

not technically quitting as they are still in the store but most of the market team are this close to just walking themselves out the front door.  they are not a happy group of people being underscheduled on purpose will kinda do that to you.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 20, 2021)

Bosch said:


> We have a cleaner from 5am to 8:30am a few days a week..


We have a cart cleaner 6 am to 2:30, and then they overlap with someone from 2-10. All day coverage. Before opening hours the cart cleaner does roaming cleaning.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 20, 2021)

balthrop said:


> not technically quitting as they are still in the store but most of the market team are this close to just walking themselves out the front door.  they are not a happy group of people being underscheduled on purpose will kinda do that to you.


That is our entire store at this point and freight is starting to pile up all over our back rooms.. And pallets in the coolers to the point of we are going to have issues this coming week taking a C&S delivery since we have nowhere to put them.


----------



## balthrop (Feb 20, 2021)

Bosch said:


> That is our entire store at this point and freight is starting to pile up all over our back rooms.. And pallets in the coolers to the point of we are going to have issues this coming week taking a C&S delivery since we have nowhere to put them.


hmm… yep this.  we are going to have to get a pair of shoehorns to cram in the produce and bananas.

and every one at C&S needs to get the stupid slapped out of them.  esp the tool bags that load the trailer.  they must have a drunken monkey toss darts at board to plan out how to load the trailers they send us.

the rest of the food aisles are just as trashed and to top it off they are beginning to talk about inventory it will take weeks to get ready the state we are in ie the whole store is literal shit city wrt to inventory.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 21, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Losing two of the best OPU people I have. They're both moving away
> We always lose the good ones and the lazy people never leave..


Becuase the good people are tired of doing all the work while the lazy ones get away with it and they never get recognized for their hard work. Meanwhile mangement is overlooking it and doing nothing most of the time because it's the Tarshit way.They want to look for something new and hopefully better.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 22, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Becuase the good people are tired of doing all the work while the lazy ones get away with it and they never get recognized for their hard work. Meanwhile mangement is overlooking it and doing nothing most of the time because it's the Tarshit way.They want to look for something new and hopefully better.


Literally me irl


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 22, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Literally me irl


Oh that is not right.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 22, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Oh that is not right.


I know  Honestly, I don't know why I bother working so hard.


----------



## Caliwest (Feb 26, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We have a cart cleaner 6 am to 2:30, and then they overlap with someone from 2-10. All day coverage. Before opening hours the cart cleaner does roaming cleaning.


At our store "roaming" is the operative word.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 26, 2021)

Just learned of two people leaving - one is a TL who's moving to another store.  Another is a TM who took a COVID LOA and was really angry that they didn't get slotted into their former position upon return (even though everyone who went on LOA was told they'd have A job when they came back but no promises about the SAME job).  They didn't hide their displeasure about it either.  I say good riddance to the entitled attitude.


----------



## Hope4Future (Mar 4, 2021)

I heard that the ETL-AP at my store received a promotion and is transferring to another store. I'll definitely miss her, she was almost always positive and even-kneeled. Another service advocate/drive-up team member put in his two weeks as well. I thought he was going to be on-demand but I guess he found another job and is moving on.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 8, 2021)

Lost yet another new TL befoee her second week. Finally got a VM aftet over a year without. She is already talking of leaving. Two styl tms and three electronics quit. Front lane TL got fired (justified the perv) and our DTL is stending in as our store manager as ours walked out and never came back. 2021 has been fun.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Mar 8, 2021)

We only have 1 style TL right now as our ETL left and they haven't found a replacement and the other two TLs quit. We currently have 30+ quarantine bins in the fitting room and style freight hasn't been pushed in 2 days. Also our GM ETL has been out for some reason for over a month and their temp doesn't come in until the 17th. Oh yeah and we have inventory in a week...


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 8, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> We only have 1 style TL right now as our ETL left and they haven't found a replacement and the other two TLs quit. We currently have 30+ quarantine bins in the fitting room and style freight hasn't been pushed in 2 days. Also our GM ETL has been out for some reason for over a month and their temp doesn't come in until the 17th. Oh yeah and we have inventory in a week...


F

Seriously, man. That's a situation I don't wish on anyone at work.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 8, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> We only have 1 style TL right now as our ETL left and they haven't found a replacement and the other two TLs quit. We currently have 30+ quarantine bins in the fitting room and style freight hasn't been pushed in 2 days. Also our GM ETL has been out for some reason for over a month and their temp doesn't come in until the 17th. Oh yeah and we have inventory in a week...


30+ quarantine bins?! Who...wha...how...omg. 

I mean, I come in to two racks of unsorted reshop and I'm pissed.


----------



## desertcoyote (Mar 8, 2021)

I quit. Eleven years at two stores in two states as Service Desk/Cash Office.  Frankly I couldn't fit in at the 2nd store.  I'm lucky and found a great position outside of retail/service industry and couldn't be happier.  I have to admit my anxiety and stress levels have dropped to near zero.


----------



## jenna (Mar 8, 2021)

desertcoyote said:


> I quit. Eleven years at two stores in two states as Service Desk/Cash Office.  Frankly I couldn't fit in at the 2nd store.  I'm lucky and found a great position outside of retail/service industry and couldn't be happier.  I have to admit my anxiety and stress levels have dropped to near zero.


May I ask about your new career?


----------



## desertcoyote (Mar 8, 2021)

jenna said:


> May I ask about your new career?


I work as a government regulator at one of the local casinos.  I conduct investigations, run audits and verify gaming machine programs too ensure the integrity of the games, but I was mainly hired because I was good at speaking with and reading people.  Probably why I was good at the Service Desk too.  Honestly it was like I won the lottery; full time position with decent pay/benefits/retirement.


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Mar 8, 2021)

Our SETL got termed and our VM is stepping down


----------



## Rastaman (Mar 9, 2021)

Came back after a weekend off and found out half my dry grocery team put In their 2 week notice. One of my market guys is retiring,  3 people from fulfillment just quit.  Swap shift board at my store is 3 pages long.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 10, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Came back after a weekend off and found out half my dry grocery team put In their 2 week notice. One of my market guys is retiring,  3 people from fulfillment just quit.  Swap shift board at my store is 3 pages long.


Dang what kind of crazy shit is this? That's insane to have swap shift board as big as this.


----------



## CosmicFish (Mar 10, 2021)

One of the ETLs at my store was "invited to leave" just recently when someone told the SD about the relationship the ETL was having with one of the Store TLs. The kicker is this particular ETL instigated several sexual harassment investigations shortly after joining the store a year ago that got several TMs and one ETL fired...😲


----------



## slowhands (Mar 11, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Dang what kind of crazy shit is this? That's insane to have swap shift board as big as this.


Our HR hides the swap shift board in her office because of "covid". Yeah sure.


----------



## OK Then (Mar 11, 2021)

We are bleeding good employees. TMs are tired of the whip cracking the TLs are doing at the behest of the district and the TLs are tired of being yelled at by the district.
Sad because we are one of the top selling, most organized stores in the area. It’s never good enough.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 11, 2021)

CosmicFish said:


> One of the ETLs at my store was "invited to leave" just recently when someone told the SD about the relationship the ETL was having with one of the Store TLs. The kicker is this particular ETL instigated several sexual harassment investigations shortly after joining the store a year ago that got several TMs and one ETL fired...😲


Well there is a difference between harassment and a consensual relationship. The relationship may get one invited to leave, but it's not on the egregious level of harassment.


----------



## CosmicFish (Mar 11, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Well there is a difference between harassment and a consensual relationship. The relationship may get one invited to leave, but it's not on the egregious level of harassment.


A claim of harassment was exactly what Target was trying to prevent in this situation and why the ETL was pushed out and not the TL. While most companies won't forbid office romances, they draw the line at relationships between employees of unequal stature. In our case, even though the TL did not report directly to the HR ETL (really, you would think an HR ETL would have more sense), the HR ETL still had influence over the TLs schedule, hours, etc. which made this an unequal relationship. If the TL had been fired, he could have filed a case of sexual harassment against Target.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 12, 2021)

CosmicFish said:


> A claim of harassment was exactly what Target was trying to prevent in this situation and why the ETL was pushed out and not the TL. While most companies won't forbid office romances, they draw the line at relationships between employees of unequal stature. In our case, even though the TL did not report directly to the HR ETL (really, you would think an HR ETL would have more sense), the HR ETL still had influence over the TLs schedule, hours, etc. which made this an unequal relationship. If the TL had been fired, he could have filed a case of sexual harassment against Target.


The fact it wasn't the one ranked lower to be pushed out is progress in itself. Usually when this happens the higher ranked one keeps his or her job.


----------



## L4D (Apr 10, 2021)

Our HR ETL put in her notice last week and decided that yesterday would be her last day. Can’t say I blame her, honestly I’m happy for her.


----------



## CosmicFish (Apr 10, 2021)

L4D said:


> Our HR ETL put in her notice last week and decided that yesterday would be her last day. Can’t say I blame her, honestly I’m happy for her.


We have a new HR ETL, just started this month. Bets are already being taken as to how long she'll last. And rumor has it we're getting a new SD as well. Quite the revolving door, our store...sigh.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 11, 2021)

Service advocate and cashier termed in the past 2 weeks. 3 market team members out on Covid leave, hopefully back soon. 2 market team members quit. 1 more market team member put in his 2 weeks yesterday. Front end TMs are scared of more terminations. Market TL is exhausted. We are also on our 3rd GM ETL in less than a year.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 11, 2021)

GM ETL quit before his 1 year with Spot. Sister stores in my district, 1 lost their SD to Amazon, the other store the SD walked out before Easter all in the same week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 13, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> GM ETL quit before his 1 year with Spot. Sister stores in my district, 1 lost their SD to Amazon, the other store the SD walked out before Easter all in the same week.


🤔, this sounds very familiar.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 13, 2021)

Planosss said:


> 🤔, this sounds very familiar.


Haha we probably close lol


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 13, 2021)

HR ETL promoted. GS TM transferring. Style TM transferring and another Style TM on a 3 month LOA. Almost no veteran TMs left. Style TL actively searching outside Target. Flex TL actively searching outside Target. Veteran Tech TM leaving Target. Average of 10 C/Os a day with 3-4 NCNSs. Store has great metrics though but for how long???

Send help!


----------



## balthrop (Apr 13, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> HR ETL promoted. GS TM transferring. Style TM transferring and another Style TM on a 3 month LOA. Almost no veteran TMs left. Style TL actively searching outside Target. Flex TL actively searching outside Target. Veteran Tech TM leaving Target. Average of 10 C/Os a day with 3-4 NCNSs. Store has great metrics though but for how long???
> 
> Send help!


As long as the metrics are green they will do nothing. If the metrics dip them those remaining will get flogged until the metrics improve.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 13, 2021)

balthrop said:


> As long as the metrics are green they will do nothing. If the metrics dip them those remaining will get flogged until the metrics improve.


True... here's how it will probably play out. The remaining veterans will be pushed to the breaking point and will start dropping, metrics will begin to slip, TLs and ETLs will step in to keep metrics from slipping too much, TLs and ETLs will start dropping (seeing some of this already). New leadership or new team or both? I just don't know but such is the life of retail I guess. 🙃


----------



## Times Up (Apr 13, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> True... here's how it will probably play out. The remaining veterans will be pushed to the breaking point and will start dropping, metrics will begin to slip, TLs and ETLs will step in to keep metrics from slipping too much,


Yup, my old store has ETL HR  dismantling Easter and setting Summer/Seasonal.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 13, 2021)

Times Up said:


> Yup, my old store has ETL HR  dismantling Easter and setting Summer/Seasonal.


This happens at my store all the time.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 14, 2021)

Times Up said:


> Yup, my old store has ETL HR  dismantling Easter and setting Summer/Seasonal.



Our ETL HR doing a set? Yeah no.. 

We had our entire Starbucks crew quit in the same two weeks.. Their TL was told she was useless garbage by the SD so she quit and her TM"s followed her cause they were just as pissed off. GSTL and three cashiers, three inbound, one flex TM.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 14, 2021)

A couple more GS team members quit, one to focus on school and the other moved (not sure if she transferred to another store where she moved or if she found another job). A couple of long-time HR team members retired as well. During my fifteen, a Style team member expressed frustration from being called for back-up so much and told me she wants to quit and find another job as well.

There is barely any coverage at the front-end but I'm still getting 30+ hours because we've had so many team members quit or go on LOA. I'm really starting to feel burnt out and frustrated as a result of all of this.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 22, 2021)

Flex TL put in 2 week's notice. Still about 10 C/Os a day with 1-3 NCNSs thrown in for good measure. Closing team is picking OPUs and/or pulling OFOs. We haven't zoned in a long time...we also won't get a new HR ETL for a couple of months.


----------



## socalsailor (Apr 22, 2021)

ETL GM-P2 (over 30 years, fired)
3 Markets TMs
SETL
Food Service TL
HRTM
3 FLEX TM
2 Inbound TM
1 Inbound TL
GM P2 TL
18 SD/ Checkout Advocates
3 Style TMs
2 Closing Experts
1 TSS (later rehired as Style Closer)

Bonus ETL-SE is gone for health reasons, and we still have 1/2 Closing TL positions open

So saying we are short staffed is on under estimate even though we are a AAA++ store


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> ETL GM-P2 (over 30 years, fired)


What for?


----------



## socalsailor (Apr 22, 2021)

Yetive said:


> What for?


No one really knows but she was gone one day and they had a replacement training the next day


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2021)

Brutal.


----------



## TheCartGuy (Apr 22, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> No one really knows but she was gone one day and they had a replacement training the next day


That's not just fast, but hyperspace fast.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 22, 2021)

Wonder if age discrimination reared its ugly head...


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 22, 2021)

It always does!  Every business, every year.  Nothing new.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 22, 2021)

Just had a GSTL, one Style TL, one flex TM, one market TM and three inbound all this week either leave or drop notice.

It's basically so bad at my store if you want 40hrs you can work 40 since we are so short handed.


----------



## balthrop (Apr 23, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> No one really knows but she was gone one day and they had a replacement training the next day


They had that shizz planned for awhile to have it play out like that.


----------



## Hope4Future (Apr 23, 2021)

A guest service team member that had previously become on-demand is officially done at the end of this week. I also heard a couple of other guest service team members put in their notice that I didn't notice previously.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 23, 2021)

ive always wanted to respond to this post, with a simple answer:  
ME. 

But let me tell u,  many of us are quitting this month and early next month.   Our receiver, 2 plano, 2 more market (we already lost 3 Incl. me), 2 front end, 2 team leads left last week.   a lot of us are super burnt out.  some of our department ppl are coming to work depressed and complaining everyday to me.  mentally drained and feeling like we are in prison.   thats how it felt like at our store.


----------



## socalsailor (Apr 23, 2021)

balthrop said:


> They had that shizz planned for awhile to have it play out like that.


That’s what we were thinking cause if they had planned on retiring we would have known and there would have been a card and a little party probably


----------



## Times Up (Apr 23, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> No one really knows but she was gone one day and they had a replacement training the next day



Saw something similar at my store, except we all knew it was coming.  Suddenly a 25+ yr. TL was being written up left and right.  It wasn't uncommon to see her trying to work  with red puffy eyes.  Finally they told her to "retire" or they'd performance her out.   They even had a retirement party for her with pizza and a cake.  Talk about awkward.  Sad, sad situation.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 23, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> ive always wanted to respond to this post, with a simple answer:
> ME.
> 
> But let me tell u,  many of us are quitting this month and early next month.   Our receiver, 2 plano, 2 more market (we already lost 3 Incl. me), 2 front end, 2 team leads left last week.   a lot of us are super burnt out.  some of our department ppl are coming to work depressed and complaining everyday to me.  mentally drained and feeling like we are in prison.   thats how it felt like at our store.



Exactly. We get it is work and sometimes it is hard work. But this constantly not being given support and accused of being lazy cause we are not superhuman and at least in fullfillment don't just find all the stuff in the sea of freight that is everywhere and in pallets of stuff that is two weeks old if not older. It gets old and then you just get pissed off. You get very tired of leadership being flippant that "you just need to move faster and look harder." When they won't come out of their office. 40hrs is great for a while but burn out is a big killer and most of leadership hasn't worked long enough to actually know it's a thing until it hits them in the face. I am fighting it, big time right now.. 

I haven't quit won't for a while, I have plans for the next year so I am just kind of waiting it out but I did just put in the request to reduce my hours.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 24, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Exactly. We get it is work and sometimes it is hard work. But this constantly not being given support and accused of being lazy cause we are not superhuman and at least in fullfillment don't just find all the stuff in the sea of freight that is everywhere and in pallets of stuff that is two weeks old if not older. It gets old and then you just get pissed off. You get very tired of leadership being flippant that "you just need to move faster and look harder." When they won't come out of their office. 40hrs is great for a while but burn out is a big killer and most of leadership hasn't worked long enough to actually know it's a thing until it hits them in the face. I am fighting it, big time right now..
> 
> I haven't quit won't for a while, I have plans for the next year so I am just kind of waiting it out but I did just put in the request to reduce my hours.


take an LOA or just a vacation.  I didnt do that and kept telling myself i could keep going, but little things started to irritate me each day: annoying customer, management, coworkers behaviors, etc and it just built up for me causing some paranoia and anger. your mental health is important.   start planning your exit and your next move so its an easy transition for you.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 24, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> take an LOA or just a vacation.  I didnt do that and kept telling myself i could keep going, but little things started to irritate me each day: annoying customer, management, coworkers behaviors, etc and it just built up for me causing some paranoia and anger. your mental health is important.   start planning your exit and your next move so its an easy transition for you.



There ain't shit they can do to me, they are fucking amateurs compared to some other jobs I have done. I just cut my hours down to what I want, nothing more. If they schedule less = good for me.. I get to sit back and watch them implode.


----------



## L4D (Apr 27, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> ive always wanted to respond to this post, with a simple answer:
> ME.
> 
> But let me tell u,  many of us are quitting this month and early next month.   Our receiver, 2 plano, 2 more market (we already lost 3 Incl. me), 2 front end, 2 team leads left last week.   a lot of us are super burnt out.  some of our department ppl are coming to work depressed and complaining everyday to me.  mentally drained and feeling like we are in prison.   thats how it felt like at our store.


This is me and all our leads at the moment. We are all super miserable, as I'm sure it's the whole store and we just got a new SD after not having one for all of Q4 who is new to the company. He lacks empathy and micro-manages the HELL out of everyone. I will be putting in a LOA this month and if I can find something steady while I'm gone I won't be coming back.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2021)

Lost a floor TL & two more have put in their two weeks.


----------



## SoftlinesTM2018 (Apr 27, 2021)

ETL SS, 5 Fulfillment TMs, a fulfillment TL, and about 10 checkout advocates


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 27, 2021)

On the bench TM, Beauty and Tech TL, Market TM, FF TM, the primary truck thrower put in notice, 3 style DBOs, and 2 Drive up TMs.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 28, 2021)

So one of the leaders that closed on weekends quit.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Apr 28, 2021)

GM ETL is leaving soon I believe. One SETL just got terminated. 2 Service Advocates putting in their 2 weeks in soon. We get 3-4 callouts daily now it seems.


----------



## socalsailor (Apr 28, 2021)

GuestObsessed531 said:


> GM ETL is leaving soon I believe. One SETL just got terminated. 2 Service Advocates putting in their 2 weeks in soon. We get 3-4 callouts daily now it seems.


What happened with the SETL, I've been told to get fired as an SETL you have to literally steal Bertha.


----------



## Proficient (Apr 28, 2021)

Fulfillment Tm just put in their two weeks Sadge


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 28, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> What happened with the SETL, I've been told to get fired as an SETL you have to literally steal Bertha.



Nah. But you do have to steal stuff...most likely gift cards.


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Apr 29, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> What happened with the SETL, I've been told to get fired as an SETL you have to literally steal Bertha.


Without giving away too much, there was an incident involving a Black TM where she said made a comment involving the phrase "your kind" (she's white). She'd been around for 20 years though and seemed to be in the process of getting performanced out anyway. It seemed like the first opportunity to act on it.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 29, 2021)

Two more OPU/SFS peeps dropped notice this week.. That leaves three people in the store that are actual Flex TM's. Four have quit in the last month.. Not even sticking around for reviews.. And you can tell when someone is about to drop their two weeks, they call out a few times use some of that sick time, or take a vacation and just not come back from it.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 2, 2021)

A front-end team member who primarily worked at self-checkout put in her two weeks and her final day was on Thursday. She was at Target for at least 4 years and I'll definitely miss her seeing that when I closing self-checkout, she was working 12:00 PM-5:00 PM and would let me know if there were any issues with the registers.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 3, 2021)

After all the 0.5% pay increases at our store I am sure there will be many people quitting.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 3, 2021)

Several Market TMs quit after a TL change in that department.  (The former Market TL left on her own volition, as far as I know.)  The new TL is actually the same person who had the job before transferring to another store and was my TL for way too long before he became Market TL - micro-manages, plays favorites, gaslights non-favorites.  I've said zip to any of the Market TMs, figuring they'd find out what he's like soon enough.  And they did!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 4, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> After all the 0.5% pay increases at our store I am sure there will be many people quitting.


One of my coworkers said to the TL who gave him the review that the ink to print the review was probably worth more than his actual raise


----------



## Dream Baby (May 5, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> One of my coworkers said to the TL who gave him the review that the ink to print the review was probably worth more than his actual raise


They have extra ink at my store because our product labels have such tiny font!


----------



## L4D (May 7, 2021)

Today is my last day before my LOA kicks in for a little over a month, and I’m hoping I can find something else so I never have to return.

Both of our GMTLs put in their notice this week. Our Style TL is going on LOA at the end of this month to spend time with her kids for the summer. One SETL will be gone at the end of the month.


----------



## Anelmi (May 7, 2021)

I've heard there is a TON of shakeup at the top levels too. I know some bigwigs in my district have recently got the boot. Like shockingly so.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 7, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> I've heard there is a TON of shakeup at the top levels too. I know some bigwigs in my district have recently got the boot. Like shockingly so.



That seems kind of odd with the company doing so well overall.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 7, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> That seems kind of odd with the company doing so well overall.


I think a lot of that is due people spending more money at our store because of the pandemic.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 8, 2021)

The only ETL position AND 6 out of the 9 TL positions opened this month 

- 4 of them have been filled this week - all  with 19 year old children
-the new ETL is 21

I know 18 is supposed to be adult ...... but damn, feels like a high school in here


----------



## Rastaman (May 8, 2021)

Ageism is alive and well at Target.  Whenever a TL position opens,  they fill it with someone under 25.


----------



## ClosingQueen (May 8, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Ageism is alive and well at Target.  Whenever a TL position opens,  they fill it with someone under 25.


I'm over 50 and a TL but you are right on the money about ageism. I took my current position, Closing Leader, 2 years ago with the goal of moving up to ETL. Meanwhile every 20 something TL has a mentor and all that. I'm over here just dealing with all the bullshit that comes with running a store at a little more than an incoming TL. Can't wait for my vacation next week! Time to reevaluate my path at Spot.


----------



## Rarejem (May 8, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> One of my coworkers said to the TL who gave him the review that the ink to print the review was probably worth more than his actual raise


One year when I was capped I told the TL that they paid out more to  write a review, have their meetings, enter the data , and to sit and spend both of our time to listen to "what a valuable tm" than what my annual raise amounted to. It was rather satisfying to feel their discomfort.


----------



## lucidtm (May 9, 2021)

Definitely ASANTS - but most of our management is 30+ with the bulk of them being near 40 or over. We do have 2 ETL in their 20's but the one busts her butt working even more hours than she should be, doing enough work for 4 team members. The other is ETL HR. I like her. But she doesn't do too much. IDK what the HR job entails, really, or if they're even supposed to try and help push when they aren't busy... Even our SD pushes in C&D.

Don't get me wrong, I was a young manager back in the day (not for Target) but it seems that 90% of kids these days have a very low work ethic overall. If I were hiring for team lead or ETL I'd have to have personally seen someone young proving their work ethic before I even entertained the idea of hiring/promoting. 

I also think that our management being older is the reason our turnover isn't that bad. There isn't a whole lot of drama. Those that have quit have done so for school or because they needed more hours. Management never leaves unless it's to go to another store to move up the ladder.


----------



## balthrop (May 10, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> One year when I was capped I told the TL that they paid out more to  write a review, have their meetings, enter the data , and to sit and spend both of our time to listen to "what a valuable tm" than what my annual raise amounted to. It was rather satisfying to feel their discomfort.


Well you did better than I did. I just started laughing.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 13, 2021)

Too many to mention.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 13, 2021)

We just lost our SD straight up came in and quit.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 13, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> We just lost our SD straight up came in and quit.


Wow, that sounds bananas! I wish you the best while your store is looking for a new SD and I hope you can keep your heads above water.


----------



## Rastaman (May 13, 2021)

That happened in my district too. SD just gave his keys to HR. 

They probably found another job.  I know a lot of ETL/SDs who left Target.  Tired of working 80 hour weeks.


----------



## Bosch (May 16, 2021)

Another flex TM, and the one we all cheered was our Front end ETL, he was as useless as tits on a bull.. I have never actually seen a person dance and Irish Jig but I saw three front end people actually try when they were told.. Cause this dude had half the front end quit because of him. He quit cause I guess he was about to be fired or on track to be.. Confirmed by some others in leadership.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 16, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Another flex TM, and the one we all cheered was our Front end ETL, he was as useless as tits on a bull.. I have never actually seen a person dance and Irish Jig but I saw three front end people actually try when they were told.. Cause this dude had half the front end quit because of him. He quit cause I guess he was about to be fired or on track to be.. Confirmed by some others in leadership.


Happy for you.  Dead weight gotta go !


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 16, 2021)

Some days I think it’s just gonna be me. But I keep telling myself to hold out for the survey next month, not the only reason but, hey.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 16, 2021)

We’ve had 6 tms and 2 tls quit within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Caliwest (May 16, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> Ageism is alive and well at Target.  Whenever a TL position opens,  they fill it with someone under 25.


True but so far our under 25 TL kicks azz.


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 16, 2021)

At my store it is currently: Who just got fired or is being pushed out? Too many to name, but it seems like anyone that has been here longer than 5 or so years is on the chopping block. Even if they are a good TM or TL, they are being forced to move to non-desirable work centers (GS to cashier only or cleaning, or anywhere to cleaning).

It’s really depressing because there are some people that have been working here for 10-15 years and depend on this job and have honestly put in good work. Meanwhile our young hired out of college ETL that has seemingly lived a pretty privileged life has no issue treating them so disrespectfully they quit or eventually firing them for things when their performance is probably better than half the friends/ family friends they have hired. Anyway, end rant lol


----------



## Dream Baby (May 17, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> That happened in my district too. SD just gave his keys to HR.
> 
> They probably found another job.  I know a lot of ETL/SDs who left Target.  Tired of working 80 hour weeks.


I hope they take some time off before starting their new position.

That being said companies (not just Target) don't seem to realize that


Caliwest said:


> True but so far our under 25 TL kicks azz.



Target needs to convince TLs to take the promotion to ETL.

TLs realize that transition means more hours but not that much more money because ETLs are salaried.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I hope they take some time off before starting their new position.
> 
> That being said companies (not just Target) don't seem to realize that
> 
> ...


TL is a nice comfortable spot of freedom between micro-managed to over managed.

tm has it tough, etl has it stressful. 
 A good TL can stay out of the fray but a bad TL can get squashed between a rock and a hard place.  
Depends on how you manage things.  

in my opinion, ETL NOT worth the amount of extra bennies.


----------



## Yetive (May 17, 2021)

I make more than the ETLHR at my store.  Not just if you do the math to figure out hourly pay for the ETL--straight make more.  If we figured out his hourly rate, I don't see why anyone would do that job for that pay, stress, and hours worked.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 17, 2021)

Yetive said:


> I make more than the ETLHR at my store.  Not just if you do the math to figure out hourly pay for the ETL--straight make more.  If we figured out his hourly rate, I don't see why anyone would do that job for that pay, stress, and hours worked.


This...I complain about cleaning because it's the most boring job in the store, but heck if it isn't nice to not worry about all the stuff ETLs have to do.


----------



## Bosch (May 17, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Another flex TM, and the one we all cheered was our Front end ETL, he was as useless as tits on a bull.. I have never actually seen a person dance and Irish Jig but I saw three front end people actually try when they were told.. Cause this dude had half the front end quit because of him. He quit cause I guess he was about to be fired or on track to be.. Confirmed by some others in leadership.



Slight correction, the ETL did not quit, he was in fact fired. Investigation happened, why? I am not sure have a few ideas but none confirmed other that there was an investigation on him and he was fired. That was confirmed to me.. Either way people are dancing. We will take it..


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 18, 2021)

Bosch said:


> Slight correction, the ETL did not quit, he was in fact fired. Investigation happened, why? I am not sure have a few ideas but none confirmed other that there was an investigation on him and he was fired. That was confirmed to me.. Either way people are dancing. We will take it..


Going to guess shoplifting. I've noticed assholes are never just assholish in just one area.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 18, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I hope they take some time off before starting their new position.
> 
> That being said companies (not just Target) don't seem to realize that
> 
> ...


Not in my store. 4 etls were fired this past year. My favorite a month ago.


----------



## Yetive (May 19, 2021)

Yikes.  What for?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 19, 2021)

All of them poor work performance. Not meeting timelines for truck. Not meeting guest service goals. Anything the SD can get them on.


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2021)

Wow. I think it usually takes a lot to get rid of ETLs. Your SD doesn't play games.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 21, 2021)

With modernization it’s very easy to hold them accountable.


----------



## Hope4Future (May 25, 2021)

Without going into too many details, a team member was arrested by police yesterday. It actually happened just after I clocked out so I didn't see the police come into the store and take the team member to their car. I'm assuming that means the team member has been let go at this point.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Without going into too many details, a team member was arrested by police yesterday. It actually happened just after I clocked out so I didn't see the police come into the store and take the team member to their car. I'm assuming that means the team member has been let go at this point.


Does Target automatically fire if the offense isn't stealing?


----------



## DBZ (May 25, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Without going into too many details, a team member was arrested by police yesterday. It actually happened just after I clocked out so I didn't see the police come into the store and take the team member to their car. I'm assuming that means the team member has been let go at this point.



Not necessarily. We had someone go to jail and come back. It was a drug related charge and she was not arrested at work. She was an interesting one!


----------



## Berry (Jun 3, 2021)

Our tm's are dropping like flies.  Too few hours and way too many expectations.  DBO's are so micromanaged, that they should just get rid of that title.  The store never has air conditioning.  Sweat runs down faces.  Water bottles not allowed.  However, there is NO time to go to the backroom for a drink just so you won't pass out.  Many new people leave feeling none of it is worth $15.00 per hour.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 3, 2021)

Berry said:


> Our tm's are dropping like flies.  Too few hours and way too many expectations.  DBO's are so micromanaged, that they should just get rid of that title.  The store never has air conditioning.  Sweat runs down faces.  Water bottles not allowed.  However, there is NO time to go to the backroom for a drink just so you won't pass out.  Many new people leave feeling none of it is worth $15.00 per hour.


Dang call EEOC and document everything. Water is a basic human right. The fact that people are suffering like that needs to be addressed.


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Jun 5, 2021)

Shorter list: who hasn’t quit


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 6, 2021)

Berry said:


> Our tm's are dropping like flies.  Too few hours and way too many expectations.  DBO's are so micromanaged, that they should just get rid of that title.  The store never has air conditioning.  Sweat runs down faces.  Water bottles not allowed.  However, there is NO time to go to the backroom for a drink just so you won't pass out.  Many new people leave feeling none of it is worth $15.00 per hour.


A lot of fast food restaurants near me are hiring paying up to $14 hour.

People will take lower paying job especially if the schedule are more flexible.

For example if you work 20 hours a weeks you would only make $20 less.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 6, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> A lot of fast food restaurants near me are hiring paying up to $14 hour.
> 
> People will take lower paying job especially if the schedule are more flexible.
> 
> For example if you work 20 hours a weeks you would only make $20 less.


Fast food work sucks. I'd take Target any day over any type of food service job. Thank you for reminding me that I don't have it that bad!


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 6, 2021)

Yup we are hemorrhaging  people.  Like 10 so far in the last pay check. 
Hell we were getting a new person in tech.  They lasted 1 whole day.  Market source is down to 1 person who just doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Jun 7, 2021)

I did.  Last day was yesterday.

See ya later, Spot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> I did.  Last day was yesterday.
> 
> See ya later, Spot.


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> I did.  Last day was yesterday.
> 
> See ya later, Spot.


Good luck and hope your gonna be happy where your going!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 7, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> I did.  Last day was yesterday.
> 
> See ya later, Spot.


----------



## MrT (Jun 9, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> I did.  Last day was yesterday.
> 
> See ya later, Spot.


Another good one gone, cant say i blame you good luck


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 19, 2021)

Another couple of checkout advocates put in their notice/stopped showing up last week and another one is rumored to have quit without two weeks notice. In addition, an HR team member who was previously a checkout advocate is transferring to another store where she will become a team lead since she needed consistent hours every week. I will certainly miss her as she started working at Target right when I started and we've become very close. 

I also forgot that a Front of Store attendant NCNS his way out of a job. I guess he got tired of constantly being pulled to back-up in addition to his other duties.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 20, 2021)

HR TM, two more fullfillment TM's. Our Receiver has been on LOA, and keeps extending it. A couple of truck TM's said fuck it. A 3rd long time fullfillment TM is interviewing with not really planning on giving notice she is done with the micromanaging bullshit.. Two Style TM's are about to quit it's getting real severe in here.. To the point we are rolling trucks cause we don't have people to move the damn freight.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 20, 2021)

Bosch said:


> HR TM, two more fullfillment TM's. Our Receiver has been on LOA, and keeps extending it. A couple of truck TM's said fuck it. A 3rd long time fullfillment TM is interviewing with not really planning on giving notice she is done with the micromanaging bullshit.. Two Style TM's are about to quit it's getting real severe in here.. To the point we are rolling trucks cause we don't have people to move the damn freight.


And even if you did, they will all get pulled for fast service and it won't get done anyway!


----------



## TheCartGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> Another couple of checkout advocates put in their notice/stopped showing up last week and another one is rumored to have quit without two weeks notice. In addition, an HR team member who was previously a checkout advocate is transferring to another store where she will become a team lead since she needed consistent hours every week. I will certainly miss her as she started working at Target right when I started and we've become very close.
> 
> I also forgot that a Front of Store attendant NCNS his way out of a job. I guess he got tired of constantly being pulled to back-up in addition to his other duties.


I don't like NCNS, but in a way I don't blame the FOSA for doing it (formerly being one myself).


----------



## Bosch (Jun 21, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> And even if you did, they will all get pulled for fast service and it won't get done anyway!



More like pulling all of them in rotation to pick OPU batches since we have skeleton crew for OPU.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jun 21, 2021)

Bosch said:


> More like pulling all of them in rotation to pick OPU batches since we have skeleton crew for OPU.


OPU in my store is well taken care of even if understaffed; if they don't have the people they'll get TLs in on it. Even an ETL or two will if it gets really bad


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 1, 2021)

The entire fullfillment team just walked out during a group visit..... roflmao


----------



## GMTM (Jul 1, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The entire fullfillment team just walked out during a group visit..... roflmao


I really, really hope you’re not from my store.  

But with the way our FF has been treated lately...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 1, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The entire fullfillment team just walked out during a group visit..... roflmao


To that FF team on behalf of FF/SFS teams everywhere: Thank you and Good Luck in your future endeavors!  May your actions send a long overdue message to leadership and open some Corporate eyes…


----------



## Bosch (Jul 1, 2021)

New HR TM in her first week. Left a post it note on her computer. "I quit " and walked out.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 1, 2021)

Bosch said:


> New HR TM in her first week. Left a post it note on her computer. "I quit " and walked out.


So no support from their ETL?


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 1, 2021)

Bosch said:


> New HR TM in her first week. Left a post it note on her computer. "I quit " and walked out.


Sounds like the guy who quit with a note on the register in the middle of a shift saying he quit.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 1, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> So no support from their ETL?



How do I explain our HR ETL? Rocks have more skills than she does.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 1, 2021)

Bosch said:


> How do I explain our HR ETL? Rocks have more skills than she does.


We had an HR ETL like that who was replaced by a similarly skilled HR ETL. Between her and a couple other bad ETLs, (all of them being women) I found myself thinking a lot, "I'm not saying women can't manage. I'm saying women HERE can't manage."

Note, I am a woman.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 1, 2021)

Like everyone. Lol. We got a new gm etl. He’s a Dick. So tons, including myself, have left in the last 2 months. All 3 gm tl, vm, 2 setl, and many many tms.

got myself a Monday-Friday gig so I like to go in the store on sundays to see the disaster it has become.


----------



## WinterRose (Jul 1, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> The entire fullfillment team just walked out during a group visit..... roflmao





Ashfromoldsite said:


> Like everyone. Lol. We got a new gm etl. He’s a Dick. So tons, including myself, have left in the last 2 months. All 3 gm tl, vm, 2 setl, and many many tms.
> 
> got myself a Monday-Friday gig so I like to go in the store on sundays to see the disaster it has become.




Sorry, I'm too curious enough to want to know the back stories for these. 😅


----------



## GMTM (Jul 2, 2021)

3 of our closing experts, VM, style TL, GM TL, specialty sales TL, Tech, 2 market, 3 FF, 2 AP and 4 cashiers. 

We’re bleeding here...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Like everyone. Lol. We got a new gm etl. He’s a Dick. So tons, including myself, have left in the last 2 months. All 3 gm tl, vm, 2 setl, and many many tms.
> 
> got myself a Monday-Friday gig so I like to go in the store on sundays to see the disaster it has become.


Did you retire?


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 2, 2021)

Let's see, in the last 2 months...

Fulfillment TL
ETL-HR
S&E TL
ETL-GM
Food Service TL
GM TL #1 (Inbound/OTC/Chem/Paper/Pets)
Style TL
GM TL #2 (Seasonal/Home/Kitchen/Dom)

Of those 8 spots, we have only filled Fulfillment TL...with an external. It's going to be a super fun BTC season!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 2, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> Let's see, in the last 2 months...
> 
> Fulfillment TL
> ETL-HR
> ...


Shit that proves how stressful the job really is.


----------



## DBZ (Jul 2, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Shit that proves how stressful the job really is.



or maybe the SD is awful


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 2, 2021)

DBZ said:


> or maybe the SD is awful


Well anything could be possible.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you retire?


No not old enough.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> No not old enough.


We’re you hired before 12-31-2002?
Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours. (If you were age 45 or older and an active team member on December 31, 2002, five years of credited and continuous service will qualify under the grandfathered rule. Note: If you left the company and were rehired January 1, 2003 or after, you need to meet the 10-year eligibility rules.)


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Sorry, I'm too curious enough to want to know the back stories for these. 😅


The sd solution to everything is write them up. 4 etls in the last year or so were fired.  The new gm etl transferred from another town. He’s awful. He doesn’t understand what a dbo is. Everyone gets moved to a new area several times a day. Then yelled at for not getting anything done. Within 2 weeks of him starting, all 3 gm tl quit. But they all have new good jobs out of retail so they’ve been actively looking. The vm was just a coincidence that she found something better at the same time. The setls were both getting yelled at weekly for the cashiers not greeting guests good enough. Like it’s absolutely ridiculous the guest service they expect. 
3 key long time (more than 20 years) dbos including myself, all left. Our hours were cut and moved later in the day. I need 40 hours and always got it before this guy came along. Because of my long history and many tl and etl positions I’ve held in my past, I was utilized to the stores advantage. But rewarded with hours. Not with this guy.
My new job just dropped in my lap. Insurance company, weekdays only, and closed all holidays. Left work at noon today and off til Tuesday. All paid and not with pto.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We’re you hired before 12-31-2002?
> Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours. (If you were age 45 or older and an active team member on December 31, 2002, five years of credited and continuous service will qualify under the grandfathered rule. Note: If you left the company and were rehired January 1, 2003 or after, you need to meet the 10-year eligibility rules.)


Quit once and came back. My 28 years is all combined. You have to be 55.  This isn’t the first time I’ve posted I left the company. Lmao!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Quit once and came back. My 28 years is all combined. You have to be 55.


Congrats on the new job


----------



## isthatathing (Jul 2, 2021)

At my store in the last month, GM ETL and S&E ETL.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We’re you hired before 12-31-2002?
> Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours. (If you were age 45 or older and an active team member on December 31, 2002, five years of credited and continuous service will qualify under the grandfathered rule. Note: If you left the company and were rehired January 1, 2003 or after, you need to meet the 10-year eligibility rules.)





Ashfromoldsite said:


> Quit once and came back. My 28 years is all combined. You have to be 55.


So… IF over 55 AND hired after 2003 with 10 years credited and continuous service, then…..what ?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 2, 2021)

WinterRose said:


> Sorry, I'm too curious enough to want to know the back stories for these. 😅


I'm not really sure other than our leadership is completely abysmal and morale is horrible... might've all gone to Amazon


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> So… IF over 55 AND hired after 2003 with 10 years credited and continuous service, then…..what ?


Spot has a new trick on retirement, average hours worked for 1 year. 1k


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 2, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot has a new trick on retirement, average hours worked for 1 year. 1k


I’m confused, Do you mean 1k max for retirement ? ,  1 avge week pay ?  , one year of pay ?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 2, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I’m confused, Do you mean 1k max for retirement ? ,  1 avge week pay ?  , one year of pay ?


I think you have to work at least 1000 hours per year, and you have to do it for ten years.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> So… IF over 55 AND hired after 2003 with 10 years credited and continuous service, then…..what ?


You retire and keep your discount. I could care less about the discount.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2021)

And get vacation paid out, even if you are not a payout state.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 2, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We had an HR ETL like that who was replaced by a similarly skilled HR ETL. Between her and a couple other bad ETLs, (all of them being women) I found myself thinking a lot, "I'm not saying women can't manage. I'm saying women HERE can't manage."
> 
> Note, I am a woman.



I am too, and have had great women managers, hell the inbound TL I work with right now is a young woman(25 or under) and she is kick ass! But some of these women you can tell were either the mean girls in high school or have skated on being cute and it shows when shit has to get done cause it just doesn't get done.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 2, 2021)

Yetive said:


> And get vacation paid out, even if you are not a payout state.


I used up all my vacation by posting all my shifts after I put in my notice. Lmao!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 3, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You retire and keep your discount. I could care less about the discount.


That’s all ?
The requirements make it seem like it’s something valuable.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 3, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> That’s all ?
> The requirements make it seem like it’s something valuable.



Not grandfathered into the pension?


----------



## Poofresh (Jul 3, 2021)

So I still talk to former coworkers since I quit.  She gave me an update this week that in the last three to four weeks, GM etl ditched the store, two TLs, HR EtL transferred to another state, and half of fulfillment quit. I asked her why they haven't left, she said they raised thier pay to $17 just so many more don't quit. Horrible times rn


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 4, 2021)

With this major exodus of employees I am very surprised we are still treated so poorly.  You would think that to retain people the pressure and unrealistic expectations would stop…but no, it continues.  How would a store survive with a skeleton crew ?  Are minimum sales even possible without new pogs set and lack of merch on the shelves ?  How about trying to make this a reasonable place to choose to work ?  Set, consistent schedules with enough hours like a real job.  Trust to get the workload finished without the do-nothing ETL breathing down your back micromanaging your every minute ?  So tired of trainees newbies just to have them leave before they know enough to be efficient.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 4, 2021)

2 more Fullfillment TMs, two more inbound. HR TM, and three style. The three style were the same day! All walk outs. It's getting severe in here.. We are starting unload trucks almost two hours later than we are supposed to since what is left of inbound has to push all the vehicles left from the day before since there isn't anyone to push them after inbound leaves. It's great when vendors roll in and they can't unload from our truck just getting started.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 4, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> That’s all ?
> The requirements make it seem like it’s something valuable.


Nope


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 4, 2021)

Times Up said:


> Not grandfathered into the pension?


I cashed out my pension the first time I quit and moved it to something else. My understanding is there is no more pension.


----------



## OK Then (Jul 6, 2021)

Inbound TL. Didn’t even last a month.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 6, 2021)

The twin that replaced her twin in the deli put her two weeks notice in. When I asked where she was going she said anywhere but here. That's sad that Tarshit pushed her to point where she quitting with no back up plan and recently acquired a lot of debt.


----------



## RedcardRebel (Jul 12, 2021)

One of my favorite team members recently quit. She was the first person I met here and had guided me through everything. Any questions, any concerns, anytime I thought I messed up there she was! Never annoyed by my millions of questions, never judged me, always more than willing to teach me anything when others just ignored me. She was so patient and kind. I was way more comfortable going to her instead of TLs or the ETL. You could tell she was  passionate about her job, honestly I'm surprised she wasn't a TL. She didn't boss people around or make them feel bad like the leads, she knew how to delegate tasks and speak to us like a real team. Everything ran so smoothly while she was here, she raised our spirits and really empowered us to make it right for the guests within reason. It already feels like something is off without her. This place always runs the good people off. And the people you think will quit or get terminated never do. They get promoted. Yikes.


----------



## GMTM (Jul 12, 2021)

HRTL, Cart Attendant, 2 Market TMs, GSA, Tech and another FF.  

All yesterday. 

They hired one style TM in the last month.


----------



## socalsailor (Jul 12, 2021)

GMTM said:


> HRTL, Cart Attendant, 2 Market TMs, GSA, Tech and another FF.
> 
> All yesterday.
> 
> They hired one style TM in the last month.


GSA? That positions been gone for a long time


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 12, 2021)

^^ Yes but some of us are still considered one.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 12, 2021)

It's almost easier to ask "who is still here?" You would think they would notice when all the OPU/SFS list the same person as the reason for quitting.. That retention metric is blood red. We have 16 year olds training 16 year olds it's so bad..


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 12, 2021)

And if they are actually training then they give a damn and soon you'll be losing the 16 year olds that could become something great.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Too many to mention.  As an HR Expert it’s becoming demoralizing.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 13, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> And if they are actually training then they give a damn and soon you'll be losing the 16 year olds that could become something great.



Yep. I used to see the 16 year old kids work through school graduate and sometimes stay but mostly transfer stores near the college they were going to. Now they don't bother they just quit for the most part. And the ones who did stay and now are college graduates in a retail field target pushes them away.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 14, 2021)

I heard that a Reverse Logistics team member put in their two weeks. He was originally a cart attendant before he became a GSTL and then eventually moved into Reverse Logistics. He was very knowledgeable, reliable and calm and I'm sure he'll be missed by everyone in the store.


----------



## OK Then (Jul 16, 2021)

Three more long time TMs. It’s to the point where there are very few people I even know/recognize anymore. When I started the majority of people had been there for years. Now most are new.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 16, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I heard that a Reverse Logistics team member put in their two weeks. He was originally a cart attendant before he became a GSTL and then eventually moved into Reverse Logistics. He was very knowledgeable, reliable and calm and I'm sure he'll be missed by everyone in the store.



You know it's bad when receivers call it a day, that gig I love it, set schedule, yes you physically work but no one tells you what to do for the most part.


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 19, 2021)

Our better TL just quit -_- leaving us with a descriminatry horror show of an etl. Thanks for not taking us with you boss 😢
Lost a style tm after 3 days of training. 4 gm quit. A cashier went to break and never came back. Pretty sure the backroom demon at her.
Aaaand our specialy sales etl has decided to be picky af on applicants and is throwing away every single interviewee. Soooo the disaster of no bodies and to much work continues.

Edit: omg my phone keyboard! Sorry to those thst read that with typos my gawd 🙄


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 19, 2021)

OK Then said:


> Three more long time TMs. It’s to the point where there are very few people I even know/recognize anymore. When I started the majority of people had been there for years. Now most are new.


Yes. Very few that learned from mistakes of last year.  Knowledge is power and knowledge is aided by experience - with no experience in the building there is very little knowledge.  Blind leading the blind and so much mis-information.  Best practice is gone, now it is ‘guess what to do’ Cause no one else knows either, sigh.


----------



## FMAVRITIAVG (Jul 22, 2021)

We had roughly 36 people quit in the past two months. It was significant enough for us to keep track of the number of people who have left.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 22, 2021)

With a shortage of workers and companies wooing with incentives I am shocked our store is still writing CA’s for stupid things - making people hate to be there and WANTING to leave.  I would think we would be appreciated for sticking with the company enough to let minor infractions slide a bit Rather than nit picking people to death and over working them with unattainable expectations.  Such low morale is hurting productivity As much as lack of work force.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 22, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> With a shortage of workers and companies wooing with incentives I am shocked our store is still writing CA’s for stupid things - making people hate to be there and WANTING to leave.  I would think we would be appreciated for sticking with the company enough to let minor infractions slide a bit Rather than nit picking people to death and over working them with unattainable expectations.  Such low morale is hurting productivity As much as lack of work force.


And on the flip side the things that should be addressed, like attendance, that just slide. You know it’s the same people over and over and just because they are popular they are kept.  We’ve even hired back some team members because they were liked and did you think their attendance would improve?


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 23, 2021)

Well we just lost our entired electronics team. 2 wk notices and job abandon. Yay us


----------



## GuestObsessed531 (Jul 23, 2021)

Our store director must be putting a lot of pressure on our store leadership to "get right or get left". ETLs of Specialty Sales & HR left the same week two weeks ago. Our ETL-SE was termed over the weekend after a District visit. We recently got a new ETL-GM in May too. Former Closing Lead left at the beginning of July. One of our SETL's just put in her two weeks too.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 23, 2021)

Softlines or Style TL left today, ETL HR left as well.. I am looking again, just had my resume redone by a pro. Had some HR stuff go down and it's not the first time but it involves the same ETL that is the reason for most of the GM people quitting aka an ETL who just doesn't do part of her job. And then tells you "tough luck, figure it out." She forgets figuring things out on the fly is what I do best.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 24, 2021)

ASANTS, but why is Spot willing to lose entire teams of good workers but not willing to fire that one ETL who drives them all out…🙄


----------



## Bosch (Jul 24, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ASANTS, but why is Spot willing to lose entire teams of good workers but not willing to fire that one ETL who drives them all out…🙄
> View attachment 12690



I don't know but this is the worst I have ever seen it. I don't have enough fingers to count the number of people who have quit cause of this ETL.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 25, 2021)

Bosch said:


> I don't know but this is the worst I have ever seen it. I don't have enough fingers to count the number of people who have quit cause of this ETL.


They're an ETL, they're practically untouchable. Unless their numbers start getting "bad". We lost ETLs because of that kind of crap.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 27, 2021)

Who quit finally fucking me that's who. Tired of their fucking lying and bullshit understaffing. Fuck this place!!!!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 27, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Who quit finally fucking me that's who. Tired of their fucking lying and bullshit understaffing. Fuck this place!!!!!





Best of luck to you in your future endeavors!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 27, 2021)

Congratulations on your self-promotion to guest!

What are you going to do next?


----------



## happygoth (Jul 27, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Who quit finally fucking me that's who. Tired of their fucking lying and bullshit understaffing. Fuck this place!!!!!


I hope you find something that makes you feel more happy and fulfilled. Remember that happiness comes from within and you are in control of your own destiny. Wherever you land, go in fresh with a positive attitude. Best of luck!


----------



## countingsheep (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol well the exodus co tinues! Lost our specialty sales tl and our br tl and our only teo remaining dbos in softlines. We have literally 4 cashiers foe an entire day. 1 beauty. 2 market. And now 2 softlines that only close. Wirh 1 straggling electeonica tm. So what happens qhen we run out of tms to even run the store 😂 and our new specialty etl is doing the idiotic i donr like these applicants and tossing any warm body we can gwt. Fml.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 28, 2021)

In the last 2 months,

TL-Inbound (PPC and Inbound)
ETL-GM
ETL-S&E (so called transfer)
TL-Market
ETL-Style
TL-Style
TL-S&E
TL-Inbound (Only Inbound)
Receiver
I know receiver isn’t a TL position but seems like one.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 29, 2021)

It’s so bad there are now signs at the TSC about bonuses if you refer a new TM. Bonuses paid in Target gift cards which can accumulate based on how long the new hire can stick it out.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 29, 2021)

I heard that one of the other Reverse Logistics team members is gone now. I think that there are no more Reverse Logistics team members left and that's why the Salvage, CRC and ESIM have all been piling up in the backroom (the other one put in their two weeks about a month ago).


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 29, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I heard that one of the other Reverse Logistics team members is gone now. I think that there are no more Reverse Logistics team members left and that's why the Salvage, CRC and ESIM have all been piling up in the backroom (the other one put in their two weeks about a month ago).


I thought they were getting rid of the Reverse Logistics position?


----------



## Shopgirl3 (Jul 29, 2021)

At the store I'm at, the door needs to be a revoling one lol
The latest I heard through the grapevine was the guy who pushed Plastics. Before him, it was the girl working One Spot. But I'm sure the list is longer.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 29, 2021)

My store also needs a revolving door. A lot of new hires don't like our leaders or the expectations. I'd be leaving too if I wasn't so damn picky about where I'm going next. I've already had other retail jobs...it's all the same garbage.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 29, 2021)

Cynder said:


> My store also needs a revolving door. A lot of new hires don't like our leaders or the expectations. I'd be leaving too if I wasn't so damn picky about where I'm going next. I've already had other retail jobs...it's all the same garbage.


Couldn't be more true about retail. My brother was treated like crap for speaking his mind and gave a choice either take the job of matenice or be fired after being told he wouldn't be retailed against for speaking his mind. I only wish he would have told me then I could have told him to get fired so we could have gotten unemployment for him because this is illegal. He didn't know that and ended up being so tired from the matenice job and undiagnosed at the time sleep apnea he got fired for sleeping on job. This was at Wal-fart.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 30, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I thought they were getting rid of the Reverse Logistics position?


I haven't heard that but it was still an existing position at my store, although there are no team members left anyway at my store.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jul 30, 2021)

I finally put in my two weeks today. I had strongly been considering putting in my two weeks for a while due to the stress from other team members leaving and a couple of occasions when I nearly hit compliance due to a lack of coverage. I'll miss a lot of my fellow team members, they were very cooperative and friendly but it felt like the right time to move on.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I finally put in my two weeks today. I had strongly been considering putting in my two weeks for a while due to the stress from other team members leaving and a couple of occasions when I nearly hit compliance due to a lack of coverage. I'll miss a lot of my fellow team members, they were very cooperative and friendly but it felt like the right time to move on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 31, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I finally put in my two weeks today. I had strongly been considering putting in my two weeks for a while due to the stress from other team members leaving and a couple of occasions when I nearly hit compliance due to a lack of coverage. I'll miss a lot of my fellow team members, they were very cooperative and friendly but it felt like the right time to move on.


Good luck!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 31, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I finally put in my two weeks today. I had strongly been considering putting in my two weeks for a while due to the stress from other team members leaving and a couple of occasions when I nearly hit compliance due to a lack of coverage. I'll miss a lot of my fellow team members, they were very cooperative and friendly but it felt like the right time to move on.


Good I hope you have something good lined up. No job is worth being treated like crap.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 1, 2021)

Congrats @Hope4Future 

While Target pays  a decent entry level wage, the expectations are downright unmanageable!  Good to see you set your boundaries and are moving on.


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 1, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good I hope you have something good lined up. No job is worth being treated like crap.


I wish I had something lined up but I don't. I've been studying coding during my free time and I'm hoping to get a job related to that. It's been difficult at times to focus on studying due to the accumulation of stress but I'll have some extra time to continue reviewing and studying after the two weeks ends.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 2, 2021)

Hope4Future said:


> I wish I had something lined up but I don't. I've been studying coding during my free time and I'm hoping to get a job related to that. It's been difficult at times to focus on studying due to the accumulation of stress but I'll have some extra time to continue reviewing and studying after the two weeks ends.


Good focus on school. The added stress this place was giving you was not worth falling behind.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 2, 2021)

We now have only 6 cashiers total in the store i cant with this place 6!!!! And our idiotic lead of specialty is literally throwing out any and all applicanta wighout open availability because she doesnt want to work around people. Beech we need bodies! We have 2 beauty tthats it. Now only 2 electronics. 4 apparel. And 1 literally 1 gm. Think market is the only one not hemoraging noe. Ffs give us bodies!!!!


----------



## balthrop (Aug 2, 2021)

Starbucks like all but two of the baristas and the lead are leaving in … 10 days. And no replacements anytime soon.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2021)

balthrop said:


> Starbucks like all but two of the baristas and the lead are leaving in … 10 days. And no replacements anytime soon.



Oh, they have replacements.
The people just know that's what they are yet.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 2, 2021)

Truck tl walked roday. Put their keys on aps desk and just walked. Truck etl just slapped doen teo weeks but isnt making it a secret he wont work thst out. Ffs. Can we just burn the store to the ground now. Not like anyone is left in it 🙄😡


----------



## balthrop (Aug 2, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> Truck tl walked roday. Put their keys on aps desk and just walked. Truck etl just slapped doen teo weeks but isnt making it a secret he wont work thst out. Ffs. Can we just burn the store to the ground now. Not like anyone is left in it 🙄😡


That was a coordinated effort. Which I applaud kinda maybe allegedly


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 3, 2021)

balthrop said:


> That was a coordinated effort. Which I applaud kinda maybe allegedly


Totally agree and like I do not blame them. Just wisht he remaining idiots would hire people replacing those leaving. The most disgusting part is our new SD is PROUD of all thst she is chasing out. Literally proud of it. Im just sitting here wondering if we will have ANYONE for 4th quarter :/


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2021)

Why? It's not like downsizing an office where the remaining people can hold the fractures together until burnout kicks in. Why is a lack of hands good?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 3, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> Totally agree and like I do not blame them. Just wisht he remaining idiots would hire people replacing those leaving. The most disgusting part is our new SD is PROUD of all thst she is chasing out. Literally proud of it. Im just sitting here wondering if we will have ANYONE for 4th quarter :/


Oh, you will. 

I think she's expecting the elves (Christmas help) to replace everyone and won't that be dandy.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 3, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Why? It's not like downsizing an office where the remaining people can hold the fractures together until burnout kicks in. Why is a lack of hands good?


It's the Shitty TMs vs No TMs game. Which is worse? Depends on the numbers I suppose. Are the shitty TMs causing the good ones to become disgruntled? Are the shitty TMs causing numbers and productivity to tank? 

If you're fully staffed and your numbers suck despite efforts to coach and turn the bad TMs around, isn't it better to get rid of them and operate shortstaffed? At least you can point to the lack of help and use it as a reason/excuse for the bad numbers. Of course, then you risk the good TMs that are left getting disgruntled because they have to pick up the slack. It's a lose-lose. I still say it's better to get rid of the TMs that are beyond help.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 3, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Oh, you will.
> 
> I think she's expecting the elves (Christmas help) to replace everyone and won't that be dandy.


Hope that SD likes red metrics…🙄


----------



## Hope4Future (Aug 3, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good focus on school. The added stress this place was giving you was not worth falling behind.


I'm not actually in school yet but I'm going to try and find a good school for coding near where I live. Personally, I prefer in-person learning compared to learning by yourself so I hope to find a good school soon and springboard my career.


----------



## Caliwest (Aug 4, 2021)

happygoth said:


> It's the Shitty TMs vs No TMs game. Which is worse? Depends on the numbers I suppose. Are the shitty TMs causing the good ones to become disgruntled? Are the shitty TMs causing numbers and productivity to tank?
> 
> If you're fully staffed and your numbers suck despite efforts to coach and turn the bad TMs around, isn't it better to get rid of them and operate shortstaffed? At least you can point to the lack of help and use it as a reason/excuse for the bad numbers. Of course, then you risk the good TMs that are left getting disgruntled because they have to pick up the slack. It's a lose-lose. I still say it's better to get rid of the TMs that are beyond help.


Yes. To both. And, then, " whatever" when your new gmetl was a glorified cashier in a previous life. Disgruntled has been replaced by "bitter" , which is much much worse....we simply transfer. Shines a greater light upon from where we came.


----------



## JiJi (Aug 4, 2021)

Welp, looks like I'm out as well. Some stuff going on irl and I've been indefinitely stuck out of state taking care of legal things with my family.
Not how I wanted to go, but it is what it is.


----------



## Caliwest (Aug 4, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> And on the flip side the things that should be addressed, like attendance, that just slide. You know it’s the same people over and over and just because they are popular they are kept.  We’ve even hired back some team members because they were liked and did you think their attendance would improve?


This our ETL. Lie that you were in the building but no answer as to why you didn't let us in...cameras please.


----------



## JustMeT (Aug 5, 2021)

happygoth said:


> It's the Shitty TMs vs No TMs game. Which is worse? Depends on the numbers I suppose. Are the shitty TMs causing the good ones to become disgruntled? Are the shitty TMs causing numbers and productivity to tank?
> 
> If you're fully staffed and your numbers suck despite efforts to coach and turn the bad TMs around, isn't it better to get rid of them and operate shortstaffed? At least you can point to the lack of help and use it as a reason/excuse for the bad numbers. Of course, then you risk the good TMs that are left getting disgruntled because they have to pick up the slack. It's a lose-lose. I still say it's better to get rid of the TMs that are beyond help.


At my store, the crappy team members are being trained to be team leads, all because of their buddy buddy-ness with the TLs, HRETL, Etc... and for some reason they have total attitudes with one of the best workers we have, who is now quitting. So there's massive amounts of favoritism going on, and the bad seeds actually get treated with respect if they're in with the TL crowd.


----------



## jenna (Aug 5, 2021)

We have had some terrible TLs.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 5, 2021)

And some terrible ETLs…


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 6, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> And some terrible ETLs…


IMHO the terrible ETLs I have had were all 23 years olds with one year of work experience usually just their internships with Target.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 6, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> IMHO the terrible ETLs I have had were all 23 years olds with one year of work experience usually just their internships with Target.


YES.


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 8, 2021)

HR ans front lanes tl are quitting. We now have our SD who is tickled punk for chasing everyone away. A specialty etl who is homophobic, trnasphobic, and overal a horrible person. And one softlines tl. Thats it for management 🙄 
We lost another style person. 2 of our 6 total cashiers quit. Im just. . .gonna go get my floaties -_-


----------



## Times Up (Aug 8, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> We lost another style person. 2 of our 6 total cashiers quit. Im just. . .gonna go get my floaties -_-


So you've got 4 cashiers left???  WTF?  Getting people from other areas to take cashier shifts or getting people from other stores?


----------



## countingsheep (Aug 8, 2021)

Times Up said:


> So you've got 4 cashiers left???  WTF?  Getting people from other areas to take cashier shifts or getting people from other stores?


Nope 4 cashieta thsts it. We pull from the floor and rely heavily and self check out. Thats whem whats lef of thr floor shows up to freaking work. If they dont stsrt pushing to hire soon we are so screwed. Part of the problem is the idiot specialty etl who is literally throwing evefy single applicant out who doesnt have open availability its to inconvient for het to work around others. Idiot. Oh but dont ask her ads to hop on a lane or do actual work  you get called insubordinate and written up. There id a big rrason people are fleeing and its her transphobic/homophic idiotic self and the SD who is so inside her own ego she cant see she is destroyung the store 🙄 i have seen some shit management here but this is a whole new level of wtf.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 8, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> Nope 4 cashieta thsts it. We pull from the floor and rely heavily and self check out. Thats whem whats lef of thr floor shows up to freaking work. If they dont stsrt pushing to hire soon we are so screwed. Part of the problem is the idiot specialty etl who is literally throwing evefy single applicant out who doesnt have open availability its to inconvient for het to work around others. Idiot. Oh but dont ask her ads to hop on a lane or do actual work  you get called insubordinate and written up. There id a big rrason people are fleeing and its her transphobic/homophic idiotic self and the SD who is so inside her own ego she cant see she is destroyung the store 🙄 i have seen some shit management here but this is a whole new level of wtf.


What is it with HR etls? The last two we've had have been awful. I never hear much good of any HR etls


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 8, 2021)

countingsheep said:


> Nope 4 cashieta thsts it. We pull from the floor and rely heavily and self check out. Thats whem whats lef of thr floor shows up to freaking work. If they dont stsrt pushing to hire soon we are so screwed. Part of the problem is the idiot specialty etl who is literally throwing evefy single applicant out who doesnt have open availability its to inconvient for het to work around others. Idiot. Oh but dont ask her ads to hop on a lane or do actual work  you get called insubordinate and written up. There id a big rrason people are fleeing and its her transphobic/homophic idiotic self and the SD who is so inside her own ego she cant see she is destroyung the store 🙄 i have seen some shit management here but this is a whole new level of wtf.


This is also on the DM and HRBR for letting this continue in your store.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 8, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> IMHO the terrible ETLs I have had were all 23 years olds with one year of work experience usually just their internships with Target.


Ding, ding, ding... a college degree in basket weaving doesn't make you intelligent enough to run a business. It just shows you had money to spend on college....


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 9, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Ding, ding, ding... a college degree in basket weaving doesn't make you intelligent enough to run a business. It just shows you had money to spend on college....


Or you are in debt to attend college.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 9, 2021)

We Millenials were told for years to get college degrees because it was the only way to be successful, no matter how much debt you had to take out. A lot of people are in debt because they grew up being told this stuff.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 9, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> We Millenials were told for years to get college degrees because it was the only way to be successful, no matter how much debt you had to take out. A lot of people are in debt because they grew up being told this stuff.


Yep, it started with my generation going to high school in the 80s. I think the guidance counselors got kickbacks from the schools....


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes, and back then they didn't care at all what you studied in college. It was all just "major in something you like." Lots of people go liberal arts degrees and found their career choices were extremely limited. The house of cards started crumbling in the early 2000s, but the advice to young people hasn't really changed much (except STEM! STEM! EVERYONE STEM!)


----------



## RedRevolution (Aug 9, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> What is it with HR etls? The last two we've had have been awful. I never hear much good of any HR etls



In the nearly 3 years I've been with Spot, we have averaged 2-3 HR ETLs per year.  Some were decent people but honestly, all were awful with their jobs.  Almost all of them are straight out of college.  Having talked to few of them, they had a very different idea of what their job would be.  They thought it was going to be a 9-5 desk job.  Working weekends & holidays, long hours, and having to occasionally do "grunt work" like cashiering or pushing was too much for them.  Some of them frankly said it was just a temp job until they could get a real job so they didn't care.  Target needs to do better job of hiring people who are genuinely interested and understand the requirements of the position rather than hiring somebody because of a college degree that has no relevance to anything in the real world.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 9, 2021)

No one at my store wants to see our HR-ETL anywhere near the salesfloor. When she does come down to help out she flexes the shit out of everything and fucks up the backroom. Nope, just stay up in your office please. We've had some HRTMs who are real gems though.


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Aug 10, 2021)

not quit-quit, per se, but my Market TL pulled me aside the other day to let me know she was stepping into the 2nd GMTL spot at my store. Not sure who's going to be taking over for her, I'm....nervous.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 24, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> In the last 2 months,
> 
> TL-Inbound (PPC and Inbound)
> ETL-GM
> ...


Now this month
TL - S&E
TL - S&E (fired supposedly)
TL- Style
TL- Style
Visual Merchandiser

The SD or the store is definitely gonna be looked at by Corporate.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 24, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Now this month
> TL - S&E
> TL - S&E (fired supposedly)
> TL- Style
> ...


S&E?

Also I bet style looks like shit and the reshop is overflowing...RIP guest services or wherever you put reshop


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 24, 2021)

S&E = Service & Engagement aka TL of the front end.


----------



## Proficient (Aug 24, 2021)

All of my Fulfillment team because they going to college. Crash and burn time at my store metrics already red for couple weeks now


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 24, 2021)

Proficient said:


> All of my Fulfillment team because they going to college. Crash and burn time at my store metrics already red for couple weeks now


You would think somebody in management would have noticed this train-wreck coming


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 24, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Now this month
> TL - S&E
> TL - S&E (fired supposedly)
> TL- Style
> ...


No they won't... we've had every team lead in our store go on Mental Health LOA and or quit in the last 18 months... some even filing suit against our SD. Corporate don't care....


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 24, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> No they won't... we've had every team lead in our store go on Mental Health LOA and or quit in the last 18 months... some even filing suit against our SD. Corporate don't care....


Maybe. I think Corporate will definitely start looking if additional ETLs start to walk out.
I recently left too (me being the receiver) since I couldn’t take a mental health LOA.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Maybe. I think Corporate will definitely start looking if additional ETLs start to walk out.
> I recently left too (me being the receiver) since I couldn’t take a mental health LOA.


Wow! Another spot loss.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 26, 2021)

JohnSith373 said:


> Maybe. I think Corporate will definitely start looking if additional ETLs start to walk out.
> I recently left too (me being the receiver) since I couldn’t take a mental health LOA.


We're an SD, ET-HT and one GM ETL store... We're on GM #4 and HR #2 since since Covid started last spring... SD had been there about 6 months at th beginning. Corporate doesn't care as long as they're making profit and well, it'd almost be impossible to not make money in this current atmosphere...


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2021)

Proficient said:


> All of my Fulfillment team because they going to college. Crash and burn time at my store metrics already red for couple weeks now





flow4areasonuno said:


> You would think somebody in management would have noticed this train-wreck coming



You would think but no.


----------



## SquishySquirrel (Aug 28, 2021)

Since I started at my store end of 2019 we've been through
3 SDs
4 GM ETLS
3 HR ETLS
3 SpS ETL
1 SE ETL
and countless TLs and TMs lmao


----------

